# Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2015/2016



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.

This challenge is for you if you...
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
4. have breakage you just want to get rid of
5. have healthy ends and want to keep them that way
6. or fill in the blank

*To join, post*
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length
3. Why are you joining this challenge?
4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
6. Will you update us 1x a month?

Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month.

*Challengers*
AbsyBlvd
Anonymous53
Babygrowth
Beautified16
Blackeyes31626
claud-uk
EbonyBunny
EnExitStageLeft
FitChick
flyygirlll2
FitChick
FollicleFanatic
ForTheLoveOfHair20
FoxxyLocs
greenandchic
Golden75
ILuvCurls
IronButterfly
Joigirl
KiWiStyle
LivingInPeace
Loving
meka72
*Michelle*
MileHighDiva
missbugg21
mshoneyfly
neicy8892
PlainJane
Pennefeather
Prettymetty
Renewed1
RozLewis
shortdub78
silenttulip
SimplyWhole
stephshe
Sweetg
toaster
TraciChanel
tsmith
tuffCookie
whosthatcurl
ZebraPrintLover


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Natural

2. Current Hair Length 
EL

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
My ends have always suffered. I need to give them constant attention so I can retain more and hit SL in 2015 and get as close as possible to APL 

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
The list is too long. I had severe mechanical damage in 2013, so I spent all of 2014 doing S&D and dusting with my split ender. I keep my ends tucked away in flat twists. I do a protein treatment once a month. 

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 
I'm doing MHM to increase the hydration levels of my hair. I'm continuing to S&D. I will continue to do monthly protein treatments and to keep my ends tucked away. And during this cold winter I am doing LOCO. I am going to try to dust on the lunar schedule. 

6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 19, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Transitioning.

2. Current Hair Length: SL

3. Why are you joining this challenge? I'm joining this thread because the nape of my head looks like a rat has been chewing at it.  I need to stop the breakage and improve my ends so It'll catch up with the rest.  

4. What have you tried to improve your ends? EVERYTHING!  moisture/protein balance, henna, trimming and protective styling exclusively.  

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? Continue the above and ask for help.  

6. Will you update us 1x a month? ABSOLUTELY!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2014)

Saving my spot


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2014)

In like Flinn!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> In like Flinn!


   1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc  Relaxed  2. Current Hair Length SL3. Why are you joining this challenge? Trying to not trim as often to retain length. 4.  Protective styling, etc..  5. Bunning, no heat for 6 months no major trimming for 3 months.  6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going save this spot right here girl, I'll be back.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 19, 2014)

i really hope everyone in fact comes back..

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural

2. Current Hair Length - APL

3. Why are you joining this challenge? - MY ends have been thinning a lot
4. What have you tried to improve your ends? - with bunning but it jacked up my edges
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? I need to find a new moisturizer that makes my hair a little more pliable.  I have no patience for finger detangling so I need a detangler.
6. Will you update us 1x a month? Sure


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*Natural*
2. Current Hair Length
*Apl*
3. Why are you joining this challenge?
*I want to maintain thick ends as I grow out my hair*
4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
*Protective styles (wigs and buns), protein after each wash and aloe juice as a detangler*
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
*I will try adding argan oil to my shampoo and conditioner*
6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
*Absolutely *


----------



## toaster (Nov 19, 2014)

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc

I'm natural

2. Current Hair Length

Midback or waist length, not sure

3. Why are you joining this challenge?

Because I've been wearing my hair out more and want to ensure that my ends stay healthy.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?

I have started applying extra leave in on my ends and sealing with pure shea butter. So far, so good.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?

Keep up what I'm already doing, be gentle when detangling, etc.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 

Absolutely.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm baaack. Okay now down to business.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Texlaxed baby;-)

2. Current Hair Length: Neck - length, I'll know more once I take these mini-braids out lol

3. Why are you joining this challenge? Well considering I bleached and texlaxed within 2 weeks of each process (naughty girl) after 4 years of being natural, I figure I need to make it up to Sybil (my hair) and get back on the right track.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends? Mini-braids, chop-chopping those raggedy ends, avj-water spray, seal with butter(almond Jai Butter) oil(jbco and/or sweet almond oil), and grease (strictly the ends, the blue colored Blue Magic) and lastly, wigs 

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? Wash 1x a week, alternate between protein and moisturizing deep-conditioners. Apply the above in #4 on an as needed basis.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? You bet your biscuits.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in! I will be back with my info.

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural

*2. Current Hair Length*
BSL+

*3. Why are you joining this challenge?*
I want to maximize retention and care for dry ends.

*4. What have you tried to improve your ends?*
Moisturizing and sealing, dusting, protective styling, and lots of protein treatments. 

*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?*
I will be more consistent with sealing my ends with pomades and shea butter, and pinning my ends up more often. 

*6. Will you update us 1x a month? *
Yes


----------



## TeeKay21 (Nov 20, 2014)

My ends are turrble right now! Saving my spot!

ETA: I forgot to come back!! Here's my info:

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Relaxed

2. Current Hair Length
Shoulder Length

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
Ends got damaged from wearing sock buns every day to work.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
Baggying and braiding the ends while in a bun (Have to wear buns for work)

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
Try to find a way to have a ponytail where I can secure the ends without damaging them.

6. Will you update us 1x a month?
I will try. I have to travel a lot, but will definitely make the effort!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 20, 2014)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Texlaxed

*2. Current Hair Length*
Mid back length - I think

*3. Why are you joining this challenge?*
I want to maximize retention and care for dry ends.

*4. What have you tried to improve your ends?*
Moisturizing and sealing. Dust as needed. Protective styling and protein. 

*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?*
I will be more consistent with sealing and dusting. 

*6. Will you update us 1x a month? *
Yes


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 21, 2014)

I need this challenge!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc?
- Transitioning (11 months post)

2. Current Hair Length
-APL (not full)

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
- since deciding to transition, I concentrated on my roots too much and neglected my ends and they've suffered.  

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
- honestly, nothing 

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
-no heat, only comb on wash days, goodbye denman, DC weekly, dust, moisturize and heavy seal more than just on wash days, no more tucking ends in hair tie when I bun, actually hide them at night instead of just throwing my bonnet on.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
I plan to update at least once a week or every time I do something to keep my ends healthy.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I need this challenge!
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc?
> - Transitioning (11 months post)
> ...



Thanks for joining PlainJane and for your honesty  

If you post often that would be a big help to me to keep this thread alive. It gets quiet in here during the year. I need to commit to being more active in here as well.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 21, 2014)

Add me as usual.

1. I am natural, since May 2013

2. IDK, received a cut on 11/13/14

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends- No not at the moment, I literally got my hair cut so they are fresh. I just wanna keep it that way. 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends. 
M&S, dust at home when needed, and weekly DCs.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2014)

Please count me in.

1. I am texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length - APL

3. Why are you joining this challenge - I need to focus on the health of my ends to retain length.


4. What have you tried to improve your ends? Protective styling, daily M&S, just plain ole TLC.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? No heat, low manipulation, dust ends every 9 weeks, M&S daily, hide ends, GHE

6. Will you update us 1x a month? I will update monthly.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Even though I love my twist outs as it gets cooler I'll probably only wear my hair out and down two times a week. If I'm wearing a sweater or a bunch of layers I just want my hair up and out of my way. I also like my twist out ponytails because then it still appears like my hair is long but it's not rubbing on anything.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

faithVA
I tried that warming up the conditioner in the microwave! I liked that a lot!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;20804775[/USER]]faithVA
> I tried that warming up the conditioner in the microwave! I liked that a lot!




Very cool. I didn't think it would be better than using my heat cap or dryer but for my hair it did turn out to be better. I was surprised.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 21, 2014)

Bumping . . .


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm always looking for moisturizers and oils/butters to seal my ends with.  Does anyone have any favorites?


----------



## Pennefeather (Nov 21, 2014)

]To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 
Relaxed

2. Current Hair Length
Shoulder

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
I need to be gentler with my ends. 

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
gentle handling, moisturizers

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 
more ayurvedic oils, and sealing with shea, plus better detangling techniques

6. Will you update us 1x a month.
Yes


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm in.
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length
Shoulder, CBL

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
I want to extend my trims and improve retention.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
Heavy sealing, detangling on dry hair (fail), frequent trims

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
more adamant about heavy sealing, trying Shea butter mixes, detangling on wet hair with loads of conditioner (works well for me don't know why I stopped), protein on ends every wash

6. Will you update us 1x a month. Sure will


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

I bought some Nutiva coconut oil today for my prepoos  I just have to remember not to use it on really cold days


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 21, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 

Natural

2. Current Hair Length

BSL 


3. Why are you joining this challenge? 

My biggest challenge is SSKs. I wear WNGs most of the time and the knots are coming in earnest now.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends? 

Not much yet. SSKs are fairly normal, but I want to reduce them.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?

Oil Rinsing, washing in sections and moisturizing my ends more often.

6. Will you update us 1x a month?  Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> I'm always looking for moisturizers and oils/butters to seal my ends with.  Does anyone have any favorites?



I don't use any butters, but my oils are evoo, coconut and argan oil. My leave ins are Neutrogena silk touch and Hello Hydration mixed with aloe juice (best slip ever).


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> I'm always looking for moisturizers and oils/butters to seal my ends with.  Does anyone have any favorites?


  grapeseed and avocado oil is nice!


----------



## Beautified16 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm in.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 

Texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length

BSL 


3. Why are you joining this challenge? 

My main issues are SSKs, split ends and bushy ends.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends? 

Frequent trimming 

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?

Moisturizing and sealing, steaming and keeping my ends straight.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month. 

Yes


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 22, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc -- *Relaxed transitioning back to texlaxed.*

2. Current Hair Length - *chin length
*
3. Why are you joining this challenge---*I want to grow my hair back out again; so healthy ends is key.*

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?   *2x a day I moisturize and seal my ends.  I also concentrate my protein/DC mainly on my ends. *

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? *I'm thinking of using ayuverdic oils.  Also, I'm wigging it for the winter/spring.*

6. Will you update us 1x a month? *yes, well as long as the thread is bumped up. I will remember to post. *


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 22, 2014)

I fell asleep last night without protecting my ends or hair with anything so the first thing I did this morning was moisturize and add shea butter to my hair and ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

For the past couple of days, I have been using creme of nature Argan oil leave in spray, then sealing with grapeseed/avocado oil. My hair feels really soft! And I haven't had any short pieces break off from my ends!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesterday I clipped ends in the shower while finger detangling. 

I also decided to try an oil rinse, which I haven't done in a few years. After my mudwash I mixed conditioner and oil and let that sit on my hair while I showered. Then I twisted my hair with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.

I think next wash I will oil rinse on one side and do LOCO on the other to see how they compare. 

Some of this has to pay off


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> For the past couple of days, I have been using creme of nature Argan oil leave in spray, then sealing with grapeseed/avocado oil. My hair feels really soft! And I haven't had any short pieces break off from my ends!



Having no short broken pieces is a major accomplishment, which of those products do you believe is responsible for that??  Inquiring minds want to know! shortdub78

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yesterday I clipped ends in the shower while finger detangling.
> 
> I also decided to try an oil rinse, which I haven't done in a few years. After my mudwash I mixed conditioner and oil and let that sit on my hair while I showered. Then I twisted my hair with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.
> 
> ...



You listed two of my new favorite and staple brands.  Oyin, AIA....and Camille Rose.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to all of the challengers. It's nice to have so many ladies in the thread.

KiWiStyle
shortdub78
tuffCookie
Prettymetty
toaster
whosthatcurl
greenandchic
PlainJane
ZebraPrintLover
RozLewis
Pennefeather
Babygrowth
Joigirl
Beautified16
Renewed1

NappyNelle and TeeKay21, don't forget to update your profile. Looking forward to having you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> You listed two of my new favorite and staple brands.  Oyin, AIA....and Camille Rose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I love AIA. I just bought Camille Rose this week from Curlmart. Hopefully I love it as well. I love 4Naturals but they pretty much stopped selling that  Oh and I love Naturelle Grow conditioners. Guess I'm glad I finally love something


----------



## meka72 (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural

2. Current Hair Length
TWA (about 4-6 inches of hair depending on area)

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
As my hair has grown, my ends have become an issue. They were curling on themselves (from my wig cap) and then became dry and bushy.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
My daughter clipped my ends but that only slightly helped. Keeping my hair braided under the wig cap has helped tremendously.  I'm currently seeing results with s-curl applied to ends and heavy sealing with a pomade. 

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 
I'll continue to apply s-curl and pomade to my ends. I'm also going to apply extra protein conditioner to my ends since my hair seems to like a lot of protein. 

6. Will you update us 1x a month? At minimum, I'll update on the 23rd of every month. Now I need to put it on my calendar.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I love AIA. I just bought Camille Rose this week from Curlmart. Hopefully I love it as well. I love 4Naturals but they pretty much stopped selling that  Oh and I love Naturelle Grow conditioners. Guess I'm glad I finally love something



I gety Camille Rose from Target....I hope you love it too.  The curlaide smells like cake batter, ummm!  I need to read up on that 4Naturals and Naturelle Grow for future purchases...right now my hair's in a happy place.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

Trimming today! 

I plan to take off at most 1/2 inch.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I gety Camille Rose from Target....I hope you love it too.  The curlaide smells like cake batter, ummm!  I need to read up on that 4Naturals and Naturelle Grow for future purchases...right now my hair's in a happy place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



My Target only says a few CR items but not what I was looking for. I will let you know how I like it. Maybe it will be here by next wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];20812211]Trimming today!
> 
> I plan to take off at most 1/2 inch.



 Welcome back to the board. I don't think you joined our challenge yet. Come on in an join us


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

I'M IN!
1. Transitioning
2. BSL'ish (To be completely honest I don't really know )
3. I like healthy (pretty) ends. 
4. Heavy Sealing, more protein, reparative serums & lots more
5. Maintain my low to no manipulation regi. with wigs. 
6. I'm going to try to update as much as possible.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I don't use any butters, but my oils are evoo, coconut and argan oil. My leave ins are Neutrogena silk touch and Hello Hydration mixed with aloe juice (best slip ever).





shortdub78 said:


> grapeseed and avocado oil is nice!



Thanks!

Last night I sealed my ends with grape seed oil!  I am really falling in love with this oil again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Having no short broken pieces is a major accomplishment, which of those products do you believe is responsible for that??  Inquiring minds want to know! shortdub78  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  that leave-in spray and sealing with that oil combo. Avocado oil is thicker than grapeseed, but it brings a softness to the hair due to it's fat content in my opinion. I just know I can't be heavy handed or it won't matter. That leave in spray is a protein spray. The oil in it doesn't make the hair stiff like how aphogee green tea leave in spray does for me. It helped me out a lot back in 2012. I didn't use it much last year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yesterday I clipped ends in the shower while finger detangling.  I also decided to try an oil rinse, which I haven't done in a few years. After my mudwash I mixed conditioner and oil and let that sit on my hair while I showered. Then I twisted my hair with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.  I think next wash I will oil rinse on one side and do LOCO on the other to see how they compare.  Some of this has to pay off


  how did your hair feel afterwards?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> how did your hair feel afterwards?



It felt nice and smooth. It also wasn't greasy which is surprising. It's day 3 or 4 which is the real test. That's when my hair starts to feel dry.

However it's 24 hours later my twist don't feel as hydrated as usual. Maybe it's the lack of a leave in. I think the side by side comparison will tell me more.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'M IN! 1. Transitioning 2. BSL'ish (To be completely honest I don't really know ) 3. I like healthy (pretty) ends. 4. Heavy Sealing, more protein, reparative serums & lots more 5. Maintain my low to no manipulation regi. with wigs. 6. I'm going to try to update as much as possible.


  what reparative serums do you use?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 23, 2014)

I am in too.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural

2. Current Hair Length
Mbl

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
I want to retain more length and prevent dry damaged skinny ends.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
wearing protective styles

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
moisturizing more often
doing weekly or biweekly protein tmts
using leave in conditioners that contain protein
trimming ends as needed

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
Yes


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I am in too.
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> Natural
> ...



Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Natural

2. Current Hair Length 
Tapered TWA

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
to promote hair growth and take care of my hair.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
Nothing intentionally

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 
MHM
Steam and heat cap
microwaving conditioners 
Greenhouse when I wear hats outside


6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 23, 2014)

I washed my hair for the first time since starting this challenge. I tried to take my time and really detangle my ends before moving up the strands. I also washed in sections which I hate with a passion. All the effort seemed to work. I had about half the shedding as normal although it took longer. Next time I will start outside the shower so that I don't waste so much water.  

So far so good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a hair appt in the morning (wash, set, blowout) so tonight I am going to do a coconut oil prepoo. I am just about out of Keracare Humecto and they don't carry it at Sally's so I got some Silk Elements mega moisturizing treatment as a replacement. It costs less and it works just as well.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

SimplyWhole said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Natural
> 
> 2. Current Hair Length
> Tapered TWA
> ...



Welcome glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I washed my hair for the first time since starting this challenge. I tried to take my time and really detangle my ends before moving up the strands. I also washed in sections which I hate with a passion. All the effort seemed to work. I had about half the shedding as normal although it took longer. Next time I will start outside the shower so that I don't waste so much water.
> 
> So far so good.



Glad you had a good outcome. You will get faster as you do it more.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm in!!! Thanks

 Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
I am 100% Natural!
2. Current Hair Length
Just a bit past shoulders
3. Why are you joining this challenge?
Trying to retain my length & grow so more
4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
hiding my ends.  moisturizing and baggying works for me.
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
I will continue weekly deep conditioning & mositurizing & sealing with castor oil
6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
YES


----------



## toaster (Nov 23, 2014)

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I'll make sure my ends are coated when I detangle and when I'm applying my products as I'm only going to wash once this week. 

My individual strands are quite thick and heavy and I deal with shea butter nightly so as the days go by my hair gets weighed down. At this point the only thing that would give me more volume is a hair cut so... I'll continue babying my ends and hope my hair looks nice as it gets longer.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78

The one I used and loved was the Phyto Reparative Serum and it worked miracles. I still have some and may work it back into my regi. 

I'm wigging though, so I don't really know how .


----------



## meka72 (Nov 23, 2014)

While putting in the strugglest of struggle braids, I was really surprised how tame my ends were. I don't know if it was the Aphogee 2 step or the s-curl. Whatever it was, I liked it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78  The one I used and loved was the Phyto Reparative Serum and it worked miracles. I still have some and may work it back into my regi.  I'm wigging though, so I don't really know how .


 I like how you didn't mention it was $30! Lol girl I got Christmas coming! Now I gotta figure out how I'm going to get it! Lol


----------



## Loving (Nov 24, 2014)

faithVA please add me to the challenge


----------



## Loving (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc - Relaxed
2. Current Hair Length - BSL
3. Why are you joining this challenge? - I love blunt, healthy ends
4. What have you tried to improve your ends? - Trimming
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? - Trimming, Sealing with castor oil, grapeseed oil
6. Will you update us 1x a month? - Sure!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

I updated the list of challengers. If I missed you please let me know.

Babygrowth
Beautified16
Blackeyes31626
EnExitStageLeft
greenandchic
Joigirl
KiWiStyle
Loving
meka72
PlainJane
Pennefeather
Prettymetty
Renewed1
RozLewis
shortdub78
SimplyWhole
Sweetg
toaster
tuffCookie
whosthatcurl
ZebraPrintLover


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Natural

2. Current Hair Length: HL

3. Why are you joining this challenge? I need a new thread home since I'm not doing any length or growth challenges

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
M&S, trimming, cutting out curly styles

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? Continue S&D and dusting, protect my ends, trim once or twice make ends even 

6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes, at least

My ends are in good shape. I just want to thicken my hemline and get a nice full u-shape. I'll continue to wear my hair in a bun, straighten about every 3 weeks, and seal with argan oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd like to join. This will be my first challenge.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Relaxed

2. Current Hair Length: MBL

3. Why are you joining this challenge? I've been experiencing splits recently and just want to maintain my ends.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
M&S and trimming.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? Hide my ends through protective styles, S&D, trim, use protein, and seal with a butter or pomade.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];20815917]1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Natural
> 
> 2. Current Hair Length: HL
> 
> ...



Hey lady. You know I'm always begging you. Are you taking any pictures soon?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'd like to join. This will be my first challenge.
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Relaxed
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Joining here!!!


1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Natural2. Current Hair Length BSL Curly and MBL Straight
3. Why are you joining this challenge? To get overall healthy hair from root to ends
4. What have you tried to improve your ends? Cutting hair as needed & keeping hair up in braids
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? I don't hang on the straggly thin ends, going to look into mustard oil as an oil rinse/amla oil for scalp massaging, keep my hair moisturized with my shea butter mix, take hair skin and nail vitamins from HSN, use tea rinses, and ayurvedic hair pastes.
6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes, every 24th of the month


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

Washing my hair today and will use a heavier oil to seal to air dry instead of using the serum. It worked at first but air drying is zapping the moisture out of my ends so quickly.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

I want that serum...smh random.com not so random...smh lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to join.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc? Relaxed
2. Current Hair Length: Hip
3. Why are you joining this challenge? The hair on my crown needs attention
4. What have you tried to improve your ends? I've trimmed the rest of my hair (it's blunt) so that hair is in good condition. But the crown is short so it doesn't get trimmed. 
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? I'm going to trim the top this weekend and then just wait for it to grow back out. I also want to start trimming my hair at least every 4 months. Also, continue deep conditioning a minimum of every week.
6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I want that serum...smh random.com not so random...smh lol



If you're referring to the Phyto Reparative Serum, you can find it on eBay for cheap. That's where I have been buying it. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371084767890

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Joining here!!!





Dee Raven said:


> I want to join.



Welcome ladies.

Ms. Dee Raven I haven't seen you in a while


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Hey lady. You know I'm always begging you. Are you taking any pictures soon?



Hey faithVA! I will do a length check the next time I straighten and post pics just for you!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 
Natural

2. Current Hair Length 
MBL

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
Healthy ends are the key to retention!  Also, who doesn't love healthy looking ends aesthetically. 

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?

Dusting and/or Trimming quarterly
Heavy Sealing
Low Manipulation
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 
This winter is supposed to be nasty , so I will continue heavy sealing by LCOPing.  In addition to low manipulation, I have been trying to incorporate more protective styling.  I will be using a lot of satin lined beanies and hats this winter.  I'm following Lucia's challenge, so I may skip the Winter Solstice dusting and try to hold out till Spring.  However, I'll do "Notice and Destroys"  I'm too lazy for S&D, but if I notice something amiss, I'll destroy it with the scissors 

Essentially, I'll be heavy sealing and hiding my ends, 

6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yes


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2014)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Hey faithVA! I will do a length check the next time I straighten and post pics just for you!



Thank you. Its your fault you know. After you took out your locs I've been stalking your hair ever since.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome to MileHighDiva


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2014)

I used a butter on my crown, edges, and ends. It's from qhemet. I had it for awhile. It isn't too heavy. My hair liked it. Especially my crown. I am doing the green house effect method to help bring moisture, but I only do it for a couple of hours, if I did it overnight, I would have a problem.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I used a butter on my crown, edges, and ends. It's from qhemet. I had it for awhile. It isn't too heavy. My hair liked it. Especially my crown. I am doing the green house effect method to help bring moisture, but I only do it for a couple of hours, if I did it overnight, I would have a problem.



I used QB on myself and exclusively on  DD over the past few years and love it but I think our hair got use to them.  The butter smells soo god!  I too have been doing the GHE for an hour or two a day and prior to shampooing and my hair is loving it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2014)

My ends still feel nice today, I am just going to GHE tomorrow and not put any products on my hair. I will do a hot oil treatment and scalp massage Thursday. Mo think I mentioned this already, but I'm not going to use any serums until I use some heat. I usually use a serum to add slip and seal in moisture on wash day, but I used oil to deal with and my hair felt nice once completely dried.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2014)

I am under the dryer at the salon. She did a nexxus emergencee treatment and now I have Silk elements mega moisture dc. Hopefully my hair is easy to detangle during the rollerset process


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to baggy 2nite. Still heavy sealing and my ends look great.


----------



## fitchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Newbie and I'm in!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length
An inch from shoulder length

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
My ends are atrocious and I'm slowly nursing them back to thickness and health

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
Welp, started out with a mini-cut. I can/should still cut about 1-1.5 inches off but I will take off .5 inches every 4 weeks to try to keep some of my length. I need a real regimen and that's why I'm here!

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
I need to finally nail this protein/moisture balance thing. I'm also going to start moisturizing/sealing daily. Will try to trim every 2-4 months to keep ends fresh. Lastly, will look for better ways to hide my hair. I'm thinking wigs..

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
Yes!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 26, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome ladies.
> 
> Ms. Dee Raven I haven't seen you in a while



I know. I'm sorry. I was thinking when I read the posting and saw monthly update stipulation that I totally failed in this regard in the last challenge. Though I will say, I totally up'd my DCing game over the last year, and with the exception of the crown, my ends are looking really good thanks to this year's challenge.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 26, 2014)

My jbco hair food comes in the mail today. I love getting hair deliveries just as much as shopping online for clothes. I plan to use it as a heavy sealant.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 29, 2014)

I bought the Tresseme split ender bandage today. I'm looking forward to seeing how well it works. I was originally looking at the CD Monoi oil split end treatment but it's super expensive, better to try with a cheaper version.

Has anyone had success with any of these products?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2014)

DCing at the moment, will LOC it up and hide under my wig for a week and repeat.

*L-* Aphogee Leave-In & Cantu SheaButter Leave-In
*O- *Grapeseed Oil
*C-* Mizani Coconut Souffle


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 29, 2014)

Giving up heat is going well. I took my flat iron out of my bathroom and put it up in my closet. Out of sight, out of mind!


----------



## Beautified16 (Nov 29, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Giving up heat is going well. I took my flat iron out of my bathroom and put it up in my closet. Out of sight, out of mind!



I need to the same


----------



## spellinto (Nov 29, 2014)

My ends started breaking off after I wore them out in a snowstorm 

I moisturized and they're somewhat normal again.  They should be fine after a light protein treatment and DC.  I'll probably give them another dusting too.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesterday I boiled my tea concoction of green, black, coffee, and nettle. My first time making a spritz. I just hope my experiment works and doesn't make my hair break off. My ends are soft and supple. I braided my hair up in 10 braids and wigged it yesterday. It was a long straight wig. My boyfriend kept complimenting me saying I should wear my hair like that more often...


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

spellinto said:


> My ends started breaking off after I wore them out in a snowstorm
> 
> I moisturized and they're somewhat normal again. They should be fine after a light protein treatment and DC. I'll probably give them another dusting too.


 
I'm not familiar with protein treatments, so what light protein treatment did you use?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> To join, post
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> Natural
> 
> ...


----------



## spellinto (Nov 29, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm not familiar with protein treatments, so what light protein treatment did you use?



Leo24Rule: I'm using Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor (a light protein) at the moment.  

I usually use a medium protein called Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus once a month, but I still have half of the Aphogee left so I'm going to use it up.


----------



## spellinto (Nov 29, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm not familiar with protein treatments, so what light protein treatment did you use?



Leo24Rule: I'm using Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor (a light protein) at the moment.  

I usually use a medium protein called Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus once a month, but I still have half of the Aphogee left so I'm going to use it up.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yesterday, my daughter clipped my ends (at my request) and cornrowed my hair. She said that my ends looked good and didn't need to be clipped. I applied S-Curl, ceramide oil blend and Ynobe Shea cream to the ends and they feel great right now. 

Later, I'm going to apply some moisturizing sprays and then baggy for an hour or two.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

I cut my ends early Thanksgiving morning and have braided up my hair in 10 braids with applied a homemade tea/coffee mist, leave-in conditioner, and shea butter. For those who braid their hair as protective hair styles alone or under braids...do you re-braid daily? If not what do you do with the fly-aways and tame the hair above the braids so the hair won't knot up?


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 1, 2014)

I noticed a bit of breakage during washing and detangling today. I think it had to do with my increased use of protein. I was a little worried b/c I flat ironed my hair a couple of weeks ago and I saw some people do a protein treatment to strengthen their curls. Now I'm hearing/reading that low porosity hair doesn't really need protein treatments and I'm wondering if that is the case. Anyhow, I used my Garnier Damage Eraser for the first time today, it smells great and I really hope it helps. We'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

Dee Raven said:


> I noticed a bit of breakage during washing and detangling today. I think it had to do with my increased use of protein. I was a little worried b/c I flat ironed my hair a couple of weeks ago and I saw some people do a protein treatment to strengthen their curls. Now I'm hearing/reading that low porosity hair doesn't really need protein treatments and I'm wondering if that is the case. Anyhow, I used my Garnier Damage Eraser for the first time today, it smells great and I really hope it helps. We'll see.



Dee_Raven
If you are flat ironing you need protein. A good keratin protein treatment would be what I recommend. I think it works better than some other types of protein that just tend to coat the strands.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

Colored my hair last night so I will be doing a protein treatment on Wednesday night. 

My ends still need some work. I probably could use a professional trim but going to see if I can get some length first.


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm still sealing with shea butter. I've also been wearing my hair up in a bun or in two flat twist pigtails out of laziness. My ends are full of single strand knots, but they always are and it has never hindered my progress so I keep them.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 1, 2014)

I washed and did a ponytail roller set yesterday and slept with the rollers in ( which was a pain) but my hair came out smooth and bouncy. My ends look ok. I've been doing SD and using Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage serum coupled with sealing with Shea butter. The problem I'm having now is my hair is chronically dry no matter what and now that it's getting cold it's getting worse.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Colored my hair last night so I will be doing a protein treatment on Wednesday night.
> 
> My ends still need some work. I probably could use a professional trim but going to see if I can get some length first.


What color did you use?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 1, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I washed and did a ponytail roller set yesterday and slept with the rollers in ( which was a pain) but my hair came out smooth and bouncy. My ends look ok. I've been doing SD and using Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage serum coupled with sealing with Shea butter. The problem I'm having now is my hair is chronically dry no matter what and now that it's getting cold it's getting worse.


 

Maybe lightly coat your hair with an oil/serum and then seal with Shea butter daily?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> What color did you use?



Nothing exciting. I'm just covering grays so I used herbatint darkest brown. Hope I can get a good two months before I have to do it again.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 1, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Maybe lightly coat your hair with an oil/serum and then seal with Shea butter daily?



I do that now actually. I think it's a porosity issue.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 3, 2014)

I posted this originally in the Random Hair Thoughts..I'd like to post again as my update. Well I finally have taken down my mini-braids a couple days ago. My hair did grow a lot and I absolutely adored them, but I don't think I'll be putting them back in. See, my hair hates being combed, even though I used tons of conditioner and water. I was so excited that once I got in the shower to wet my hair, I did a protein treatment and everything before I realized I didn't actually shampoo my hair lol. So the next day I clarified (was I supposed to do that?) then I used Jane Carter's SLS-free shampoo, conditioned with Sukin's Moisture Restoring Conditioner (smells like lemongrass), then braided my hair while it was soaking wet, let it air-dry for a bit before I blow-dried it. Surprisingly, I lost more hair finger-detangling then when I actually used the comb attachment on the blow-dryer (love my Yellowbird..you and me must never part), which is the only time I actually used a comb other than when I took down the braids. Now I gotta figure out if I want to incorporate more heat into my regime (every 2 weeks, blow-dry only). So many variables. Well they don't call it a (healthy) hair journey for nothing...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2014)

I moisturized my ends in sections last night. I didn't want any strands left behind  I used my Hello Hydration/aloe/argan leave in. It is super creamy, fragrant amd light. Although it is water based this didn't revert my hair one bit


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2014)

Decided to wear a twist out today so I converted my 2 strand twist into larger twist. So I used that time to snip more knots and split ends. I can feel the splits but they can be hard to single out. So this takes me forever. But I have very few tangles when I separated my twist and my ends looked much smoother when I finished my twist out. So each month is bring progress.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2014)

Haven't sealed my ends lately been under a lot of stress and didn't have my products with me. But today I will seal lightly with oil because I'm relaxing tmrw and doing a corrective and want good results. I'm not trimming until May so I will have to be extra careful.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Haven't sealed my ends lately been under a lot of stress and didn't have my products with me. But today I will seal lightly with oil because I'm relaxing tmrw and doing a corrective and want good results. I'm not trimming until May so I will have to be extra careful.


  let's us know how it turns out!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 3, 2014)

So far with me spritzing my hair every other day with homemade teas (black, green, nettle, and coffee) followed by slathering Shea Butter to all of my hair my ends have been very soft and silky.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

Improving my ends has helped my perm rod set staying neat. Last time I did a rollerset I had to force the curls under because the ends were brittle. But this time, I was able to let the curls do their things. Next year looks promising.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

Did a protein treatment and a lot of search and destroy this weekend. I plan to do a curlformers set soon. Will decide then if I need to dust my ends.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 8, 2014)

As part of yesterday's wash day, I M&S'ed using S-curl, ST kink drink, CR almond jai, ceramide oil blend, ST pomade (scalp rub) and applied more heavily on the ends.  I'll do this at least 3 times during the week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2014)

Im wearing a bun today so my ends are protected from the cold. I massaged my scalp with lavender oil this morning diluted with water. I didn't add oil, because my hair is oily enough already


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have my hair in some OG bobby Johnson cornrows! Lol If this works, this will be my go to style for this coming year until I reach my goal length, as well as keeping my hands out of my hair. My ends are pinned down, but I either wear my scarf around the house or I wear my wig.


----------



## toaster (Dec 8, 2014)

Going to try my twist out today with just a thick leave in lotion and my shea butter on the ends. I really want my hair to dry faster, but I hope my ends don't suffer from not having two heavy creams and Shea butter like I usually do. I'll report back.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2014)

Still heavy sealing my ends. They're doing good I think. My right side is longer and drier so I need to pay that side more attention.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 8, 2014)

Noticed last night during hair washing & followed with the LOC method and this morning that my hair appears stronger and thicker.
I'm wearing my hair in 2 pigtails extended with curly fake hair. My ends are securely protected with saran wrap. I hope I can make this protective hairstyle last all week!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 8, 2014)

Just misted my hair with water and tresemme then sealed with jbco hair food. So ready to use heat again but trying to last a few more weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm trying to decide which oil is best for my dry ends. I have argan, evoo, castor and coconut oil. Which one is best for sealing dry, fragile ends?erplexed


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 8, 2014)

So far so good with the Garnier Fructis split end serum. And I did the first wash n go on my hair in years and it looks so good. I can't believe it. All this time I've been doing twists outs that look like chunky wngs. Well, the wash n go that takes so much less effort, looks exactly the same, except the definition is a little bit better. I am so excited because I used to not be able to leave the house Sunday evenings while my hair was drying. Now I can wng and keep it moving.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm trying to decide which oil is best for my dry ends. I have argan, evoo, castor and coconut oil. Which one is best for sealing dry, fragile ends?erplexed



I like grape seed oil for dry ends if I don't use a heavier oil to seal.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 9, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> I like grape seed oil for dry ends if I don't use a heavier oil to seal.



Yeah grape seed oil is good if you're looking for something light plus it has ceramides.  Right now I use a combination of serum and butter because I live in a cold climate so it protects my ends better.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2014)

Guess I better pick up some grapeseed oil. Thanks ladies


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

I use grapeseed oil too. It is on the lighter side of oils and great for curly, thin, and fine haired ladies.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

Started taking Biotin pills as of Sunday 2x a day


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 9, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> So far with me spritzing my hair every other day with homemade teas (black, green, nettle, and coffee) followed by slathering Shea Butter to all of my hair my ends have been very soft and silky.



Leo24Rule,

Is this a homemade tea spritz that you aware using?  If so, do you store it in the fridge or bathroom at room temp?  I'm wondering how long that can be safely left in the bathroom.  I know that I would never make it to my fridge.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> @Leo24Rule,
> 
> Is this a homemade tea spritz that you aware using? If so, do you store it in the fridge or bathroom at room temp? I'm wondering how long that can be safely left in the bathroom. I know that I would never make it to my fridge.


 
I don't know where all my spray bottles went so I emptied a sleek & straight hair product bottle I wasn't using. That spray bottle is like a 12fl.oz if that. Meanwhile I leave my homemade tea concoction in the fridge & just refill when needed. My batch lasts a week. Whatever is leftover gets used on wash day as a final tea rinse.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

My spritz bottle is stored in my bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

I found a solution for my dry, dull ends! I moisturized in sections with Neutrogena silk touch cream and sealed each section with 2 drops of argan oil. I don't remember the last time my hair felt this moisturized and had this much shine. 

Idk why I always put my Silk touch cream on the backburner. Clearly it is the best moisturizer for my straightened hair


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 11, 2014)

My hair is still in my protective style of 2 pig tails with my ends wrapped in saran wrap. Glad the look still kept up and protecting my ends


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I found a solution for my dry, dull ends! I moisturized in sections with Neutrogena silk touch cream and sealed each section with 2 drops of argan oil. I don't remember the last time my hair felt this moisturized and had this much shine.  Idk why I always put my Silk touch cream on the backburner. Clearly it is the best moisturizer for my straightened hair


  I started doing that after all of these years and it works better for me that way too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2014)

Got my hair in my jail house cornrows for a week. And sealed my ends with QB butter.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Got my hair in my jail house cornrows for a week. And sealed my ends with QB butter.



Lol @ jail house cornrows shortdub78!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol @ jail house cornrows shortdub78!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  girl look like Cleo braided my hair for a pack of squares and honey buns!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, I am going back to braiding my hair throughout the week until this transition is over. 
Also, I think I need to go back to aphogee curlific leave in. I think my ends liked it better.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> girl look like Cleo braided my hair for a pack of squares and honey buns!



 that is too funny.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

I promised myself I wouldn't search and destroy before I washed tonight. I lied.  my ends are getting smoother and smoother though.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 11, 2014)

I've paid extra attention to my ends this week. Tonight, I moisturized with SSI Seyani, and sealed the ends with SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't search and destroy before I washed tonight. I lied.  my ends are getting smoother and smoother though.



I keep saying I will lay off the scissors but when I get a chance to wash my hair I tend to inspect the ends and if I see anything I just snip it off without a second thought. I'm slowly but surely getting rid of the damaged ends.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 11, 2014)

My ends are pretty happy now since I stopped combing my hair (unless I'm blow-drying, weird story lol). I was going to straighten my hair, but it feels like I need a heavier protein treatment (I was using African Royale Long n Thick).


----------



## meka72 (Dec 11, 2014)

I kinda fell off on taking care of my hair, especially my ends, this week. I was just so lazy and  didn't M&S everyday as I should. Tonight, I used world of curls activator, topped with ST kink drink, ST platinum roots oil (I think) and sealed with Ynobe shea cream. I added extra to the ends and they feel better already.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> girl look like Cleo braided my hair for a pack of squares and honey buns!



LMBO!!!  I'm sure its not that bad, you better rock those cornrows w/o a wig and throw a flower on the side!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

I moisturized with Neutrogena silk touch cream amd slept in 2 large bantu knots. I didn't seal, because my leave in has evoo, sweet almond and meadowfoam seed oil. Plus I sealed day before yesterday. My ends seem happy


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I keep saying I will lay off the scissors but when I get a chance to wash my hair I tend to inspect the ends and if I see anything I just snip it off without a second thought. I'm slowly but surely getting rid of the damaged ends.



I would rather get rid of them on wash day versus letting them stay and they take 5 or 6 hairs with them


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> LMBO!!!  I'm sure its not that bad, you better rock those cornrows w/o a wig and throw a flower on the side!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  Sista, you've been on my mind, oh Sista, we're two of a kind so..... Yeah! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 12, 2014)

Grr, I straightened a small section of my hair and my ends look crazy. I just trimmed them last month.


----------



## TeeKay21 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got my hair relaxed after a 16-week stretch. I was giving my hair a much needed break after the last relaxer left my hair feeling a little thin since there were only 8 weeks between applications ( I normally stretch to 12 ). 

I had my poor little ends trimmed / cut. I would say a good inch and a half are gone, but now I'm back to thick and healthy instead of straggly and stringy. 

Now I plan to baggy and bun again.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Sista, you've been on my mind, oh Sista, we're two of a kind so..... Yeah! Lol



Too funny, Lol!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought some ouchless scrunchies made out of chiffon or some other really smooth fabric. I have been putting my hair in large bantu knots at night and these are perfect for that. If I moisturize immediately before the bantu knots I get really nice waves


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 15, 2014)

Since my last dusting several weeks ago, my ends has been doing very well. Last week I touched up my hair after 17 weeks and now I feel I can better care for my hair and avoid the massive tangles I was getting with my stretch.  

Last night I sealed my ends with my shea butter/grape seed oil/glycerin mix.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't search and destroy before I washed tonight. I lied.  my ends are getting smoother and smoother though.



Am I going to have to come collect your scissors?   Thank God mine are dull or I would be dusting once a month. I will buy a new pair right before my next trim to avoid temptation


----------



## stephshe (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd like to join, I was doing really good until I had a set back after visiting a beauty school  few month ago. My ends are alot thinner as a result

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:
Texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length
BSL

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
Need to get my thick ends back

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?Taking Hairfinity and hiding my hair mostly of the time with wigs

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?Continue hiding my hair and taking hair supplements along with deep conditioning and protein treatments along with gradually trimming off thin ends. Also I will stick with doing my hair myself.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? yes


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Am I going to have to come collect your scissors?   Thank God mine are dull or I would be dusting once a month. I will buy a new pair right before my next trim to avoid temptation



Don't try to get in between me and my scissors


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

stephshe said:


> I'd like to join, I was doing really good until I had a set back after visiting a beauty school  few month ago. My ends are alot thinner as a result
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:
> Texlaxed
> ...



 Been there done that. Wishing you a full recovery in 2015.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

If your name isn't on the list let me know. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20794239&postcount=1


 Make sure you have answered the questions from the 1st post.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 16, 2014)

Used oyin hair dew and burnt sugar pomade together last night for the first time then braided my hair. Hopefully this will last a few days and keep my hands out my hair. I didn't use it on clean hair so idk how great this combo is but I do love the smell.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 16, 2014)

Even though I've somewhat neglected my hair this past week by not putting my Shea Butter on it daily; I did, however, kept it in a protective hairstyle all week. My hair has yet to be washed and doesn't look too bad. So, 2 more days 'til school is out for work & Grad School. Looks like Friday is hair day.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 16, 2014)

Still heavy sealing my ends.  However, today I'm being a bad girl, my hair is down on my sweater. I already know that's a no-no, but I'm trying to be cute,


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2014)

I need to moisturize and seal tonight. And detangle. Sigh


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 16, 2014)

I would like to join the challenge.  I will admit that there will be times where I cannot update once a month (job issues).  But, I will try.  SSKs and splits are things I have struggled with for years and have effected my ability to retain length.  


1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc

I am natural.  My last relaxer was sometime in the summer of 2007. 


2. Current Hair Length

Around APL. 

3. Why are you joining this challenge?

As stated, healthy ends have always been a struggle for me.  I am trying to grow my hair to WL, but healthy looking WL, not one strand knotted up ends WL


4. What have you tried to improve your ends?

To be honest, nothing consistently enough to count.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?

Maintain a consistent routine
Incorporate heavier sealants (grease, beeswax) 
Keep my hair moisturized and styled


6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
Yes, when possible.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc]

Natural

2. Current Hair Length 

BSB

3. Why are you joining this challenge?

I'm not going to have anymore setbacks from neglecting my ends. Long hair is wonderful, but not when it looks like something the dog's been chewing on! Having thick juicy ends really sets off the way your hair looks. Makes for easier detangling too.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?

Not much lately besides trim last week and as a little grapeseed oil.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 

Stay consistent with protein/moisture DC, bunning/half wigs, and most importantly heavy sealing.

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 

Yes


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2014)

Anonymous53 said:


> I would like to join the challenge.  I will admit that there will be times where I cannot update once a month (job issues).  But, I will try.  SSKs and splits are things I have struggled with for years and have effected my ability to retain length.
> 
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> ...



Welcome Anonymous53. I promise I won't hunt you down if you can't post. As long as we keep some activity going in this thread weekly we are good.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2014)

FollicleFanatic said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc]
> 
> Natural
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge FollicleFanatic


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 17, 2014)

Last night I sealed my ends with my shea butter mix.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 17, 2014)

Applied Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in, S-curl and Soultanicals kink drink to my ends and plan to seal with Ynobe shea cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Tonight, I moisturized with SSI Seyani and sealed ends with APB Ayurvedic pomade.



> *1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
> Natural
> 
> *2. Current Hair Length*
> ...


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 17, 2014)

Last night I moisturized with qb hydrating balm, brbc and ahtb and my hair is so "soft". 
I still need find a good leave in with a decent amount of protein in it.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope it's not too late. I'm in. I need to focus on healthy smooth ends also. I'm currently looking for a great moisturizing product to coat and seal my ends. I might just go back to baggying my ends through the winter.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2014)

[USER=10849 said:
			
		

> tsmith[/USER];20905873]I hope it's not too late. I'm in. I need to focus on healthy smooth ends also. I'm currently looking for a great moisturizing product to coat and seal my ends. I might just go back to baggying my ends through the winter.  I haven't decided yet.



Answer the questions in the first post and I will add you to the list tsmith


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 18, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning~~~Relaxed
2. Current Hair Length~~~BS
3. Why are you joining this challenge? To Get Smooth Healthy Ends
4. What have you tried to improve your ends?~~~I Have Begun Moisturizing The Last 2-3 Inches But I'm Looking For A Stronger Moisturizer To Use In Addition To Some Type of Oil To Seal With. 
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? I Am Currently Looking For Stronger Moisturizers That Will Actually Coat My Ends. I Am Also Getting Ready To Purchase Grape Seed Oil To Seal With. I Wear Buns ALL The Time
6. Will you update us 1x a month?  Yes.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 18, 2014)

Wet my twists in the shower and sealed with shea butter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

I rollerset my hair tonight and spritzed the ends with Chi Keratin Mist. I'm looking forward to beautiful waves tomorrow.  Too bad it's going to rain


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been using more cream based stylers to see whether this reduces my ssks. Using cream stylers also forces me to wash my hair twice a week which I hope will allow me to remove shed hair and avoid the tangles that result. I hope this helps. I really like the ease of WNGs, but not all the tangles.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 19, 2014)

faithVA, I NEED to join this challenge, you are so helpful and encouraging! 

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
....Natural

*2. Current Hair Length*
....CBL (front) BSL (back)

*3. Why are you joining this challenge?*
....Severe split ends 

*4. What have you tried to improve your ends?*
....Cutting 3x year, trimming almost weekly  , heavy sealing, baggying.

*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?*
....Asking for advice here/the forum, trying to find out my hairs' porosity as maybe that's the issue, finding styles that don't stress my ends... whatever it takes! 

*6. Will you update us 1x a month?*
....Yes, at the very least.

Abroad at the moment, will take length pics before the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

claud-uk said:


> faithVA, I NEED to join this challenge, you are so helpful and encouraging!
> 
> *1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
> ....Natural
> ...



Thank you claud-uk. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I have heat damaged ends :-( I'm not cutting tho just maintaining because they're not giving me any trouble I just notice my ends look bone straight and thinner when I'm texlaxed


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 19, 2014)

Last night I DC/prepooed, shampooed, did protein treatment (Aphrogee 2 minute) and set my hair in a cornroll out. I used grape seed oil on the length of my hair and used my homemade shea butter pomade on the ends before curling them with a perm rod.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil tonight. Yesterday, I sealed my ends with SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

Wash day so I'm clippings a lot of splits. It's getting much better. I think by the end of January I will have taken care of all the damage and will be able to enjoy shorter wash days.

I haven't decided whether I will dust this month or not. I will decide when I do my curlformers set next weekend.


----------



## toaster (Dec 19, 2014)

About to take my end of year length check picture, then I'll moisturize and seal with shea butter. Will wash tomorrow night. 

I'm getting my hair straightened on the 30th and I'm nervous. This is my first time straightening my hair after wearing my hair "out" as opposed to always in a bun. I'm sure my ends are fine, but it's nerve wracking all the same.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 20, 2014)

Flying home tonight so tomorrow I'm going to check for splits and trim as necessary, then do a pre-poo, cowash and DC, M&S. I'm going to start a journal of how often I trim, and will get a regi together for PS (box braids with extension hair, excellent retention) and when I'm not PS. I think I'll start doing bunned mini twists for my non PS. Hopefully the plan for the new year will be 6 weeks PS, 2 weeks non PS. 

I would really love to start using mud/clay to wash and DC with honey and oils, and whipping up my own butters, so will start getting stuff together for this by the end of December. Almost 3 years in and I have no idea of my porosity and what my hair likes/dislikes.  Looking forward to getting a regi down and achieving some goals in 2015.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm going to trim my hair Sunday night for the winter solstice. It will be my first trim sine March. Yikes!


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 20, 2014)

So I got my pressing comb in the mail (thanks Mom!). I "test pressed" a small section of my hair in the front and saw just how bad my hair has gotten.  I am so tempted to just cut and maintain, but I won't do that.  I am tired of feeling like I have no progress.  So, I will moisturize, seal, and *slowly* trim my ends.  


Earlier this week I moisturized my hair with Hawaiian Silky and sealed with Blue Magic Coconut Oil.  My hair felt great, not greasy or oily. It took such a long time to dry though, and I am concerned about reapplication of the moisturizer. After about three days I needed to reapply, but I didn't.  It seemed odd to me to be placing more moisturizer over hair grease. I mean...what would be the point?  Did my hair feel that way because the grease had rubbed off over something?

I am going to continue with this moisture/seal duo, but this week I will experiment with reapplication just to see how it feels.  Don't know how I'll reapply it with my hair in twists.  

Off to search and destroy my ends.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2014)

DC'ing my hair right now. After all that is said and done I will do the LCO method on my hair. I will come back to let you gals know what I will be using.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm doing a henna treatment which reinforces my ends.  

When I'm ready to style, I'll  attempt a flat twist up do using QB products.  I need my hair up off of my sweaters to protect my ends.

I skipped dusting this Winter solstice, because I didn't need it, after evaluating my ends.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 21, 2014)

I made a start on my hair today; I managed to comb through/detangle then do a good S&D on the right side and heavily oil with EVOO before adding ORS DC. Didn't fancy doing the left side after that due to the time it took and the amount of breakage and shed hairs, so I simply parted the left side with my fingers in 5 sections, added the ORS to each section (no combing/detangling or S&D).  Sealed my whole head with sunflower oil, put saran wrap and turbie then satin scarf. Sleeping with this in tonight.  At least I will be able to compare shed/breakage on the detangled side v the non-detangled side when I comb through in the shower tomorrow.   If I lose less or the same amount of hair from the left side I will skip pre-detangling in the future,  and just comb through in the shower when washing out my prepoo or conditioner.  Anything to cut down wash day or any unnecessary steps.

ETA: I added ACV to the conditioner before applying, it sunk in really nicely. As I don't know what my porosity is the ACV will help if it's med-high, and the overnight DC'ing will help if it's med-low... maybe.  I'm fairly sure my hair isn't low-po, it's just too coarse/wiry and non-silky.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have not washed my hair in over a week! I gotta get it together!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I have not washed my hair in over a week! I gotta get it together!



Same here. I always lay out my products for the day I will wash which was supposed to be today but I woke up with a migraine so that was a no go. I've been rocking celie's under my scarf. I think I'll wash on Christmas morning or next weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Same here. I always lay out my products for the day I will wash which was supposed to be today but I woke up with a migraine so that was a no go. I've been rocking celie's under my scarf. I think I'll wash on Christmas morning or next weekend.


  I'm about to do it now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

I did a curlformer set on dry hair. My ends were much better than the beginning of the year but they needed dusting. I have a few rough spots still in the back  but the front is doing well.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 21, 2014)

Heyyy all. I cowashed today with As I Am Coconut Cowash, Air Dried Then Sealed The Length Of My Hair With Orgx Nourishing Coconut Milk Anti Breakage Serum And Healthy Protective Ends Creme Then Baggied My Ponytail Overnight. My Hair Feels So Soft And Moisturized. It Was Actually Still Soft And Moisturized From My Wash Last Weekend.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 21, 2014)

I gave into heat this weekend so I'm trying to take it easy with my hair. I plan to treat myself to a silk scarf but I'm just too cheap smh.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 21, 2014)

My natural hair got treated very well this weekend. Shampoo,Hardcore Aphogee treatment, deep conditioned,  blow dried & flat ironed.  Feels real good right now. Super soft and strong.  I'm going to give my wig a break for the next fews days to enjoy this..


----------



## meka72 (Dec 21, 2014)

I washed and conditioned my hair today. I M&S'ed with S-curl, ST kink drink, Oyin hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay oil and Oyin burnt sugar pomade. I did an extra layer on my ends.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 22, 2014)

I cowashed for the first time in a while yesterday. I liked it and I think I will start doing it once a week to refresh my wash n go. I did notice some breakage from the crown again. I didn't ever trim that area because it was hard to identify which areas needed the trim. But when I wash my hair, I believe it will be on Tuesday I'm going to have to take the time to do it. 

I haven't noticed any difference with the split end serum but I'm still using it during the styling process.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I gave into heat this weekend so I'm trying to take it easy with my hair. I plan to treat myself to a silk scarf but I'm just too cheap smh.


  do it girl! I was the same way! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2014)

I had a really good wash day! I dried my hair under the dryer again too. A lovely friend gave me some PM super skinny serum! I haven't used that in awhile. My hair felt very nice using it and it dried quicker without that dry rough feeling. I will cornrow my hair back up in the morning. My ends look pretty good.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 22, 2014)

My hair has been neglected and so disgusting, but I will wash today b/c it is my company dinner Christmas party tonight


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 22, 2014)

I trimmed my ends last night. They feel so much better.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> do it girl! I was the same way! Lol


Lol I'm trying to wait until somebody somewhere has a sale first


----------



## Tonto (Dec 22, 2014)

How do we do to get luscious healthy ends though? Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question but I was just wondering...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

Tonto said:


> How do we do to get luscious healthy ends though? Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question but I was just wondering...



Part of it varies based on why your ends are unhealthy. There won't be a one size fits all.

Some people just need to have a regular dusting/trim session.

Some need to up their moisture or protein or both.

Other ways
1. Be gentle when detangling.
2. Start finger detangling.
3. Do the LOC method
4. Seal the ends.
5. Wash or cowash more often
6. Keep them tucked away.

So what particular problems are you having Tonto?


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 22, 2014)

Completed my wash day today; I rinsed out the ORS Replenenishing/oil prepoo mix and finger-detangled each twisted section of hair before washing it with diluted neutrLab Cocoa Curl Cleansing Con, and twisted each section back before moving onto the next. I then washed each twist again undiluted, but didn't untwist to do so.

Then I mixed equal parts HB Argan Con, more ORS and sunflower oil, applied to the twists and left on for about 10 minutes before rinsing with lukewarm water.  Undid the twists on each half of my head and combed through,  pics attached. 

*FIRST PHOTO:*

LHS of the comb is the un-predetangled hair lost through the wash process. RHS is slightly less  hair lost through the wash process from the side that I did detangle/comb through before washing.

*SECOND PHOTO:*

As above but also includes the hair lost from detangling/combing the right side of my hair BEFORE the wash process.

From now on I will only detangle/comb during washing, I lost unnecessary hair from the right side doing it beforehand.  First lesson of many.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 22, 2014)

After washing my hair felt so soft and smooth,  better than it has in a long time. I left my turbie on for 30 mins before applying one layer of Elasta Mango Butter LI, then a second layer which I mixed with WGO/Almond oil.

Will seal my ends before bed with castor oil, and tomorrow when hair is fully dry I will do a S&D on the left side of my head. May then follow up with a quarter inch trim all over to start the new year with fresh ends.

HHG!


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 23, 2014)

Did a S&D on the left side of head tonight but didn't trim, think I'll save that for when I straighten over Christmas. M&S with Elasta QP and almond oil. 

Will double-seal my ends with castor oil now, and sleep with a plastic bag/scarf on for extra moisture.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2014)

I did an overnight coconut oil prepoo. Now I am at the salon getting a Nexxus Emergencee treatment and blowout. I gotta keep these ends healthy and strong as my hair gets longer


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2014)

Sealed ends with SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 23, 2014)

My ends feel really good right now. 6 weeks or so ago, they were rough. I didn't know what was wrong though. Since then, I've added a protein leave in to my regimen and focused on double moisturizing and sealing my ends. I can certainly tell a difference. My ends are a lot smoother.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Dec 23, 2014)

meka72 said:


> My ends feel really good right now. 6 weeks or so ago, they were rough. I didn't know what was wrong though. Since then, I've added a protein leave in to my regimen and focused on double moisturizing and sealing my ends. I can certainly tell a difference. My ends are a lot smoother.


    Please share the protein leave in you're using and what you're using to double moisturize with- my ends need help


----------



## meka72 (Dec 23, 2014)

cherryhair123 said:


> Please share the protein leave in you're using and what you're using to double moisturize with- my ends need help



I'm using the Aphogee pro vitamin leave in. 

Pretty consistently this is what I've been using and the order in which I use them:
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in, s-curl, moisturizing spritz (usually Soultanicals kink drink) cream water based moisturizer, ceramide oil blend and butter/pomade. I then reapply all/most of the steps a second time to my ends. 

Yeah, I know that's a lot. Lol. But my hair drinks up product. 

I usually rotate my cream water based moisturizer (right now I'm using Oyin hair dew) and just switched to Claudie's Montego Bay oil instead of my ceramide oil blend. I primarily use Soultanicals scalp rub pomade but just tried Oyin burnt sugar pomade for the first time and really like it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 24, 2014)

Rant: I need a trim reaaally bad, but I'm broke. Crap, I hate being so responsible sometimes.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 24, 2014)

I have between seriously stretching my washes lately. I just don't have time to spend on my hair these days. I'm going to try to shampoo and straighten sometime this weekend, although I really don't know how I'm going to fit it in. 

Also I didn't forget about the pics. It's just hard for me to get a good one by myself, so I need to get DH or my mom to help me. 

As far as my ends, I think I could use a minor trim to even things up a bit. Maybe I'll do it the next time I straighten.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 24, 2014)

M&S my ends with Elasta QP this evening, but didn't oil seal as I'll be doing a protein treatment tomorrow and want it to penetrate my strands as much as possible.

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 24, 2014)

My big update us that I discontinued using Aphogee keratin and green tea recobstructorizer spray this past week. I am convinced that this product was responsible for the problems that I have been having over the past few weeks. It may have taken some time to build up, but my hair went from being soft and easy to detangle to rough and having more SSKs every week. 

I could actually hear hair snap when I was moisturizing it twice a day.   I finally decided to not use the spray this week, and could see the difference immediately.   Maybe mow I can work on getting my ends healthy.  I'm really overdue for a trim also.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 24, 2014)

I am working on using up my Taliah Wajid products, so I didn't apply my hair grease to my ends.  After washing I used the Protective Mist Bodifier and The Detangler to moisturize my hair.  I didn't have time to style it on Saturday, so I took the Curl Cream (or whatever it's called) with me to work on Sunday.  

My hair felt like straw, and it was so matted. More than a few ends were wrapped around each other .  I have never had my hair feel so dry the very next day after initially applying product.  Those two products by themselves are so inadequate at keeping my hair in a good conditioner.  The next time I used them I am going to use my Blue Magic to seal and then style my hair immediately.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 24, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> My big update us that I discontinued using Aphogee keratin and green tea recobstructorizer spray this past week. I am convinced that this product was responsible for the problems that I have been having over the past few weeks. It may have taken some time to build up, but my hair went from being soft and easy to detangle to rough and having more SSKs every week.
> 
> I could actually hear hair snap when I was moisturizing it twice a day. I finally decided to not use the spray this week, and could see the difference immediately. Maybe mow I can work on getting my ends healthy. I'm really overdue for a trim also.


 

What have you decided to use instead of the Aphogee?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

Washed today and finger detangling went well so my dusting last week was a success. Looks like I got 95% of the splits. And I cut out a few more during my mudwash.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas ladies! 
I think I'm gonna start tucking my ends away and just wig it up until Spring. In the meantime hair will remain in moisturized pigtails. I need to find some satin hair ties to wrap my ends. I just opened up 2 of the wigs I purchased last week. I love 'em that I think this is my go to protective style from now on. They look so be-weavable 
 <Sings Snoop: "I love it.."


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't want to straighten my hair for a trim boo


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 25, 2014)

I need to be in this.  I really need to keep my ends in check after this last trim.
1. I'm natural
2. SL
3. I'm joining this challenge because my ends keep getting jacked! Tired of trimming/cutting only to have jacked ends in a couple months.
4. I really haven't focused on my ends as much i should to improve them.  I've tried bunning as a ps for awhile, but sometimes feel it's hindering progress.
5. To get healthy ends, I plan to moisturize and seal, baby my ends, fall back on bunning and stick to twists and other protective styles
6. I will update at least monthly... let me subscribe


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2014)

I am really tempted to do an end of year trim. I just got one in October, but I just love the way my hair behaves after a trim. The last beneficial trim dates are Dec 30 and 31 (beautifying). I need to pick up some shears just in case...


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 25, 2014)

Anonymous53 said:


> What have you decided to use instead of the Aphogee?



Anonymous53,

I'm not replacing the Aphogee keratin and green tea reconstructor.  I think that my hair is too protein sensitive.  I may use it once a month instead of once a week.  I do have alternatives with some of the ayuvedic powders.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 26, 2014)

I think I stumbled on something my ends like. I relaxed my hair on Monday, and I've been playing around with products to see what my hair likes. Lately, I've been spraying my hair with filtered water, avj / filtered water, Eden Bodywork's Coconut Shea Souffle, and sealing it with Softee's Argan Oil, wearing them in Celie-braids and pinning them down and wearing a scarf..even outside (so ratchet lol smh). So far they have been behaving, but I can still tell I need a good trim. I've been doing this 1-2xs a day. *happy dance time*


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 26, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> I think I stumbled on something my ends like. I relaxed my hair on Monday, and I've been playing around with products to see what my hair likes. Lately, I've been spraying my hair with filtered water, avj / filtered water, Eden Bodywork's Coconut Shea Souffle, and sealing it with Softee's Argan Oil, wearing them in Celie-braids and pinning them down and wearing a scarf..even outside (so ratchet lol smh). So far they have been behaving, but I can still tell I need a good trim. I've been doing this 1-2xs a day. *happy dance time*



I've been doing something similar. I've been mixing Oyin Hair Dew, distilled water, and sometimes castor oil together in a spray bottle and using it as a spritz to moisturize my hair. I've been wearing celie braids for a few weeks now... and yes even under a scarf lol but it's been helping cut back on manipulation.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 26, 2014)

flyygirlll2 Twins! Lol, I think if I have to go somewhere that might actually require me to take my scarf off, I'm just going to do a side part with two cornrows pinned to my head, sort of like a mock Goddess Braid.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 26, 2014)

I do most of it actually but I guess when your hair is highly textured and natural there is no way the ends can be perfect-perfect...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 26, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> flyygirlll2 Twins! Lol, I think if I have to go somewhere that might actually require me to take my scarf off, I'm just going to do a side part with two cornrows pinned to my head, sort of like a mock Goddess Braid.




Lol girl I probably look like I escaped from somewhere with these celie's. I just pin the braids on the side and put it in a bun after a get to work. I wear a scarf underneath my hat and once I get to work I take it off. I've kind of been hair lazy  lately so this weekend I plan to wash and give my hair some TLC.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 27, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic pomade to ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

Put my hair in a pony to bun it and my ends were stringy. Definitely see a difference in the multiple textures on my head. Still not trimming but I will make sure to pay them extra attention because I neglected my hair all last week.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 27, 2014)

I had wash day yesterday and used heat. Am I crazy for wanting to have wash day again tomorrow so I can dc and everything else minus the heat step. Heat makes me so nervous. I was doing good until holiday party season.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should moisturize tonight or in the morning... It has been raining nonstop so I've been keeping my hair covered with a scarf when outdoors. Thankfully I don't have any frizz or reversion


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Applied Jakeala's Whipped Shea Butter to seal my ends.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 28, 2014)

I M&S'ed with ST kink drink (plus s-curl to the ends), OH hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay oil and OH burnt sugar pomade. I applied an extra layer to my ends.


----------



## niecy8892 (Dec 29, 2014)

Joining!
Natural
APL
wanna get rid of these raggedy, see-thru ends I've been holding onto. So tempted to cut them myself, but have been holding out for professional help. 
I've been trying to make sure I seal my ends more lately, but I really need to have them trimmed.
Will try to post 1x/month


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome Golden75 and niecy8892. You both have been added to the challenge list.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfHair20 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in. Just got a well need trim/ cut for the new year.



 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 
Natural

2. Current Hair Length 
APL

3. Why are you joining this challenge? 
To maintain healthy end so I can obtain long, THICK healthy hair.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends? Nothing as of right now. Just a fresh trim/cut.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? 
Trim or dust ends more frequently.

6. Will you update us 1x a month?
Absolutely


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

ForTheLoveOfHair20 said:


> I'm in. Just got a well need trim/ cut for the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha Added


----------



## toaster (Dec 29, 2014)

I will post a picture of my straight hair tonight. The plan is to basically wear it out/leave it alone for a week and then back to my usual twist outs and buns. If I need to I'll lightly apply an oil mix to my ends, but I don't want to weight my hair down when it's the first time it's been straight in over 2 years.


----------



## toaster (Dec 29, 2014)

He didn't ask if I wanted a trim! And I think my ends look pretty good. Excited about taking this hair into to the new year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2014)

I just trimmed off the rest of the bone relaxed ends in my crown area. I had two inches that were hanging on.  I have gotten some good growth in that area. It's 3 inches now.  I dusted the rest of my hair. I really need to make sure I moisturize and seal my ends with these cornrows. I won't be wearing my hair out or down for a very long time. Not until my crown has grown 4 inches.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 31, 2014)

I straightened on Sunday,  and I'm feeling so discouraged right now. My hair is so thin it's see-thru like ALL OVER. I had box braid extensions in for 5 months,  I'm wondering if that's the (main) cause of the thinning. And maybe the BKT I did around a year ago.  It seems like my hair is 50% thinner than it was a year ago. I could tell it was thinner after I removed the braids, but tbh I didn't mind bc it made it more manageable to wash, whereas before the braids I used to complain how thick it was and hard to comb. I also went through and did S&D the last three days, seems like my perpetual split end problem is back bc I'm cutting the same strands over and again, brand new scissors. 

It's almost midnight NYE and I'm off to a party... a pity party.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2014)

I finally got my ends trimmed (I know y'all like "thank God " lol) I'm using this app via Snap on my BlackBerry, so Idk how the pictures are going to upload. Does anyone know how to turn them the right way? They're always sideways and it kind of bugs me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2014)

claud-uk :hug: I'm sorry your hair is treating you so mean.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been M.I.A, but I will have you know I've been wigging it since last week. Being lazy I've just spritzed my hair with my tea concoction and reached for my sisters Hemp grease (which I love) and just braided my hair and did the GHE method.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> I straightened on Sunday,  and I'm feeling so discouraged right now. My hair is so thin it's see-thru like ALL OVER. I had box braid extensions in for 5 months,  I'm wondering if that's the (main) cause of the thinning. And maybe the BKT I did around a year ago.  It seems like my hair is 50% thinner than it was a year ago. I could tell it was thinner after I removed the braids, but tbh I didn't mind bc it made it more manageable to wash, whereas before the braids I used to complain how thick it was and hard to comb. I also went through and did S&D the last three days, seems like my perpetual split end problem is back bc I'm cutting the same strands over and again, brand new scissors.  It's almost midnight NYE and I'm off to a party... a pity party.


  I think it's the braids too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> I finally got my ends trimmed (I know y'all like "thank God " lol) I'm using this app via Snap on my BlackBerry, so Idk how the pictures are going to upload. Does anyone know how to turn them the right way? They're always sideways and it kind of bugs me
> 
> View attachment 291261



Your hair looks great! My pics seem to come out sideways too. Idk y...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettymetty Thank ya so kindly for the compliment


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 2, 2015)

whosthatcurl thanks so much, I've been so focused on length, this makes me realise that thickness is more important to me. I miss my density! 

shortdub78 thanks for the confirmation. I just wasn't paying enough attention during weekly rebraiding. Almost 3 years in and I feel like I'm back at square one. HEALTH BEFORE LENGTH FROM NOW ON!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm doing a full head baggy with aloe vera juice and coconut oil. 
My ends need some tlc


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 2, 2015)

claud-uk You are very welcome, now you know what you need to do. It's time to get cracking


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> I straightened on Sunday,  and I'm feeling so discouraged right now. My hair is so thin it's see-thru like ALL OVER. I had box braid extensions in for 5 months,  I'm wondering if that's the (main) cause of the thinning. And maybe the BKT I did around a year ago.  It seems like my hair is 50% thinner than it was a year ago. I could tell it was thinner after I removed the braids, but tbh I didn't mind bc it made it more manageable to wash, whereas before the braids I used to complain how thick it was and hard to comb. I also went through and did S&D the last three days, seems like my perpetual split end problem is back bc I'm cutting the same strands over and again, brand new scissors.
> 
> It's almost midnight NYE and I'm off to a party... a pity party.



 I'm sorry you are having hair woes. And yes keeping extensions in so long can thin your hair out and distress your scalp. The good news is that if from here on out you love up on your scalp and hair, it can thicken back up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> I finally got my ends trimmed (I know y'all like "thank God " lol) I'm using this app via Snap on my BlackBerry, so Idk how the pictures are going to upload. Does anyone know how to turn them the right way? They're always sideways and it kind of bugs me
> 
> View attachment 291261



Very, very pretty.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I'm going to rock a Princess Leia hair-do with faux curly hair as I protect my hair in 2 side buns underneath saran wrap. My edges need a break from the wigs ya heard?!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2015)

SSI Coconut Sorbet on length, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 2, 2015)

I went and bought the super expensive Ouiduad Curl Recovery Extreme Repair mask. I was not expecting the price, but I'm really looking forward to trying it out because from the last time I flat ironed, I have a few strands that haven't fully reverted. I can still do my wash and go but I would like to be able to straighten slightly more often and still keep my curls. 

I also got the detangling comb, which I'm hoping will work well. So I'll be back tomorrow with the results.

ETA: Also, I'll be doing the trim of my crown area for sure tomorrow.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm doing a full head baggy with aloe vera juice and coconut oil.
> My ends need some tlc



Prettymetty - AVJ and coconut oil are sooo moisturising! I used chicoro's recipe for a moisturizing pre-poo a couple of times in the past and all I can say is wow! Your hair will thank you for sure. 


My ends are splitting again despite my thorough S&D sessions over the last 10 days or so. They appear daily, I see them in my bang areaerplexed.

I just finished reading the "Retaining length for Fine Haired Ladies" thread and am going on the basis that I have fine hair so I'm going to start incorporating light-medium protein weekly, tweaking if necessary to light px weekly or medium px every two weeks if necessary, in order to reduce or eliminate my split ends.

I had a LOVELY wash session on Christmas morning, I thought I had posted it here but I can't find it so I am going to try to remember what I did and start a new regi:

1. Finger detangle small sections and apply  Aphogee 2 min and Vatika Egg Protein (I need to use these up before finding a single replacement*) to each section then twist (on dry hair).

2. Under a plastic cap for one hour then lightly rinse twists with lukewarm water.

3. Diluted co-wash with neutrLab pH Balanced Cocoa Curl Cleansing Con.

4. Mix ORS Replenenishing con with CON Moisture Extreme con and EVOO, steam using a hot turbie and plastic bag for two hours. 

5. Rinse, ACV rinse, Oil rinse with sunflower oil for ceramides.

6. African Pride LI on wet hair. When almost dry Elasta Mango Butter mixed with sunflower and olive oils,  then seal with castor oil.  

Everything will be done in twists, low manipulation is something I've never really tried before. 

I am going to do this weekly for a month and assess my split end situation on the way. 

If it gets better to where it's no longer affecting my retention, great, I'll continue until I need to tweak. 

If it gets only slightly better, I'll incorporate Aphogee GTK spray mid week and reassess after another month.

If it continues the same I'm going in for a Komaza analysis, then I can find out what the problem is,  my porosity and such all in one go. 

* Aphogee 2 Min contains mineral oil, and I no longer use shampoo so no-go. Vatika Egg Protein doesn't contain hydrolysed protein and the egg is too far down the list for it to be of very much use. I do love the thick balmy-silky texture though so maybe I will combine with a reconstructor, SAA or even Aphogee GTK and continue to use it until I find a suitable replacement. 

Sorry for the long post but I'm serious about fixing my ends, i must have cut 4" last year and need to use this thread as a journal - i need to be in cruise mode by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2015)

Last night, I put in flat twist and put the ends on perm rods. Wasn't sure how it was going to turn out. My flat twist outs don't usually come out so good. And my ends seemed a little crazy on the perm rods. But it came out decent enough to wear. It should get better with length.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 3, 2015)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*Natural*
2. Current Hair Length
*NL/SL* (so very uneven)
3. Why are you joining this challenge?
*I need to figure out how to grow out the middle back section of my head, those ends constantly break while the left and right side of my head are shoulder length, and I dont get it. *
4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
*Weaves*
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
*Sealing my ends after moisturizing, dc more often and more patience while detangling*
6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
たぶん。。。Yea


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 3, 2015)

faithVA 

Ladies sorry my starting pics are late but I finally got round to taking some. I live alone so no help, and I am using my 12" tablet I pressed a btn or sth so some of them have a dumb frame... yadda yadda.

In order they are front left, front right,  side left and right,  back left and right. 

I would be over the moon if I could reach apl at the front (currently at solid CBL) for my birthday at the end of July. Thats 3" in just shy of 7 months but considering it's taken me *22 months* to get the 3" from mid chin to CBL  I'd have to be doing everything right lol. Enough talk.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 3, 2015)

Back left and right:


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 3, 2015)

I BC'ed earlier this moring, so I'm starting anew. 

I've already prepoo'ed and chelated. Now I'm going to be a protein treatment, DC w/steam, detangle, blow dry and trim to even things up. 

After that I'm going to get my hair cornrolled and go back to my wigs.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *I BC'ed earlier this moring, so I'm starting anew. *
> 
> I've already prepoo'ed and chelated. Now I'm going to be a protein treatment, DC w/steam, detangle, blow dry and trim to even things up.
> 
> After that I'm going to get my hair cornrolled and go back to my wigs.



Whoa Whoa! Congrats! Welcome to the natural side! EnExitStageLeft. You took pitchcas?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 3, 2015)

claud-uk What's chicoro's recipe?


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the Ouidad Curl Recovery Mask in right now. I am super pleased that I barely needed any of the mask to cover my entire head of hair and I'm HL so that's amazing. Based off of the youtube videos I watched on the product, I was probably only going to get 3 - 4 uses out of the product. You know how people love to be heavy handed with conditioners . Anyways, if this works like it says it's going to, then despite the price, it could end up being a keeper. 

The Ouidad detangling comb worked for the primary length of my hair, but I think I will rely on another comb for the roots. 

Lastly, I've been seeing an increase in SSKs /) due to my increased wearing of Wngs for the last month, so I will have to go back to twist-outs.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 3, 2015)

Froreal3

I posted them over in the transitioning thread. Thanks for the welcome hun! I'm happy to be back .


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's my starting pic. I'm in a bunch of challenges, woo lawd!

DC'd earlier, applied leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil. Gonna bun Mon-Fri and baggy ends. I've had good results baggying with EVCO or any protein treatment in the past, will keep consistent with that.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 3, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> claud-uk What's chicoro's recipe?



Leo24Rule - lemme dig it out, there's a couple of steps to do but it only takes a few minutes and the results are FABULOUS! 

EnExitStageLeft - you're here too?!


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 3, 2015)

Leo24Rule here it is You need a MOISTURE-DRENCHED Pre-Poo?!!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 4, 2015)

My ends hate me right now. I'm tempted to trim. I've been very sick and have neglected my hair and haven't touched my hair in a week and have been in bed all week with no scarf and lose hair so it is a matted dry mess. I'm scared to even start on it.


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 4, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> My ends hate me right now. I'm tempted to trim. I've been very sick and have neglected my hair and haven't touched my hair in a week and have been in bed all week with no scarf and lose hair so it is a matted dry mess. I'm scared to even start on it.



I'm in the same exact situation. My hair needs an extra dose of tlc.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My ends have been tucked away in a messy bun for the past few days. I haven't moisturized since Friday, but I sealed with a lot of coconut oil so my ends are staying moist.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 4, 2015)

Today is wash day!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettymetty what is this Sexy Valentine Challenge you got going on?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

I went ahead and did a blow out then trimmed to even things out. My hair came out really well. 

Here is how it looks:

The Front: 


The Back:


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 4, 2015)

Last night I moisturized my ends with Darcy's Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 4, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> My big update us that I discontinued using Aphogee keratin and green tea recobstructorizer spray this past week. I am convinced that this product was responsible for the problems that I have been having over the past few weeks. It may have taken some time to build up, but my hair went from being soft and easy to detangle to rough and having more SSKs every week.
> 
> I could actually hear hair snap when I was moisturizing it twice a day.   I finally decided to not use the spray this week, and could see the difference immediately.   Maybe mow I can work on getting my ends healthy.  I'm really overdue for a trim also.



I'm still convinced that the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray was too strong for my hair.  My hair's condition has improved dramatically since discontinuing it.   I still felt that my hair wasn't in optimum  condition so I decided to fall back on Aphogee two minute Reconstructor, which I used to use regularly. 

I used it yesterday morning w good results.  My hair feels strong, but not brittle.   I think that I can use the two minute  reconstructor monthly.


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I went ahead and did a blow out then trimmed to even things out. My hair came out really well.  Here is how it looks:  The Front:  The Back:


Look at you showing off already.  Your natural hair looks great. 
I will be 2 years natural (3years post relaxer) next month and my blow out doesn't even hang like that. The front of my hair is stupid slow in the growth department.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

ronie

Isn't that a blow out in your siggy? GIRL BYE! Your hair is flawless.


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ronie  Isn't that a blow out in your siggy? GIRL BYE! Your hair is flawless.


EnExitStageLeft
Thanks girl. 
Lolll, my siggy is actually a comb out (fake blow out) fro. My avatar is a pin curl flat iron. The back and crown is doing good. But the sides and front are not doing what I need them to do. That's why I have to pin the front back so the shape doesn't look weird.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 4, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> I have the Ouidad Curl Recovery Mask in right now. I am super pleased that I barely needed any of the mask to cover my entire head of hair and I'm HL so that's amazing. Based off of the youtube videos I watched on the product, I was probably only going to get 3 - 4 uses out of the product. You know how people love to be heavy handed with conditioners . Anyways, if this works like it says it's going to, then despite the price, it could end up being a keeper.
> 
> The Ouidad detangling comb worked for the primary length of my hair, but I think I will rely on another comb for the roots.
> 
> Lastly, I've been seeing an increase in SSKs /) due to my increased wearing of Wngs for the last month, so I will have to go back to twist-outs.



Dee Raven please could you do a review of the detangling comb if you haven't done one already? Is it seamless? It looks a little heavy/chunky, is it?

TIA!


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 4, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft your hair looks big and awesome, ermagawd how are you going to manage it when its APL and longer? #teamwelljel lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 4, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> Dee Raven please could you do a review of the detangling comb if you haven't done one already? Is it seamless? It looks a little heavy/chunky, is it?
> 
> TIA!



claud-uk, I just looked at the comb. The part that goes through the hair is seamless. The comb is pretty heavy for sure. It does go through the main part of the hair very quickly. However, this is not the comb for detangling the roots. I'm cool with having multiple combs for detangling, I usually use 2 - 3 every detangling session anyways. The comb is on the pricey end, but it does seem durable. For me, it works better than the wide tooth combs that I've been using. And it's faster than a denman or paddle brush.

Let me know if you have any other questions that I didn't answer already.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, I cut the crown area, unevenly, erplexed, but the deed is done. One side is got 4 inches chopped (it's now WSL), the other side got chopped 2 - 3 inches. I also did an 1/8 to 1/4 inch trim on all the rest of my edges. I'm going to wait until May or June to straighten and even things up.

As far as the Ouidad mask, it did strengthen my hair noticeably. So I'll be using it   as a protein treatment when needed.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Applied lots of SSI Seyani on my ends.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 4, 2015)

natural
apl 
need to protect my ends more and better
I have been lazy haven't tried anything for my ends
loc method and sleeping with a cap and not raking through them starting at ends to remove braids and twists
I'll update once a month


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

claud-uk

 I don't know but I'm sure as heck going to find out 

ronie

Ohhhhhh ok I get it now. You front is your issue. I thought you mean't your entire head. I was like, "this girl is definitely suffering from hairorexia" .


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Prettymetty what is this Sexy Valentine Challenge you got going on?



It's a weight loss challenge in the health/fitness forum


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

The challenger list has been updated. Let me know if your name isn't added.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm under the dryer with my twist out (satin rollers on the ends). 

I enjoyed my straight hair but I'm ready to get back in the swing of things. Will continue to seal my ends with shea butter and hopefully this is the year my twistouts hang past my shoulders and I can stop worrying about my ends brushing against my clothes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Feeling fewer splits and finger detangling is getting easier.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 6, 2015)

moisturized with KC califia spray and sealed with my beloved mhc buttery soy cream. 
still looking for a protein leave in conditioner


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2015)

Moisturized with SSI Coco Creme leave in, then sealed with SSI Seyani.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2015)

I posted in the Random thoughts thread, but long story short my hair now looks disgusting when it's wet. Bummer city.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 7, 2015)

whosthatcurl - sorry for your woes  have you tried doing a protein treatment?  Nothing too harsh that might shock the hair, maybe a medium strength tx followed by a good DC after then repeat in 7 days. It might help bring the oomph/life back to your hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2015)

claud-uk Thanks for the suggestions! I didn't think to do that since I was so upset. I am deep conditioning but I haven't done a protein treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

I just moisturized my ends with silk touch cream. I got my Hairagami in the mail today so I can do some cute buns for work. When I am home during the week I just wear my hair down. 

My last trim was in December so I should be good until March.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 7, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I had wash day yesterday and used heat. Am I crazy for wanting to have wash day again tomorrow so I can dc and everything else minus the heat step. Heat makes me so nervous. I was doing good until holiday party season.


 
PlainJane,

I know I'm late but I don't see anything wrong with wanting to wash again. Imo as long as you're not rubbing your hair rough and you're not using shampoo if you already used shampoo a couple days ago. I have washed and put my hair in steam rollers before and then later that night I washed so my bun can be done on fresh hair nothing wrong with that...lol


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 7, 2015)

Last night I made a new batch of shea/avocado butter balm to use on my ends.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm joining....Ill come back.

(Note to self, remember all the challenges Im joining!lol)


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 7, 2015)

Just moisturized with Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2015)

I just moisturized in sections so that all my layered ends could get coverage. Now my hair is tied up. It's nap time


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 8, 2015)

Since I did a roller set and my hair was straighter I saw so many split ends!!!!!!! So I just finished a search and destroy mission. I know I missed some. Maybe I should do this every month?


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 8, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> Since I did a roller set and my hair was straighter I saw so many split ends!!!!!!! So I just finished a search and destroy mission. I know I missed some. Maybe I should do this every month?



Girl keep up on those trims especially if you are on a growth challenge. I had a major setback and had to cut from bsl to sl bc of all my splits. ....it sux!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfHair20 (Jan 8, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Girl keep up on those trims especially if you are on a growth challenge. I had a major setback and had to cut from bsl to sl bc of all my splits. ....it sux!



I feel you. I had to do almost the same thing. I cut it in December. Was thinking of doing a dusting in March and a trim in June to maintain. But I will see how it goes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 8, 2015)

Slathered lots of SSI Seyani on my ends. I'm down to my last full jar.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2015)

I moisturized and sealed. Braiding my hair up tomorrow for my wig.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2015)

I used a comb a few weeks ago and have gone back to finger detangling. I think I'm still getting splits or ssks but not as much as last year this time. So hopefully what I'm doing is working. And I'm still snipping splits as I come across them so they don't take more hair with them.

I'm wondering if I need some type of porosity control on my ends. I'm not sure.

So I washed and flat twisted last night and I added an extra layer on MHC Type 4 hair cream on my ends. 

I baggy and put on my beanie on the way to work. This seems to have helped keep my ends from drying out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

I might just leave my hair wrapped all day. It's too cold and wet to wear it out anyway  Rain rain go awa!!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 9, 2015)

Here are my starter pics, I will be installing senegalese twists for 8 weeks starting tomorrow : 















erplexed


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a little breakage when I wrapped my hair so I sprayed some Chi Keratin Mist and put it in a bun. I put castor oil on my edges. Hopefully the castor oil helps thicken them a bit


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2015)

Applied SSI Coconut Sorbet on ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm still heavy sealing.  LCOP'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO and BSP.  Also, I've been keeping my hair up with my ends tucked away.  My hair has only been down two days out of the past two weeks.  

I've been living in either flat twists or braids under a satin lined hat. It's  here!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 12, 2015)

I washed/DC'd and styled today. My ends felt really dry. Now they seem ok. Not sure why, but I did kind of neglect my hair this week. I think my hair might have been liking the moisture from the weekly refreshed wash n go.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 12, 2015)

M&S
with QB hydrating balm, brbr and ah&tb


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2015)

Checking in - Ends are doing ok.  Clipped some SSK's last night, and blowdried, moisturized and sealed after.  Did not see too much breakage or lil curlies on my shirt so thats a good sign.  Going to heavy seal ends tonight.  I am also going to attempted to make my own satin covered bun maker.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

I shouldn't have sealed with oil since my leave in already contains oils. Now my hair feels too oily. I will dry poo with Suave Kerafusion today.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2015)

Going to wash and dc today to give my hair a boost in moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm washing every 3 days and finger detangling. My hair can definitely use the extra moisture. I did loc with NG leave-in, Natural Oasis balm and MHC type 4 hair cream. I add a little extra hair cream to the ends. 

My hair is in flat twist and my ends are tucked in, into a little bunny tail on top of my head. 

Still baggying under my hat when I go out doors. 

And I clipped more splits on wash day. There are less and less  My year of S&D is finally paying off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

Speaking of S&D, I think I will do one on the 18th or 19th. These are the best lengthening days this month. Anthony Morocco finally updated his site


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been abroad for 5 days and although I brought the necessary goodies I haven't really been taking care of my hair (only M&S 2x so far),  and the split ends are beginning to creep up on me again. 

I will be flying home at the weekend so will do a full wash (with protein tx) and a mini trim on 18th/19th (thanks Prettymetty). Will update again then. 

*Does anybody have any ideas as to why my ends are so prone to splitting?* I just did a S&D couple of weeks ago with new scissors and got rid of pretty much all of them. Even when I M&S'd 2x daily I still had them very frequently. Think I will buy/create some kind of protein-rich cream for the ends and try really hard to apply every other day, plus heavy sealing every day,  but so much depends on my work schedule and money is tiiiight right now!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2015)

I've hiding the heck out of my hair. Darn this cold weather * shakes fist *


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER=62383 said:
			
		

> claud-uk[/USER];20997299]I've been abroad for 5 days and although I brought the necessary goodies I haven't really been taking care of my hair (only M&S 2x so far),  and the split ends are beginning to creep up on me again.
> 
> I will be flying home at the weekend so will do a full wash (with protein tx) and a mini trim on 18th/19th (thanks Prettymetty). Will update again then.
> 
> *Does anybody have any ideas as to why my ends are so prone to splitting?* I just did a S&D couple of weeks ago with new scissors and got rid of pretty much all of them. Even when I M&S'd 2x daily I still had them very frequently. Think I will buy/create some kind of protein-rich cream for the ends and try really hard to apply every other day, plus heavy sealing every day,  but so much depends on my work schedule and money is tiiiight right now!



How often are you washing your hair? And how often are you doing protein?


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi faithVA, 

Since Christmas week I've been cowashing 1x per week, with a protein pre-poo for a minimum of one hour under a plastic cap before that wash.  I must admit my splits are probably only 50% as bad as they were before implementing this new regi, however that still means I take the scissors to my hair every two weeks instead of every week like before. I now also ph balance at every step from wash to leave-in.

I'm beginning to get quite desperate and would actually resort to relaxing if I knew that this would eliminate the problem, but obviously that would be a last resort and i'd rather practice prevention than cure. Something that I'm doing since the start of 2012 is disagreeing with my hair, I just don't have a clue what.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 13, 2015)

I should wash my hair today but I'm not in the mood. Instead I just moisturized and sealed and did some big twists. I'll wear it up tomorrow.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 13, 2015)

I washed my hair last night with Joico K-Pak Shampoo (protein) an amino acid rinse for a hit of medium protein and DCed with Kenra Smoothing Deep Conditioner.  I set my hair with grape seed oil and sealed my ends with my avocado butter/shea butter mix.

My hair feels stronger without feeling over protein-ed.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 13, 2015)

greenandchic please could you share more about the amino acid rinse? TIA!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 13, 2015)

Hair has been in flat twists since Friday. Today sprayed scalp and hair with Carefree Curl, applied Mega Tek(both products in trying to use up) to scalp and hair. Made sure I saturated the end with those 2, sealed with grapeseed oil. Will do this until I redo my twists on the 23rd.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2015)

I just sprayed my ends with aloe vera juice and rolled my hair on flexirods for loose curls.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 14, 2015)

Checking In---so far so good. I've been doing the LCO Method and bagging overnight on the entire length of my ponytail using a flexirod. I then put my hair into a bun. My ends stays moisturized all day...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

I moisturized with silk touch cream and did a full head baggy for an hour. My hair feels nice and soft now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2015)

Spritzed with Oyin Jucies & Berries, then applied SSI Seyani to the length of my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

Just finished washing and sealed my hair with NO balm and NYC type 4 hair cream. Added a little extra to my ends. I twisted my hair and tucked my ends under at my crown.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 15, 2015)

Mixed the last of my ORS Curls Unleashed DC (I REALLY like this DC but 8oz only lasts 2x use and it's £8 /$12, I'm a cheapie lol) together with 99p shop Argan oil conditioner, some regular honey and EVOO. Put a plastic bag on and sat in the sun for 30 mins before rinsing out, then followed up with an EVOO oil rinse.

M&S on wet hair with Elasta QP Mango Butter mixed with African Pride LI, and a mix of almond and sunflower oils.

This plus regular M&S should hold me over till I get home in the next few days.


----------



## toaster (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm finally back home and will be focusing on giving my hair some TLC over the next month. After straightening and being away from home I think I need to focus to make sure my hair is on the right track for the new year. Will do a protein prepoo focusing on my ends, shampoo, moisture dc, and my usual twist out routine this evening.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 15, 2015)

I have postponed my senegalese twists till sunday, and am still in my creta girl half wig. Yesterday I did a purgasm cherry truffle treatment , detangled w a denman (which I try not to do too more than 1x per month) and , moisturized w kckt & celie twists for the half wig.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it's time for a protein treatment. I've been using Megatek on my scalp and my Lee Stafford growth treatment but I think my ends need more. They feel a little rougher than I like. Still trying not to trim until May.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> I think it's time for a protein treatment. I've been using Megatek on my scalp and my Lee Stafford growth treatment but I think my ends need more. They feel a little rougher than I like. Still trying not to trim until May.


  I got a bunch of protein conditioners around here, but they all seem medium to strong protein for me. I am going to get some aphogee 2 min. I am going to use that next wash. I won't be using it in my crown area though. That area needs moisture. It is technically relaxed, but tremendously under processed.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 15, 2015)

Retwisted my hair with Donna Marie Buttercreme paying close attention to the ends. Doing TOs rather than back-to-back wash n gos seem to be working well for me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

Silk touch cream wasn't giving my hair enough moisture so I moisturized with Hello Hydration + aloe vera juice and argan oil. Then I baggied for about 20 minutes. 

I try not to use the HH/aloe too much because it reverts my blowout, but at this point I don't care. I just want happy hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Silk touch cream wasn't giving my hair enough moisture so I moisturized with Hello Hydration + aloe vera juice and argan oil. Then I baggied for about 20 minutes.
> 
> I try not to use the HH/aloe too much because it reverts my blowout, but at this point I don't care. I just want happy hair.



Prettymetty

Have you considered, Mizani H2O Intense or Bee Mine Luscious to moisturize your blow outs?


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2015)

I've started using a little more product to moisturize and seal at night. Finding the balance between protected ends and weighed down hair in the morning.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 17, 2015)

Sitting under the dryer after rollersetting. I moisturized with Darcy's leave-in and sweet cocoa bean moisturizing hair whatever it is. I sealed with grapeseed oil. My hair feels better since I trimmed some split ends last week. Or it could just be psychological. I'm still finger detangling instead of combing. I hope that helps with something.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Prettymetty
> 
> Have you considered, Mizani H2O Intense or Bee Mine Luscious to moisturize your blow outs?



I used the Mizani leave in when I was relaxed. I liked it a lot. That was back in my pj days


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 18, 2015)

Checking in... I've been very good at M&S these last few days. Ends are holding up fairly well, could do with a tiny 0.5cm trim though - I added a good dollop of EVOO tonight as my ends feel a little dry.  I forgot this weekend was a good time to trim,  mind you I'm still away from home and don't have any scissors with me.  Need to invest in a decent pair, still need to get some type of protein for my ends and I think I also need sth richer for moisturizing, maybe add a butter and glycerin to my usual mix of Elasta QP Mango/African Pride LI and/or buy a higher end product.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 18, 2015)

This is a pic from November 21. I'm in a sew in now, and this sew in is coming out on Feb 21
I'm going to cut and inch off to start. 

I'm natural. In this pic my hair is blowdried. I have TONS of SSK's. I'm going to try the MHM method or just continue to blowdry. I just can't figure out how to stop them.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2015)

So I noticed when I'm washing my hair my ends feel really soft and smooth but I'm not sure how to keep it that way because even though I am heavy sealing it still feels really rough so what do you guys think I'm doing wrong???


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> So I noticed when I'm washing my hair my ends feel really soft and smooth but I'm not sure how to keep it that way because even though I am heavy sealing it still feels really rough so what do you guys think I'm doing wrong???



Babygrowth,

What a good question. I wish that I knew the answer! Could trimming help?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

I just did LCO. I used aloe vera juice, silk touch cream and argan oil. Now I am under a baggy for 30 minutes. If my hair doesn't improve soon I'm jyst gonna have to wash it and rock celies until my next blowout


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2015)

M&s today. Heavy sealed the ends of my braids. Trying to decide what day I'm going to wash my hair. I'm not taking my hair down until I'm ready.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> So I noticed when I'm washing my hair my ends feel really soft and smooth but I'm not sure how to keep it that way because even though I am heavy sealing it still feels really rough so what do you guys think I'm doing wrong???


  do you air dry? I stopped doing that. My ends were always rough and dry. I always had to apply a bunch of product to keep them smooth. Now I sit under the dryer and/or blow dry on cool.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> This is a pic from November 21. I'm in a sew in now, and this sew in is coming out on Feb 21 I'm going to cut and inch off to start.  I'm natural. In this pic my hair is blowdried. I have TONS of SSK's. I'm going to try the MHM method or just continue to blowdry. I just can't figure out how to stop them.


  you would have to keep your hair stretched to reduce them.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 18, 2015)

My hair has been feeling extra dry sense I used the Ouidad curl recovery a couple of weeks ago. So I'm going to wait a couple of months before I try that again. And I didn't notice any curl recovery to be honest. My loose wavy ends are still loose. C'est la vie. One thing I did notice however, is that my hair is eating up the dc conditioner. I used to be able to sit under the dryer with a low setting for an hour, and my hair would still come out primarily wet. Last week I did it and my hair was dry. This week I stayed under for 40 mins and my roots were dry, so I'm going to try 20 mins next week. 

One plus from this week, is that I tried finger detangling before detangling with a comb and it was so much nicer for my hair. The other thing is that I didn't completely wash out my conditioner before I styled, and styling was a lot faster, easier and better. I used to do that before, but then forgot about it.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 18, 2015)

I noticed I was getting a lot of ssks due to washngos, but I'm just really loving them right now, so I'm going to try refreshing them every few days instead of once a week to see if that prevents so many knots.

I know with the MHM, people have said doing it daily prevents knots. So I'm going to test it for the next couple of weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2015)

I did a search and destroy tonight. I didn't find many splits so I guess I did a good job last month.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 18, 2015)

M&S using Aphogee green tea and mhc buttery soy


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> you would have to keep your hair stretched to reduce them.



shortdub78 so that means no wash and goes? No twist outs? Braidouts?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> shortdub78 so that means no wash and goes? No twist outs? Braidouts?


  no wash and goes. The hair will just curl up on itself and create a knot.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 18, 2015)

Moisturized with Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 19, 2015)

I am in the midst of cutting knots off my ends.  I have discovered some strands that have 3/4 knots on a single piece of hair.  I never feel like I have progress, but then again I can be very inconsistent with my routine.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 19, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> So I noticed when I'm washing my hair my ends feel really soft and smooth but I'm not sure how to keep it that way because even though I am heavy sealing it still feels really rough so what do you guys think I'm doing wrong???





Pennefeather said:


> Babygrowth,
> 
> What a good question. I wish that I knew the answer! Could trimming help?



I personally wouldn't trim just bc of rough feeling ends, UNLESS they are visibly damaged or split. Have you tried using ACV, AVG or sth similar to lay your cuticles down, maybe a light protein added to your M&S/LOC before heavy sealing or a butter on the ends? I would try and find the cause of the dry ends first and would only use scissors as a last resort - who knows, you could trim them off and then the new ends start to feel rough within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> Babygrowth,
> 
> What a good question. I wish that I knew the answer! Could trimming help?


Honestly I probably could use a mini one but I'm holding off until May.


shortdub78 said:


> do you air dry? I stopped doing that. My ends were always rough and dry. I always had to apply a bunch of product to keep them smooth. Now I sit under the dryer and/or blow dry on cool.


I have been air drying and I know that's a no no but I've been too lazy to blow dry. That ends today


claud-uk said:


> I personally wouldn't trim just bc of rough feeling ends, UNLESS they are visibly damaged or split. Have you tried using ACV, AVG or sth similar to lay your cuticles down, maybe a light protein added to your M&S/LOC before heavy sealing or a butter on the ends? I would try and find the cause of the dry ends first and would only use scissors as a last resort - who knows, you could trim them off and then the new ends start to feel rough within a couple of weeks.



Good point. I will try my protein leave in because I have also noticed short broken hairs which means I'm slacking. I forgot about my leave in with avj. I used to use it every wash to help seal. Got lazy with that. Need to write this stuff in my haircare regimen note.


----------



## cynd (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in. I feel like I've been stuck at around APL for 2 years. I pay lots of attention to my scalp so I'm hoping paying special attention to my ends will help me make progress this year.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Technically relaxed but I haven't had a touchup since Feb 2013 and I'm not officially committed to transitioning so, I think I'm officially *etc*

2. Current Hair Length
APL (except the top which has its own issues)

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
I want to maximize retention 

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
Moisturizing and sealing, dusting, protective styling

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
I will be more diligent in moisturizing and heavy sealing my ends and try to be more gentle when I detangle which is a consistent problem for me. 

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
Yes


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 19, 2015)

My senegalese twists are officially in, I put my leave in spritz (I think the brand is curls(z?) got it at target ) in a bottle that easier to spray thouroughly, and I sealed with morracon oil argan oil spritz... Im worried that I wont be able to tell if my hair is being properly moisturized with this daily  combo until its too late


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone heavy sealing in here? How do you style your hair? Any luck being able to wear your hair down without it feeling too product heavy?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Anyone heavy sealing in here? How do you style your hair? Any luck being able to wear your hair down without it feeling too product heavy?


  I'm in cornrows. I could probably do that if I was bunning and did it once a week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Anyone heavy sealing in here? How do you style your hair? Any luck being able to wear your hair down without it feeling too product heavy?



I am and I either bun or now I'm in crown braids.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> So I noticed when I'm washing my hair my ends feel really soft and smooth but I'm not sure how to keep it that way because even though I am heavy sealing it still feels really rough so what do you guys think I'm doing wrong???



Perhaps you need something to close the cuticle a bit more on your ends. Maybe try a little aloe vera on the ends before you seal or bring one of your moisturizing products down to a ph of 4 to 5.5 with aloe vera/acv or citric acid. And then seal.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 19, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> I personally wouldn't trim just bc of rough feeling ends, UNLESS they are visibly damaged or split. Have you tried using ACV, AVG or sth similar to lay your cuticles down, maybe a light protein added to your M&S/LOC before heavy sealing or a butter on the ends? I would try and find the cause of the dry ends first and would only use scissors as a last resort - who knows, you could trim them off and then the new ends start to feel rough within a couple of weeks.




I've never used ACV rinse although I did buy some a few months ago. What is the proper way to use?  Does it need to be diluted?  Also, will this help my ends to be smoother if I use it regularly?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2015)

I sectioned my hair and spritzed it with avj. Then I detangled and added some Hello Hydration to the ends. All the moisture made my hair poof a bit, but I like the extra volume


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been heavy sealing with my twistouts nightly, but with my hair weight and texture it's going to start straightening out as the days go by no matter what. I go from a curly style on day 1 to a loose wavy style on day 4, but I try to enjoy it all.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yesterday, I M&S'ed with some liquid leave ins, QB burdock root butter cream, QB amla & olive heavy cream and sealed with QB aethiopika twist butter. My hair feels good and my ends feel and look especially smooth.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just cut 1.5 inches off. My ends were tangling together when I washed it so it was about that time. I didn't even feel bothered cutting it either since I know it will grow back in no time anyway. At this point I'm just going to use protein and Shea butter on my ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## meka72 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> I've never used ACV rinse although I did buy some a few months ago. What is the proper way to use?  Does it need to be diluted?  Also, will this help my ends to be smoother if I use it regularly?



Not claud-uk but you should dilute the ACV. You want to start with a very diluted solution and work your way up to a stronger solution of necessary. I think that I started with 1 teaspoon:16 ounces of water. 

My ends were very rough until I started to focus on them. I started by adding an extra layer of whatever I was moisturizing and sealing with. I added a protein spray (Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in) and followed it with a moisturizing/non-protein leave in. I moisturized and sealed my ends every night/every other night for 2 weeks and it turned my ends around. Now, I usually M&S my ends every other night even if I don't do anything else.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 20, 2015)

Last night I applied SSI Seyani to my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2015)

I will be bunning daily for the next week. I moisturize in the evening, wrap at night and bun in the morning. My hair seems really hydrated and soft.

 I am trying to infuse my hair with moisture before I get my next blowout. All the back to back straightening can ruin elasticity... So I'm slowly making my hair revert by moisturizing daily and wearing a baggy.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Zoom in on that pic. Do Yall see those SSK's!!!!!!!!

UGHHHHHHH 

I'm just super super annoyed. That's why she stays in a weave. All I ask for is just for a little cooperation. Sigh.. Ok I'm done venting. 

So my plan is to take the weave out. Do a terressentials mud wash, Deep condition with AO then leave in with KCNT and a blow out. 

Will that work?


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 20, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> View attachment 294225
> 
> Zoom in on that pic. Do Yall see those SSK's!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Adiatasha I don't have the best eyesight but all the SSKS that I see all seem to be approx the same distance from the ends of your hair, about 0.5" from the ends?


Pennefeather - meka72 gave great advice, I've nothing more to add except you can buy pH testing strips from ebay or a chemist to make sure your products are in the right range (4.5 - 5.5)


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 20, 2015)

Moisturized with Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip and sealed with shea butter.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 23, 2015)

TIL : Biotin and/or garlic pills are sincerely not meant to be taken on an empty stomach. The cramps have been horrible!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2015)

My ends are fantastic, but my roots are so puffy that I can't do anything with my hair. I will either be bunning or wigging it for work tomorrow.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've used Qhemet Biologics burdock root, amla & olive heavy cream and aethiopika twist butter for the last two wash days. My hair feels great, especially my ends. They are moist and smooth.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 24, 2015)

Protein and crown braids are my besties right now. Crochet install coming up soon.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 24, 2015)

I retwisted my hair and added Sarenzo Twisting cream as my styler, focusing on my ends. I love that cream!


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm getting used to using more product. My hair and ends seem to appreciate the extra butter on the ends so I'll keep it up. 

I'm trying to get to March before I start practicing roller sets again. Need to make sure my hair has recovered from the month of pseudo neglect first.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 24, 2015)

I got back home last night, did a 45 min pre-poo with ORS Replenenishing Con, cowashed with neutrLab Cocoa Curl Cleansing Conditioner, ACV rinse, oil rinse with sunflower oil, then another 5-10 mins with ORS - my hair felt stiff as I applied this, so I think the ACV rinse wasn't didiluted enough, and that I should have used a moisture-only conditioner after the ACV and oil rinse. 

Hair was VERY stiff as I applied my LOC! It was clumping so hard lol. African Pride LI, almond oil then Elasta QP Mango Butter. 

My ends are beginning to split quite noticeably in my bang area now,  but are not so bad in the rest of my hair from what I can see. Once I do a trim I will start braiding the bangs at night instead of twisting, see if this reduces the damage to them. Also only braiding every second night instead of daily, to reduce manipulation.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 25, 2015)

Welp, just finished wash day. I decided to relegate It's a 10 deep conditioner to the protein treatment section, and used instead my beloved Mixed Chicks deep conditioner for the second week in a row and SUCCESS. My hair's softness is back. I noticed less breakage as well. So I'm thinking that the Ouidad Hair Recovery one week followed by It's a 10 was too much protein-ish products for my hair. So I'll alternate using the two when I need a protein treatment. 

I tried finger combing my hair again as the first step of detangling and it's definitely a keeper. My hair is super coily, so doing the WnGs brings on the SSKs badly. But this is really helping to prevent that. It also just seems kinder to the hair.

Lastly, I bought a trial size of PM Tea Tree Invigorating Shampoo yesterday to replace my staple, Nioxin 5 cleanser. The lady at Ulta told me that the Nioxin product I've been using is for people experiencing hair loss, which is not my situation. So I'm in the market for a new scalp cleansing shampoo. Basesd on the online reviews, the Tea Tree Shampoo sounds like it will do the job as I have a really sensitive scalp. Does anyone have one they recommend?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 25, 2015)

remoisturized with QB ohhb, brbc and ahtb


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 26, 2015)

Cowashed with vo5 kiwi lime condish and twisted with SM curl enhancing smoothie, focusing on the ends. Will scrunch in some grapeseed oil at takedown.

My ends feel pretty good, detangling last night didn't take forever. Esp since I wore my hair out for like a wk and slept once with it out on a cotton pillowcase  Will trim ssks and any splits on Tues.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2015)

I slept in 3 bantu knots. I moisturized and put in the knots so that I can have some texture today. I'm just going to wear a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

Washed and did LOC with NG leave-in, Natural Oasis shine balm and MHC Type 4 hair cream. Flat twisted my hair and put a little extra Type 4 hair cream on my ends. My ends are tucked away. Will be wearing this style until I rollerset in a few weeks for a special occassion. Then flat twist it is for the rest of February. 

Still cutting splits as I find them. But I'm definitely retaining. My ends look OK, but I think they should look much better after my trim at the end of March. This will be the longest I haven't dusted/trimmed my hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been M.I.A for the last couple weeks, but I will say that I've been massaging my scalp daily, oiling my scalp every other day, oiling my hair shafts/and grease my ends every other day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

I couldn't take it anymore. Dusted my ends for root work. I did it in 4 braids which is not a real trim but it helped tremendously.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 27, 2015)

I did a Deeeep S&D yesterday, my ends felt dry but I think a lot of that was to do with my last wash session. I bought Aunt Jackies Super Duper Softening Con so I'm excited to do a CoWash and try that out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 27, 2015)

Last night, I sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait on damp hair, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 27, 2015)

Last night I cowashed, DCed and sealed my hair with coconut oil and my shea butter mix.


----------



## cynd (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been sealing my ends with various oils twice a day and it seems to be working.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

My ends feel so soft. Ms. Jackie used something new on my hair Tuesday. She said it was a deep conditioner...It was in a small, glass bottle with a dropper. She massaged the treatment into my hair and scalp before doing my rollerset.  The label was in Spanish and the only word I saw clearly was "tratamiento"


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 30, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My ends feel so soft. Ms. Jackie used something new on my hair Tuesday. She said it was a deep conditioner...It was in a small, glass bottle with a dropper. She massaged the treatment into my hair and scalp before doing my rollerset.  The label was in Spanish and the only word I saw clearly was "tratamiento"



Was the bottle green?


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 30, 2015)

Spent most of yesterday doing more S&D, hope to have got rid of at least 90% of my splits (a lot of them were 2-3" from the end of the strand, I had to be brutal smh). NO MORE TWISTS, they cause extra stress and damage to my strands.

Pre-poo'd with QH Placenta oil, focusing on the ends. I really like this, its cheap and non-greasy - I mixed it with a little EVOO for added protection. 

Co-washed 2x with Palmers Olive oil cowash. This is more cleansing than neutrLab Cocoa Curl Cleansing Con yet still left my hair feeling moisturized.  A big plus is it costs less for a bigger bottle. 

Rinsed,  then applied more QH placenta oil and layered sunflower oil straight on top. Another rinse, then applied Aunt Jackies Super Duper Softening Con. I REALLY like this conditioner! It is dirt cheap, has a nice thick consistency, went on with lots of slip, spread well and softened my hair instantly. Not sure about the blue colour though lol. Put on a hot towel and plastic bag, and DC'd for 30 mins.

My hair was so soft after rinsing, a real contrast to my last wash session which left my hair very stiff and clumpy (I believe I used too much protein).

I think this will become my regular routine - cheap products,  easily available and excellent results. I will use ORS Con to pre-poo every other wash for maintenance, but still need to finish up the Vatika Egg Protein and ApHogee 2 min so will use these whenever I feel like I need a stronger protein until they are gone.

Sealed my ends today with shea butter mixed with Mizani Butter Rich mixed when styling. I love MBR but it's pricey; by mixing with shea it will last longer and give extra protection to my ends. If I don't get any more splits during February I'll be making progress. I'm at a point in my journey where I'm ready to stick with what works, till I gain back some thickness and cure my constant split-ends. I noticed that they look really thin and worn out, I dunno maybe henna or cassia will help add strength. Something to consider for the future.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2015)

My ends started sticking together after I flatironed which means I probably used too much product. Its causing breakage when its down too long so my wash day has moved up because I need to keep my strands.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 30, 2015)

Tues I blowdried my hair after DCing with the SM JBCO treatment masque and Crece Pelo DC. I trimmed the ssks and splits I found. I had a ton of ssks from a hurried wash n go I did 2 months ago. Before that I didn't have any. 

Beyond that I only found a few very small split ends, so what I'm doing must be working! Applying grapeseed oil to my hair and ends everyday til I can catch my aunt to cornrow it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Was the bottle green?




It was a brown bottle. Like the bottles that argan oil comes in


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 30, 2015)

Moisturized with Darcy's Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream, Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 31, 2015)

Last week, I didn't need to M&S my hair (or apply an extra layer to my ends) multiple times during the week. Qhemet Biologics burdock root cream, amla & olive cream and aethiopika butter have worked wonderfully moisturizing my hair.


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 1, 2015)

I tried the PM Tea Tree shampoo and I don't think my skin liked it. My scalp wasn't as squeaky clean either. So I looked up Nioxin and it says that you can use it without having hair loss, so I'll probably go back to that.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm going to moisturize my ends today, but I have to be light with it. My blowout is almost a week old and it's getting oily/weighed down. Maybe I should dry poo


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2015)

I plan on going back to roller setting and flat ironing the roots. I hope it comes out fine! My hair thrives when I do them. My ends looked pretty good when I flat ironed my hair yesterday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Last week, I didn't need to M&S my hair (or apply an extra layer to my ends) multiple times during the week. Qhemet Biologics burdock root cream, amla & olive cream and aethiopika butter have worked wonderfully moisturizing my hair.


  I love that butter! All three of those products work really well for me. I can't use them all together though.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 1, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I love that butter! All three of those products work really well for me. I can't use them all together though.



I'm so impressed with those 3 products that I'm considering giving away other products (except APB) and relying on the QB products to moisturize and seal. The only problem is my Moma, my daughter and best friend like to talk slick so they ain't getting nothing! Lol.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 2, 2015)

Just sealed with TW nutri shine butter. I love the shine and smell. I was supposed to flat iron and trim but got lazy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 2, 2015)

I got a fresh set of cornrolls for my wigs, so I had to blow dry prior. 

When my mom was about to braid it, she was like "Good god girl, Is your  hair  getting thicker? I don't miss this....at all". I literally spit out my drink I laughed so hard . She would always have to pray before doing my hair when I was younger. I don't miss it either....Pine Tar Grease and hot combs *trembles*.

Anywho, other then my mama making me feel like a million bucks, my ends are good. I'm still going to dust them again prior to my next cornroll set though (3 weeks from now).


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2015)

I think I will wear cellie braids instead of cornrows, so I can wash my hair more frequently when I want to wear my wigs.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

^^^I prefer celies too, because I can do them myself. I wash in my braids and it makes detangling easier.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^I prefer celies too, because I can do them myself. I wash in my braids and it makes detangling easier.


  how many do you make? Do you pin yours down?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

My ends look scraggly but they feel good  Put my back into flat twists toward my crown. The front are in two strand twists that I sealed with MHC Type 4 hair cream. I put them on perm rods for two days. Today my hair is nice and soft. 

Still cutting out splits when I find them. I'm not sure if they are new splits or splits I just couldn't get to before  My gray hair definitely splits faster and more often than the rest of my hair.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 2, 2015)

faithVA did you have a problem with splits in the past or is this a new issue? Also (OT), have you ever tried Cassia?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2015)

[USER=62383 said:
			
		

> claud-uk[/USER];21075707]faithVA did you have a problem with splits in the past or is this a new issue? Also (OT), have you ever tried Cassia?



I've always had problems with splits. However, a visit to a stylist in 2013 took it to a whole new level. I ended up with splits all the way up the shaft, all over my head. To prevent another big chop I have just been doing search and destroys for a whole year  I've finally gotten near the end of it.

No I've not tried Cassia. Since I'm lo porosity I tend to not do too many things that lay on the surface of my hair because it just seems to make it drier. I tried henna for a while but  I've been reluctant to do anything similar since then.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Applied Jakeala Amla Shea parfait on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2015)

I moisturized with silk touch cream and sealed with argan oil. I wore my hair pulled up all day. Now my edges are tied down with Hello Hydration and castor oil. I might work out later and I want my edges to stay flat.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 2, 2015)

LCOB my cornrolls. All the products I used were relatively light, but they got the job done .


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 3, 2015)

Any day now my heated conditioning cap should be arriving and I can finally DC  Now to figure out how to do it in this kanekelon twists


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 3, 2015)

Ladies, I have a question/need advice:

Last wash session was moisture-based: verrry light protein/EVOO pre-poo, cowash, oil rinse then moisturizing DC. Hair was soft and fluffy, felt great after. 

The wash session before that one was probably 50% moisture 50% protein: pre-poo, cleansing conditioner, ACV, oil rinse, DC. My hair was stiff and very clumpy after, I believe I used too much protein and/or the ACV wasn't diluted enough. 

Tonight hair was extremely soft and very very quick to accept moisture when LOC, but I noticed lots of very short broken ends when handling. Do I need more protein or more moisture in my next wash session? 

Thanks in advance for your input, also posting on the Random Thoughts thread as I will be washing tomorrow so need help asap!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 3, 2015)

My hair was soft after I rinsed out my dc(SD avocado). But the QB hohb,moringa tree, brbc and ahtb made it feel a little weird, hopefully it'll be soft in the morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2015)

I dry shampood my hair with Suave Keratin infusions and it made my ends frizzy on one side. I have more body and less oil, but the smell is overwhelming.  I give it 3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 3, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani butter to the bottom half of my length.



claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I have a question/need advice:
> 
> Last wash session was moisture-based: verrry light protein/EVOO pre-poo, cowash, oil rinse then moisturizing DC. Hair was soft and fluffy, felt great after.
> 
> ...



How does your hair feel otherwise? I would do a moisturizing deep conditioner and monitor my hair for the week.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks NappyNelle - after the last moisture wash session 5 days ago it has been feeling crunchy in the mornings aftef doing LOC the night before, so two nights ago I decided to switch things up and do OLC. Last night did LOC as usual and the length of the hair was really soft before applying any product, and using half the usual amount of LI left my hair saturated... yet lots of shirt broken ends.

I'm really confused erplexed


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I have a question/need advice:  Last wash session was moisture-based: verrry light protein/EVOO pre-poo, cowash, oil rinse then moisturizing DC. Hair was soft and fluffy, felt great after.  The wash session before that one was probably 50% moisture 50% protein: pre-poo, cleansing conditioner, ACV, oil rinse, DC. My hair was stiff and very clumpy after, I believe I used too much protein and/or the ACV wasn't diluted enough.  Tonight hair was extremely soft and very very quick to accept moisture when LOC, but I noticed lots of very short broken ends when handling. Do I need more protein or more moisture in my next wash session?  Thanks in advance for your input, also posting on the Random Thoughts thread as I will be washing tomorrow so need help asap!


  yeah no protein next wash. You need more moisture.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2015)

My ends look like crap in the sun. I'm doing my next search and destroy outside 

I just moisturized and sealed. Now my hair is in a bun so I can clean this house.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's a pic from yesterday. I trimmed maybe 1/2 inch before the pic. The mirror streaks are from conditioner. I'm hoping to grow out the V shape this year.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm over here  FoxxyLocs. What issue are you having with your ends?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 4, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> I'm over here  @FoxxyLocs. What issue are you having with your ends?



When I started this challenge maybe a year or two ago, I was having trouble with single strand knots and had to keep trimming back to waist length.

I started wearing my hair straight more often and got over the hump. I reached HL last year and now I'm just working on growing out my V shape to full U.

So really the only issue is that I don't like the shape of my hemline.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 4, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> Thanks @NappyNelle - after the last moisture wash session 5 days ago it has been feeling crunchy in the mornings aftef doing LOC the night before, so two nights ago I decided to switch things up and do OLC. Last night did LOC as usual and the length of the hair was really soft before applying any product, and using half the usual amount of LI left my hair saturated... yet lots of shirt broken ends.
> 
> I'm really confused erplexed



claud-uk What products are you using? The weather has made my hair extra extra dry, even with daily moisturizing and sealing. I've been DCing once a week to help combat it.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 5, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> claud-uk What products are you using? The weather has made my hair extra extra dry, even with daily moisturizing and sealing. I've been DCing once a week to help combat it.



Thanks NappyNelle. I've been using African Pride leave in, a mix of almond/EVOO/Castor and WGO, and then Elasta QP Mango Butter to LOC. Put hair in two braids, and a dab of Mizani Butter Rich to the very ends of each braid.

I do this at night before covering with my satin scarf and going to sleep. Hair has been very crunchy on taking the scarf off and undoing the braids in the morning - very defined from the braids but so crunchy, something that hasn't happened in the 3 years I've been on my HHJ.

I LOC/M&S every night, DC once a week too, and have stopped using shampoo since July 2014.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 5, 2015)

I found out this morning that my conditioning cap was never going to arrive D: I am so upset, the store didnt have the item in stock and cancelled my order! They are still showing it as an available item too  Im sooooo disappointed! i ordered it again, from a different store w 2 day shipping... I wanna DC >_<


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a ***** ain't it Ebonybunny? One of the downsides of ordering online. Update us when your new cap comes in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm going to moisturize from root to tip tonight. Usually I only moisturize my ends, but thr rest of my hair needs love too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2015)

I got my rollers today. I would love to try them out tonight... My hair has been in a bun all week. I have just been oiling my hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2015)

Shea mix on ends again tonight. I've been using lots of oil daily.


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 9, 2015)

I had a great wash day. I used It's a 10 Deep conditioner, and using it less frequently has definitely worked better. Before my hair would feel kind of hard when I used It's a 10 (I would use it every other week) but today my hair came out so soft and moisturized. I loved it. Detangling was such a dream.

And I think I'm going to have to rethink the PM Tea Tree Conditioner. I tried my beloved Nioxin 5, I'm down to the very end of the bottle, and it surprisingly didn't feel any different than the Paul Mitchell, so I think I will save my money. Also, and more importantly, I had the least shedding I've had in years this week after using the PM shampoo. It was like less than a quarter. WOW!

Lastly, the finger detangling prior to regular detangling is a win, win, win. Before I shampoo I've been using the Aussie 3 minute conditioner on my sopping wet ends in the shower and finger detangle. I think it is really helping me cut down on the ssks. Hallelujah!


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 9, 2015)

Great post Dee Raven, thanks! 

I'm not sure if my shedding has increased dramatically the last few months or if it's bc the hairs are longer;  last night I was LOC and I just passed my hand over one side of my hair and a TON of hair... but when I counted there were only 3 hairs.Either way I'm not comfortable with the size of the shed hair balls, was thinking of starting to use shampoo again but ONLY on my scalp, maybe the the follicles are clogged from months of no poo and it's making me shed lots.

The PM TT Poo sounds wonderful, I might incorporate this 1x  monthly scalp only if I can find it.


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been reading everyone's posts but my hair has pretty much stayed the same so I'm just chugging along...


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 9, 2015)

My conditioning cap came on saturday  Im so happy, Im going to mix my darcy's pumpkin dc + avocado oil + olive oil + honey and give my hair a well deserved (3 weeks since install) dc . My hair isnt crazy dry atm, I've been diligent with my african pride spray, and a cowash (only one ), but it needs more serious moisture. Its so cold out here in CT!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

My moisture retention is getting better. Wore a twist out all weekend and no drastic SSKs when I washed yesterday. That's a major improvement.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 9, 2015)

^^^ faithVA what do you think the increased moisture retention is due to? Are you using new products or changed your regi recently? PLEASE SHARE lol!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> ^^^ faithVA what do you think the increased moisture retention is due to? Are you using new products or changed your regi recently? PLEASE SHARE lol!



I changed my regi. I've been doing the MHM method and just started doing my hair every 3 days. I'm finally starting to see it payoff. I was able to wear two strand twist last week without them drying out.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I changed my regi. I've been doing the MHM method and just started doing my hair every 3 days. I'm finally starting to see it payoff. I was able to wear two strand twist last week without them drying out.


 
I want to try the MHM , should I wait until I take my senegalese twists out? I never feel like product is affecting my hair as much as it should/could be in them.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

Ebonybunny said:


> I want to try the MHM , should I wait until I take my senegalese twists out? I never feel like product is affecting my hair as much as it should/could be in them.



Yes definitely wait until you are out of your twists and then give yourself a good wash, DC and protein treatment (if you use protein), before starting.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm joining. I need this challenge. My hair has never been this bad. Off to read and then I'll update.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA  I think I'm late to the party but what is MHM?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];21104809]faithVA  I think I'm late to the party but what is MHM?



It's the Maximum Hydration Method defined by AketaFitGirl/PinkeCube. Its a modified version of the curly girl method.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 9, 2015)

Cowashed and sealed the last 4 inches with SM shea butter masque. Will baggy ends under my wig until I cowash again.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA  Thanks for the advice


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, faithVA!


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 10, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> Great post Dee Raven, thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure if my shedding has increased dramatically the last few months or if it's bc the hairs are longer;  last night I was LOC and I just passed my hand over one side of my hair and a TON of hair... but when I counted there were only 3 hairs.Either way I'm not comfortable with the size of the shed hair balls, was thinking of starting to use shampoo again but ONLY on my scalp, maybe the the follicles are clogged from months of no poo and it's making me shed lots.
> 
> The PM TT Poo sounds wonderful, I might incorporate this 1x  monthly scalp only if I can find it.



claud-uk, yes, I definitely think it's worth a try. And the great thing is, I don't know where you're located but there are trial sizes. I paid 6 bucks, and I'll probably get 10 washes out of it.


----------



## toaster (Feb 12, 2015)

I couldn't find my Pantene dc for a few weeks so I was trying all different kinds of drugstore dcs. Nope. Never again. All silicones are not the same. I found 1 tub of Pantene at Walmart and 2 at target. I may stock up on Amazon. My hair was so easy to detangle (and very minimal breakage) but with those other conditioners my comb was having a rough time. I was so bummed I stopped posting for a bit. 

It's sad how hair products have such control over my life. Tonight when I twisted I slathered my ends in shea butter to apologize.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

My ends are getting better. I'm finding fewer and fewer splits. And in my crown, there is only a small section that seems to still need some extra loving tender care. Looks like I may have luscious healthy ends by the summer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 12, 2015)

Ends are finally tucked away for a while but that dusting did wonders for me.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 12, 2015)

Quick update: washed yesterday.  

Started with coconut oil all over, then ORS Replenenishing Con pre-poo on top for 45 mins,  focusing mainly on the ends.

Cleansed with Palmers Olive oil cowash, 2x.

Sunflower oil rinse (in future going to do 1:1 sunflower and EVOO)

Aunt Jackies Super Sassy Conditioner.

African Pride LI, sealed with a little almond oil.

Dee Raven - thanks sis!  gee that PM TT ain't cheap however it gets GREAT reviews. I found a 2.5oz bottle online for £4.25 / $6.55 (I'm in the UK) but thats even more than I currently pay for my 16oz cleanser! 

I think I'll take a pass until my situation allows and maybe just add some TT EO to what I already use   It's definitely on my wishlist though, it's my 40th in a few months so I will splash out then!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 13, 2015)

Just moisturized with Darcy's moisturizing hair whip. I wore my hair up all last week to protect my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

I am going to take a break from heat for a few weeks. I got a new wig. Now I can baby my ends and go hard in the gym without looking homeless


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 13, 2015)

Slathered ends in Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 13, 2015)

After I relax on Monday, I'm going to do a light trim on the back of my hair. It's so incredibly uneven.  I haven't trimmed it since may or June of last year.   Unfortunately, I have had a set back a few months ago, so I don't believe that I will have a lot of new growth to show.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2015)

Decided to give myself a protein treatment. Hopefully it strengthens my ends and gets me through March. I may dust a bit in March.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 18, 2015)

Checking in~ My ends are doing wonderful. My ends are becoming even and thick. I've managed to also stretch past my usual stretch which is at 12 weeks. I'm currently at almost 13 weeks post and have a ton of newgrowth but I think with the help of moisturizing my hair and ends with grape seed oil and aussie 3 minute moist <~~~~~ along with other things, my hair is doing wonderful.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm trying out 2 strands again after giving them a break for a while. Tonight I'm going to try to moisturize them and get them to hold out through Friday and where a twist out Friday. If it works out, I may alternate 2 strand and flat twist. :crossfingers:


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 18, 2015)

I did something this weekend that I haven't done in ages. I didn't deep condition. Oh my. I went to LA this past weekend and I needed to quickly wash n go, and leave, so I didn't have time to do my usual routine. But it got me to thinking, maybe I can cut back on how often I deep condition. I'm going to start trying every other week instead of every week. I was literally able to shower, wash my hair and style in an hour. That's so short. I love it. I also figured out a way to washngo more quickly which is great. I will of course be paying extra close attention to my hair with this change. But ideally I would like to get to know my hair well enough to be able to recognize when it needs deep conditioning, protein, moisture, without having to do it all the time. This is a very spoiled head of hair I've got, and I don't think it needs as much time and attention as I've been giving to it.


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 18, 2015)

tsmith said:


> Checking in~ My ends are doing wonderful. My ends are becoming even and thick. I've managed to also stretch past my usual stretch which is at 12 weeks. I'm currently at almost 13 weeks post and have a ton of newgrowth but I think with the help of moisturizing my hair and ends with grape seed oil and *aussie 3 minute moist* <~~~~~ along with other things, my hair is doing wonderful.



I want to second the shout out to Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. I've been detangling my ends with it in the shower to prevent ssks for the last few weeks and it is awesome. Whatever is in it gives slip and causes expansion between the strands so that you can fingercomb or comb through them without them getting tangled with each other. This weekend as I was rushing to do my hair, I finger detangled my whole head with it in maybe 5 minutes and I have TBL tightly coily hair. Just make sure your hair is sopping wet when you apply. And it takes very little product (I used one squeeze per side) and the product is only 4 dollars.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

I trimmed about 1/2 inch from each braid after I moisturized with Hello Hydration. After the trim I sealed my ends with argan oil.

Anyone else trim in twists or braids? I usually trim straight hair so I'm a bit nervous... I hope my ends are even.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 19, 2015)

I applied APB leave in and sealed with avocado oil, paying special attention to my ends.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 20, 2015)

I've failed miserably at this challenge  but I'm rejoining. I had to cut off some damaged ends this week so this will give me a fresh start. I have about 10 months left until the end of my transition so I can't afford anymore damage.


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Prettymetty I have trimmed with my hair in twists before! I don't usually wear my hair straight so I wasn't that concerned with the evenness of my hair. And I will say that when I got my hair straightened it was pretty even, but that may have been pure luck.


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 20, 2015)

I finally cut my ends (instead of just saying that I will).  My hair feels so much better.  In some places I cut half an inch.  In others an inch and a half.  I had no many knots in my hair it was ridiculous.  

I have been using a combination of Burdock Root Butter Cream and OHHB to moisturize and protect my ends.  Initially I was going to replace the OHHB with EVOO, but I think my hair likes the balm better than straight oil.  My hair stays softer longer.  After a while, it feels a bit hard with straight up oil.  IDK why...


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 21, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I've failed miserably at this challenge  but I'm rejoining. I had to cut off some damaged ends this week so this will give me a fresh start. I have about 10 months left until the end of my transition so I can't afford anymore damage.



PlainJane,

I don't think that trimming your hair means you have failed. Sometimes you really need a trim. 

I cut my hair for the fist time in 9 months last weekend. Due to previous damage, it was extremely uneven. I had "tails" because my hair was long on the sides and shorter in the middle. I cut off three inches off the sides to make it more even.  Since I've done this I've noticed that my hair doesn't catch in the ponytail holder that I use for bunning because  I no longer have the thin scraggly ends. 

I hate cutting my hair, but I know that I made the right decision, and I'm looking forward to it growing out thicker.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Quick update: Did a S&D yesterday and the day before, mainly took off 0.5" but some strands were 2-3" long where they had split so far from the end of the shaft. 

Still don't have new scissors yet, waiting till I get paid next week,  still don't have my protein/moisture balance down, still don't have true staples... exactly 3 years into my hhj I feel like I'm "playing" at this hair thing but at least I am (still) committed, that's about the only thing in my favour. And I'm gaining length slow but steady. But I'm still despondent,  I feel I ought to "know" my hair so much better than I do after being on this journey so long.  SPEAK LOUDER SHIRLEY, mummy's trying but she can't hear you!

ETA I bought some EV Avocado oil, my hair loves this, I will start using it to seal as my regular oils have been making my hair feel crunchy recently.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 21, 2015)

I've worn my hair pinned up for the past week. I haven't moisturized since my last wash and my hair still feels very soft. I've been thinking about flat ironing my hair to see the length. But I'm scurred!


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Me again lol! 

I just washed w/ Palmers Olive Oil cowash, I washed 2x then applied a little more to each section and let it sit while I moved onto the next section.  My hair was full of bits when I finger-detangled and applied coconut oil prepoo this morning so I felt it needed extra cleansing. 

Rinsed and applied 3:1 Vatika Egg Mask with mayonnaise, focusing on my ends and nape which has a looser texture.  The mixture was a little runny but it didn't drip when applied to the hair, it seemed to foam a little bit. Left for 20 mins under plastic bag, my hair felt great when I rinsed,  smooth and a little heavy and absolutely no breakage. This combo is a keeper! 

Rinsed and applied a mix of Aunt Jackies Super Duper Softening Con, dollar store Argan Oil rinse out con, some Shea-based mask I picked up in France, 2tsp EVOO and 2tsp Avocado oil.  Had to mix it up bc I didn't have enough of the Aunt Jackies to use alone. Plan on leaving the con for 1 hour before rinsing.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 21, 2015)

My ends are in good shape but I appear to have no noticeable growth... Why lawd why


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 22, 2015)

I did some small twists today. I'm going to try to leave my hair alone for the next week except to moisturize and seal the ends.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2015)

I moisturized and sealed my hair, today, and added an extra layer to my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

Rollersets always show me the true state of my ends. My ends are OK but in March I will definitely need to dust the ends. Hopefully, I can get by with 1/4" dusting


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> Quick update: Did a S&D yesterday and the day before, mainly took off 0.5" but some strands were 2-3" long where they had split so far from the end of the shaft.
> 
> Still don't have new scissors yet, waiting till I get paid next week,  still don't have my protein/moisture balance down, still don't have true staples... exactly 3 years into my hhj I feel like I'm "playing" at this hair thing but at least I am (still) committed, that's about the only thing in my favour. And I'm gaining length slow but steady. But I'm still despondent,  I feel I ought to "know" my hair so much better than I do after being on this journey so long.  SPEAK LOUDER SHIRLEY, mummy's trying but she can't hear you!
> 
> ETA I bought some EV Avocado oil, my hair loves this, I will start using it to seal as my regular oils have been making my hair feel crunchy recently.



 Just hang in there. I have been round and round in circles and my journey is just starting to get better. I know I've been struggling over 5 years. 

I think this year will be better for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

It's wash day  I am almost out of shampoo (Con Argan oil). I may have to grab a bottle soon since I am washing more frequently.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I prepood with coconut oil, washed with Con Argan oil and now Im deep conditioning with Kerastase Oleo Relax and Alter Ego. My ends are going to love this


----------



## meka72 (Feb 25, 2015)

I M&S'ed my ends with Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in, S-curl, tea blend, ceramide oil blend & Ynobe shea cream. I need to get back to pampering my ends.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, I'm under the dryer right now. Doing a longer deep conditioner today. I'm running out of my ecostyler gel, so I bought some Camille Rose Curl Maker. I'm excited to see how it's going to work on my hair. We'll see.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 1, 2015)

I just moisturized my hair and sealed with castor oil. I did about eleven twists. I used castor oil to seal last week and it kept my hair feeling soft all week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2015)

My hair vitamins finally came in. I have a 90 day supply of hair vitamins, 5 months supply of biotin and 6 months of garlic. I wasn't expecting such a bug order, but the biotin came with a bonus bottle and the garlic came with 2 extra bottles.

My only complaint is that the package was just sitting on my doorstep for anyone to grab. Luckily my neighbors are honest


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been doing perm rods in the front. I can clearly tell that I need a dusting, so I'm going to dust during the Spring Equinox (March 17 - 19). My hair has made so much progress since last year. I really think now I can just dust/trim every 3 months and do necessary search and destroys as needed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

I sprayed my hair with Kerastase Volumactive spray (protein) and then I moisturized with NeutrogenaSilk Touch cream and sealed with argan oil. My hair should be ok for a few days.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 6, 2015)

Curl Maker didn't work. At least not with PM The Conditioner underneath. I'm going to try it by itself and then in a twist out and see if it works better that way.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Mar 6, 2015)

My senegalese twists have been in since 1/18/15, im thinking of taking them out this weekend as I've only dc'd once o.o , I might go back to my half wig, since I take it off every night and am more conscious of my hair's needs when it is out. I have been using my african pride spray pretty diligently so I hope its not too dry. The twists that I have taken out and redone look REALLY thin on the ends.. Im kinda worried I messed up D:


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 7, 2015)

Used a comb to detangle my hair for the first time in months. Been basically slapping on condish and wearing a bun   It took me about 2 hours to thoroughly detangle and remove shed hair but I was patient and accepted it as my penance. 

Still no splits and my ssks weren't too bad. I can still hold off on trimming, till May at least. Had some breakage so I'll do more protein DCs. I forgot how much my hair loves protein even though I'm lo po.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 8, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> I just moisturized my hair and sealed with castor oil. I did about eleven twists. I used castor oil to seal last week and it kept my hair feeling soft all week.



LivingInPeace,

I just bought some castor after reading that it helps hair to grow. I was not prepared for how thick and sticky it is. I don't think that I can use it alone. I did mix some in with my APB hurry up and grow oil and use it under my deep conditioner today.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 8, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> LivingInPeace,
> 
> I just bought some castor after reading that it helps hair to grow. I was not prepared for how thick and sticky it is. I don't think that I can use it alone. I did mix some in with my APB hurry up and grow oil and use it under my deep conditioner today.



Yeah, a little goes a long way! I love it though because no other oil seals in moisture like it does in my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ends are doing fine. Been dealing with grapeseed  oil.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 8, 2015)

My hair felt really dry during the wash today. Another negative for the Curl maker. Right now I have my hair drying in 6 flat twists using the Conditioner and Curlmaker. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm going to wash a do a curlformer set tonight so I can be ready to dust tomorrow for the Spring Equinox. The Equinox is from Tuesday through Thursday of this week for those who want to dust.

I am ready to dust so my ends can be nice and fresh.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to wash a do a curlformer set tonight so I can be ready to dust tomorrow for the Spring Equinox. The Equinox is from Tuesday through Thursday of this week for those who want to dust.
> 
> I am ready to dust so my ends can be nice and fresh.



Wait, I thought the equinox was on the 20th!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> Wait, I thought the equinox was on the 20th!



 Ok, let me go back and check. I could be wrong. I may have gotten my weeks mixed up.

ETA: You are right. The days for cutting are March 17 - 19. 
https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-care


I guess I got a little excited


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 12, 2015)

I used a serum as a leave in yesterday after my wash and then I sealed my ends with evoo.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 12, 2015)

Using heat has been helping keep breakage at bay. My ends feel and look good. I have been using It's A 10 leave in and Jamaican Mango and Lime transitioning detangling spray to moisturize and grapeseed/avocado oil to seal. My hair feels soft and smooth.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 12, 2015)

So I was reading another thread and read that California has hard water. What!? I will be going to get a filter this weekend. All these threads about hard water over the years, and I've been thinking it's other people's problems. I guess better late than never.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

I ordered a blow dryer and a new set of shears from Walgreen for my trim next week. I'm going to blow dry instead of do a curlformer set. That should be faster. Going to be interesting to see what my hair looks like semi straight. It has been years.


----------



## toaster (Mar 15, 2015)

I want to buy some strawlers. 

I have been moisturizing and sealing my ends so I think my hair is doing well. I get my growth spurt in the fall so I'm just trying to keep the hair I have on my head. 

And 7 years after getting into healthy hair practices I finally ordered a hair catcher for my drain. Life changing.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm glad this challenge says 2015/20*16* because it's gonna be a while. I think I forgot to post updates for the last two months. Probably been posting updates in other challenges. But anyhow...

I have been keeping my hair in a protective style for the past several weeks. My *wishful thinking *goal is to keep it this way for the remainder of the year. It's so much easier for me to identify the parts of my ends that need to go when my hair is in twists. I did cut around 1 to 1.5" off a couple of weeks ago, and my hair feels so much better. There is a part of me that wants to get a professional cut, but I don't really trust anyone on this island. Perhaps when I go home later on this year. 

I have been keeping my hair moisturized and oiling my ends. Right now my go-to combination is Care Free Curl Gold Activator and Kemi Oyl to seal. When I run out of Kemi Oyl I am going to replace it with Hot Six Oil. Truthfully, the cones in the Activator do a really good job of keeping my ends smooth. The oil is just for extra assurance. 

I need a heavy protein to replace my Dudley's DRC-28, preferably a creamy one. I'm tired of its consistency. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been feeling the desire to straighten my hair, so I decided to use the Ouidad Curl Recovery this week in preparation for that. And boy does that stuff work. I left it in for about 20 minutes and my curls are popping on a whole other level in my wash n go. It's almost making me not want to straighten it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

toaster said:


> I want to buy some strawlers.
> 
> I have been moisturizing and sealing my ends so I think my hair is doing well. I get my growth spurt in the fall so I'm just trying to keep the hair I have on my head.
> 
> And 7 years after getting into healthy hair practices I finally ordered a hair catcher for my drain. Life changing.



 I can't imagine being without a hair catcher especially with hair as long as yours.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2015)

I am going to wash and dc today (with heat)
 I have to keep these ends healthy and strong until I can trim them off.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm trimming tomorrow  Hopefully I can get rid of these raggedy ends. I'm excited.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 16, 2015)

Checking in, ends are still good. Applying oil mix(safflower, avocado and coconut) to ends and scalp almost daily.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

I blew my hair dry and took off about 1/2". Now I have my ends at a good starting point. Hopefully I can keep them in a good condition and not have to trim before the end of June. Hopefully the moisture from more frequent water rinses will help me to retain.


----------



## claud-uk (Mar 18, 2015)

I finally ordered some decent scissors ($30) this morning on Amazon, they'll be here tomorrow. Very excited, I think I'll spend a few days thoroughly S&D then do an all-over trim to even things up.

Also, I picked up a bottle of braggs amino acids at the weekend so will be searching the forum on how others use this, will probably get a small spritz bottle and create some kind of  protein-rich liquid to focus on my ends.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 18, 2015)

I did a rollerset last night which turned out really nice and full. I wanted to get my hair straightish so that I can trim it on Friday. But I'm torn between doing an overall trim and just doing a thorough search and destroy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> I did a rollerset last night which turned out really nice and full. I wanted to get my hair straightish so that I can trim it on Friday. But I'm torn between doing an overall trim and just doing a thorough search and destroy.



When was the last time you trimmed?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2015)

I moisturized with Ntm Silk touch cream and sealed with Loreal total repair split end serum/oil. It has ceramides and I literally had to wash my hands to get the residue off. That means my moisture should stay put for a couple days. I will moisturize and seal again on Friday.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> When was the last time you trimmed?



Sometime in the fall. It was more a dusting than a real trim.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I blew my hair dry and took off about 1/2". Now I have my ends at a good starting point. Hopefully I can keep them in a good condition and not have to trim before the end of June. Hopefully the moisture from more frequent water rinses will help me to retain.
> 
> View attachment 300961
> 
> View attachment 300963



Looks good. Be dilligent with your protein treatments. Even though water does soften the hair and not using product cuts down on the wash and tear elements, the water stream of the shower can effect the elasticity and the natural proteins in the hair. This is certain the case for women with fine strands. 

Even though I advocate water rinses to soften the hair and refresh the hair without the co wash. I think women who have fine hair do not have to do it everyday and should keep up with their protein treatments. I did the water only somewhat (meaning I still kept up with my conditioning, DCs and Protein treatments) for six months straight and my problems began when I stopped doing my protein treatments in January. So, I ended up dusting just a bit. I still believe that with the water only method, since your natural sebum is in effect, you do not have to use oils and moisturisers on the root of your hair but on my shaft and ends those are the areas I work on. But I also believe that if you are not using products that dry out your hair, your sebum will still be there just remember that yes it does need a bit of help to make sure it goes beyond the root. I am not as obsessed with the whole sebum issue as in the past, we all have it. But yes some products do dry it out along with drying out the hair too. 

Now that I am back on track with my protein regiment, I have scaled back on water rinses. And I also am careful with manipulation of my hair.  Water only should be used for a period of time and then once you have reached a saturation point scale back or be very diligent with protein treatments for women with fine hair and still you must clarify your hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 19, 2015)

A couple of week ago I dusted my ends (~1/4") - something I haven't done in a while.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 20, 2015)

CWed and then proceeded to LOCing my hair. Ends all moisturized until the next time.


----------



## missbugg21 (Mar 20, 2015)

Late-comer here... 

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning.
I am natural.

2. Current Hair Length
SL

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
I just recently had my Komaza Hair Analysis and my ends need some work!  It was recommended that I cut 2 inches off ASAP.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
Dusting, search & destroy method, split end menders, baggying my ends, protective styling.

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
Start and maintain a consistent trimming schedule.  I've learned that I am not one of those naturals that can go 12+months without trimming. 

6. Will you update us 1x a month? 
Absolutely.  Here's a starting picture...taken a few days ago along with an image of the damage (from a shed hair) that needs to be removed. erplexed


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 20, 2015)

I just trimmed my ends and they feel so much better! I moisturized with Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Cream and sealed with castor oil. I'm going to search and destroy regularly and do another trim in June.


----------



## claud-uk (Mar 21, 2015)

hi missbugg21


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2015)

missbugg21 said:


> Late-comer here...
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning.
> I am natural.
> ...


 
Welcome missbugg21. Glad to have you. Your ends will be better in no time.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 22, 2015)

I am trying a simple routine now.  Poo, conditioner, moisturizer, oil, grease, beeswax, and pressing creme are all I am reaching for now. I will not be touching the pressing oil until I grow out my breakage and get my ends in better shape. 


I washed my hair the day before yesterday with Motions.  I moisturized it with curl activator and some of my Kemi Oyl.  I twisted my hair with some water and beeswax yesterday.  I expected my hair to be flat, but my twists are actually quite full looking.  My hair is very smooth.  I will most likely do this again depending on how my hair feels at the end of the week.

I am also thinking of stretching my wash day to every two weeks so I don't have to manipulate it as much.  However, that means that I would have to oil my scalp at least three times in that two weeks to keep my scalp from getting funky.  

I am trying this routine now because of how good my mother's hair looks.  She is natural too and a strong advocate of simple routines that include grease.  With the exception of her grey and hair dye history our texture and hair is the same.  However, she has never had the breakage issues I have experienced-which she credits to simplicity and grease. Recently my sister had two people over to do wedding makeup trials.  They were both natural, but their hair wasn't in as good of shape as my mother's.  They asked her what she used but didn't want to hear it when she told them the answer.  

Sometimes I don't want to hear the answer, especially since most things coming out of my mother's mouth sound like nagging.  But I will be consistent with it and report the success or failure of it in a future post.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been neglecting my hair especially my ends. After clarifying, protein treating and deep conditioning my hair, my mother clipped my ends. Although I thought they were in bad shape, she didn't think so. I may trim in about 6 months and will stretch my hair (probably blow dry) before doing so. 

I moisturized and sealed my ends and they feel and look better.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 22, 2015)

I took down my cornrolls, washed/dc'ed and blowdried my hair. My ends look really good. 

I will dust them in about 3-4 weeks (I'm dusting my ends every other re-braid session). 

Here is my result:



(Please disregard my brows. I tried something new and it did NOT work )


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 22, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I took down my cornrolls, washed/dc'ed and blowdried my hair. My ends look really good.  I will dust them in about 3-4 weeks (I'm dusting my ends every other re-braid session).  Here is my result:  (Please disregard my brows. I tried something new and it did NOT work )



Looking good EnExitStageLeft  I dusted my hair today and have been trimming every few weeks. I've cut about 3 inches off so far this year and have more to go. I'm about 6 months post relaxer now, still debating what to do next.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 22, 2015)

Flyygirll2 Got that V on fleek lol

Your ends look good to me. Question do you trim for your V or does it naturally grow that way?

My best friend Loves the V shape but can't get it right to save her life. Last time she tried it she ended up with a lopped sided U.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm in the middle of the straightening process. DCing right now. Something's to note for myself, is that I used the Devacurl No poo shampoo and I really loved the results. I had stopped using it but I can tell that it is more moisturizing than the Aveda moisturing shampoo I was using. So I think I will be adding the product to my staples.

Also, that Curl Recovery, I am still loving it. I'm going to use it again after I wash out my straight hair, but I just can't believe how much my curls are popping and springing. And I could really see the increased elasticity in my hair during finger detangling today. Wow.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 22, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Flyygirll2 Got that V on fleek lol  Your ends look good to me. Question do you trim for your V or does it naturally grow that way?  My best friend Loves the V shape but can't get it right to save her life. Last time she tried it she ended up with a lopped sided U.



EnExitStageLeft Lol thanks. My hair naturally grows into the V shape. One side grows longer than the other smh. I actually don't like the V shape on me, I prefer the U shape. I've been dealing with splits so that's why I've been cutting off so much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I took down my cornrolls, washed/dc'ed and blowdried my hair. My ends look really good.
> 
> I will dust them in about 3-4 weeks (I'm dusting my ends every other re-braid session).
> 
> ...



Your hair looks wonderful.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 23, 2015)

I cowashed, did a light protein treatment and now I'm under the dryer with my Alter Ego Garlic Mask. I'm tempted to cut my ends again because I saw some split ends that I missed. I'm determined to get these ends together this year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2015)

I just washed and conditioned my hair. Now I'm airdrying and I will rebraid later tonight. My ends seem to be improving from the weekly protein dc.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been wearing my hair out for months and my ends are holding up pretty well.  I've been very generous with shea butter mixes, oils, and remembering to smooth my ends on a perm rod at night.


----------



## claud-uk (Mar 27, 2015)

I have completed the S&D with my new scissors, yay! Since then I have been paying lots of attention to my ends, moisturizing and heavy sealing.

I did a full day wash session two days ago; coconut oil pre-poo overnight then applied IC Fantasia Keratin Mask on dry hair, washed with L'Oreal Sulfate Free then Palmers Olive Oil Co-wash, oil rinse with WGO, DC with Aunt Jackies Super Duper Con.

I will be cowashing tonight probably with ORS DC after a quick coconut oil pre-poo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2015)

I just moisturized and sealed my ends. I won't bother my hair again until washday (Monday).


----------



## cynd (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been slacking and really need to give my hair, and especially my ends, some attention this weekend.


----------



## Adiatasha (Mar 27, 2015)

I have so many split ends and SSK's 

Wth

I've been moisturizing with KCNT and dealing with shea butter... What's the issue?


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 28, 2015)

CWed and then proceeded to LOCing my hair last night. Ends all moisturized until the next time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

I have decided to micro trim and maintain my current length until my layers grow down. Even if I stay at my current length all year my ends will be stronger and thicker.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 9, 2015)

Still following my simple routine. I have noticed quite a few SSKs still present in my hair even after my previous trim.  However, I will continue to keep my hair twisted up with my beeswax.  I am going to do my next hair trim at the end of June/beginning of July.


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi @faithVA , I'm late, but I'd like to join this challenge. Here are my stats:
*
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *
_Natural_

*2. Current Hair Length *
_APL_* 

3. Why are you joining this challenge?*
_My ends were awful and I had lots of breakage. I just got a serious trim last week that took me from MBL to APL. I'm on a mission to grow it back, but grow it healthy. I was stuck at MBL for 2 years, all because I didn't want to get a good trim...so I stopped getting good retention. _

*4. What have you tried to improve your ends?*
_Keeping my hair up in a bun. Staying away from heat, DC weekly, co-wash daily or every other day. Seal my ends with jojoba oil or grape seed oil. (LOC method) _

*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? *
_Regular dustings to keep my ends healthy. And stay up on my DC's as mentioned above._ 

*6. Will you update us 1x a month? *
_Yes, I will!_


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2015)

My ends are good. Just straightened my hair Monday and dusted.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a little disappointed that so soon after my trim/dusting that I have new ssks. I did a protein treatment last week. And I have been keeping to my 3 day wash/rinse cycle. My hair is staying more moisturized than ever so I was hoping that I could avoid them. At least though, they aren't all over my head. They are primarily in the back which I can't seem to keep from knotting up. I will just keep doing search and destroy. I'm really hoping to not need another dusting until the end of June.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 9, 2015)

I just cowashed with Alter Ego and Oleo Relax. I will moisturize and seal once my hair dries a bit.


----------



## toaster (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm still here! I've cut my washing down to once a week (on Sunday's) so I only moisturize on Tuesday and Thursday nights. Moisturizing every night made my hair feel coated, but it takes too long to wash more than once a week now. 

I will be doing my monthly protein prepoo on Sunday.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't checked in for a minute but for the most part I'm still dusting and trimming.  I got the Komaza Hair Analysis so I will wait to see what they say about my hair.


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 9, 2015)

I washed my hair out yesterday and all my curls came popping back. I used Mo Knows Hair Curl recovery method. I bought the Ouidad Clarifyng cream shampoo and wow does that stuff work. It doesn't fee like you're stripping your hair at all. After 1 try, I think this will be a keeper for the clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Apr 10, 2015)

I haven't done a protective style in a month and my hair is soooooooooooo tangly  It hates me


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Another latecomer in the midst, I'd also like to join you here. My info:
*
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *
Natural

*2. Current Hair Length *
I have layers that I don't mind at all at the minute. My bottom layers are SL.
*
3. Why are you joining this challenge?*
I want to maintain my retention with as healthy hair as possible. My ends, for the most part, should (and appear) to be ok since I only cut of my relaxed ends last year, sometime before autumn.

*4. What have you tried to improve your ends?*
No heat, no combs (apart from rattail for parting). Wash 3-4 times a week- currently water rinse/ clay/ oil rinse/ gel, with occasional use of conditioner. Dusting/ micro trimming coil by coil. Cutting SSKs i find on the ends of my strands. If I braid or twist my hair, I don't go all the way to the ends. Other than that, I'm not really hiding my hair or ends at the mo.

*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? *
I'm already doing it. Dust as needed. Oil rinse with sunflower/ grapeseed/ wheatgerm oils. Remember to listen to my hair.

*6. Will you update us 1x a month? *
Will do.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 12, 2015)

I took my twists down and wore a twistout today. It looked raggedy. My hair felt really dry. I just moisturized and sealed with some castor oil. I think I need to moisturize daily.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't wait to seal my ends with my new Hot 6 oil. I feel like I'm slowly becoming a pj again. I can't seem to go a week without making a hair related purchase


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Another latecomer in the midst, I'd also like to join you here. My info:
> *
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *
> Natural
> ...



Got you added. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks @faithVA


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I did my normal, shampoo, DC and washngo yesterday. It was the first time I actually went out in public with my hair wet and I felt ok. I only left the conditioner on for about 20 mins no heat, so I feel like next weekend, I'm going to have to give my hair a little more tlc.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd like to join, too!  I am having a tough time of it these days with shed hair tangling on my ends.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*NATURAL*
2. Current Hair Length
*SHOULDER*
3. Why are you joining this challenge?
*SHED HAIR IS MESSING UP MY GAME, RIPPING MY ENDS OFF, FORCING ME TO GRAB THE SCISSORS...*
4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
*I DUST AND CUT SPLIT ENDS OFF WHEN I SEE THEM.  I'M TORN BETWEEN LEAVING MY HAIR ALONE (WHICH RESULTS IN ACCUMULATED SHED HAIR) OR COMBING DAILY WHICH LEADS TO TOO MUCH MANIPULATION FOR MY FRAGILE HAIR.*
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
*BECAUSE OF SCHEDULING, I CAN ONLY DO FULL ON CONDITIONING ONCE A WEEK.  I WANT TO INCREASE OIL RINSING AT LEAST ONCE BEFORE WASH DAY AND DE-TANGLE WTH HANDS AT THAT TIME.*
6. Will you update us 1x a month?
*YOU BETCHA!
*
Protective styling of any kind seems to wreck havoc with my hair so I just try to keep things simple.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 13, 2015)

May I join this please?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

IronButterfly said:


> I'd like to join, too!  I am having a tough time of it these days with shed hair tangling on my ends.
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> *NATURAL*
> ...



Welcome, glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

*Michelle* said:


> May I join this please?



Just complete the questions in Post #1 and you're in.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet, thank you!


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 13, 2015)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc - natural
2. Current Hair Length - very short haha
3. Why are you joining this challenge? support, my hair hasn't been THIS short in...well never lol
4. What have you tried to improve your ends? my ends are good, I know how to maintain them
5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends? I have them...score!
6. Will you update us 1x a month? Yep 

I cut my hair on Saturday and need to update this site and my blog with some pix. I will do that this evening.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 13, 2015)

I really should join this  challenge seeing as how I am always clipping away ssk. But I been lurking and secretly taking notes... hmmmm


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 17, 2015)

Got my hair braided into a beehive but prior to I did a dry DC overnight and after the completion I ran a LI and some oil onto my single tail braid. I left my front edges out so I can love them a little extra....I flat twisted them last night with the same LI.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 17, 2015)

I cowashed twice this week because my hair felt so dry. The first time I didn't like the result because it still felt dry after using Darcy's pumpkin deep conditioner to cowash. The second time I went back to my VO5 strawberries and cream and it felt wonderfully soft.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 18, 2015)

Last night I moisturized with Darcy's Botanicals Leave In and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't really have the luxury of taking lots time to do my hair, so this morning I decided to slap SSI Avocado condish on dry hair and cover with a plastic cap and heat cap while I taking care of my motherly duties.  Once I'm done with breakfast, I plan on doing an oil rinse with HQS Go Deep (slightly diluted).  No actually "cleaning" today.  Then I will slather my strands with HQS GM topped with a lime oil and put my hair in two braids and call it a day.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 18, 2015)

Used Alikay Natural Lemongrass LI this morning and her Essential 17 Growth Oil....


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 18, 2015)

moisturizing my cornrows with QB aohc


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2015)

When I separated my curls today my ends didn't stick. I was very surprised and pleased.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Used Alikay Natural Lemongrass LI to moisturize with this AM.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 19, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Used Alikay Natural Lemongrass LI to moisturize with this AM.



Just did this again.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 19, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Used Alikay Natural Lemongrass LI to moisturize with this AM.



I read about this when I bought the Aloe Berry Gel a while ago.they suggested it would be great used underneath. Just by mentioning it, you make me want to revisit the site. 

How does it benefit your hair?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2015)

I moisturized with avj and sealed with coconut oil. I'll wash and do a protein treatment tomorrow


----------



## Ebonybunny (Apr 21, 2015)

Some things this challenge has taught me so far :  My hair likes to be detangled after a long heated dc, I REALLY need to stop sleeping on unstretched hair (biggest hair vice), detangling impatiently might be the reason for most of my set backs since going natural, detangling intricate knots is very suspenseful O_________o


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got my hair in ceilie braids until I can have time to wash, DC, and detangling. I think I may use a stronger protein in my relaxed ends.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

Used Alikay Natural Lemongrass LI this morning and her Essential 17 Growth Oil....


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I read about this when I bought the Aloe Berry Gel a while ago.*they suggested it would be great used underneath*. Just by mentioning it, you make me want to revisit the site.
> 
> How does it benefit your hair?



@AbsyBlvd
Underneath what? The oil under the spray?

I oil my scalp with it ONLY. I don't use it to seal. I spray my beehive with the LI.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ebonybunny said:


> Some things this challenge has taught me so far :  My hair likes to be detangled after a long heated dc, *I REALLY need to stop sleeping on unstretched hair* (biggest hair vice), detangling impatiently might be the reason for most of my set backs since going natural, detangling intricate knots is very suspenseful O_________o



@Ebonybunny

My hair doesn't like this either.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I moisturized with avj and sealed with coconut oil. I'll wash and do a *protein treatment* tomorrow



@Prettymetty
What are you using?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

On their site they also recommend it- the lemongrass leave in- for use underneath their aloe berry gel. I never bought it when I ordered the gel (a while ago), but it seemed like something I might want to try.  


ZebraPrintLover said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Underneath what? The oil under the spray?
> 
> I oil my scalp with it ONLY. I don't use it to seal. I spray my beehive with the LI.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> On their site they also recommend it- the lemongrass leave in- for use underneath their aloe berry gel. I never bought it when I ordered the gel (a while ago), but it seemed like something I might want to try.



Oh I haven't really been using the LI that long only like a week or so and only on my braids so I can't really tell you much about it. My hair isn out so I can't really tell how my hair is responding to it. I will definitely report back after I removed the braids to see if the LI alone has left me really moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 21, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @Prettymetty
> What are you using?


I used Kerastase Volumactive Ampli Ciment mask for fine hair. It doesn't make my hair hard like some protein treatments.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

Where do you get that from, local or online?
I need to try something.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 21, 2015)

I did a protein treatment after washing my hair. After my moisturizing DC I put my hair in twists. I'll probably keep them in until the weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Where do you get that from, local or online?
> I need to try something.


It was given to me by another member. That product has been discontinued,  but if you go to the Kerastase website you will see several alternatives.  The products are pricy, but worth it. Resistance line is for strengthening.  Nutritive line is for moisture. Reflective is for color treated hair.


----------



## Loving (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been M&S twice daily since Sunday.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 22, 2015)

Moisturized and removed shed hairs last night using HQS GM and sealed my ends with HH Lemongrass Panini (or whateveritscalled).  Made two pigtails.  Now I look like a middle-aged orphan!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

@ZebraPrintLover I also use Aphogee 2 minute and Nexxus Emergencee. Both can be purchased online at amazon or you can find in the bss/drugstore. Nexxus Emergencee is my holy grail protein treatment


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 22, 2015)

I just put aloe gel on my ends along with some Loreal extreme repair split end serum. Then I oiled my scalp with jbco and put on a baggy. 

I'm hoping for an easy wash day tomorrow.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 25, 2015)

For the past two nights I've been doing the GHE. My hair has felt really soft and moisturized.


----------



## Pennefeather (Apr 25, 2015)

I haven't checked in for a while because of some damage.  Overall the ends are doing well. I continue to seal nightly with my shea butter mixture, and daily with SM JBC styling lotion.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 25, 2015)

I detangled with aloe juice/glycerin and rebraided my wig plaits. My hair feels really soft and fluffy now.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 25, 2015)

moisturized my old cornrows with QB hbtsg(yeah, it's old but it doesn't smell rancid so...) aohc and ahtb


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @ZebraPrintLover I also use Aphogee 2 minute and Nexxus Emergencee. Both can be purchased online at amazon or you can find in the bss/drugstore. Nexxus Emergencee is my holy grail protein treatment



I used both when I was relaxed. I have 2 min in my hair stash that I bought not to long ago, just haven't gotten around to using it yet. I hope my natural hair likes it as much as my relaxed hair did.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2015)

Today I used Aphogee Pro-Vit LI and AN Essential 17 oil on my scalp and tail braid.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

I will wash and DC today. I will moisturize with some curling cream I have and seal with some oil... Don't know what yet. My hair is natural again. I think I will go and get some Hair Dew and juices and berries this week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey @faithVA 
It seems that once I got rid of those relaxed ends, my crown area doesn't look a hot mess anymore and it seems my spot has went into hiding.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey @faithVA
> It seems that once I got rid of those relaxed ends, my crown area doesn't look a hot mess anymore and it seems my spot has went into hiding.



Very good. Glad you are making great progress.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Did a modified oil rinse today.  On dry hair, I saturated with the last of my SD SWD and slathered broccoli seed oil on top.  Hid under plastic cap and heat cap while doing morning/kid stuff.  Rinsed off with hot water, sealed with ACV and loc.  Did a weird twist/bun thingy and called it a day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't moisturized andsealed since Monday I think... Wash day is tomorrow and I plan on doing a moisturizing dc with Keracare Humecto and aloe gel


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 29, 2015)

Tonight I moisturized with the aphogee green tea stuff, hv whipped cream and sealed with afroveda vata oil.
That whipped cream moisturizer is the best. I really hope it goes on sale soon bc I am almost out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 29, 2015)

Im still doing good! M&S these braids daily. Today I used ApHogee Pro-Vit LI and Alikay Natural Essential 17 Oil


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 30, 2015)

Flat ironed my hair today and cut over 2 inches off . My ends feel nice now. I will be dusting for the next few months and only trim if needed.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2015)

I got a few new goodies today. I sealed with safflower oil for the first time today and I'm in love. It's so much lighter than evoo and argan oil. It just glides over my strands and gives me crazy shine. I think it has ceramides too.

I'm looking forward to my next wash day (Monday) so that I can use my new Cream of Nature detangling shampoo. I got the old formula in the white and blue bottle. It smells so good! I added some argan oil and I might put some safflower oil in there too. I gotta make this last, because this formula has been discontinued.


----------



## IronButterfly (May 2, 2015)

Finally found time to wash my hair.  Did an overnight henna gloss (lazy!!) and washed with a sulfate free shampoo.  Condished about 30 min with Pumpkin Seed condish.  LOC'ed and put hair in twisty bun and called it a day.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2015)

I just moisturized with Mane n Tail and sealed with safflower oil. Before that I misted my ends with aloe vera juice.


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2015)

I put my hair in curlformers, just to try them and thought I'd take advantage of the stretch. I dusted my hair and did a length check pull. My ends seem ok. My hair is now in flat twists and scarf braids.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 3, 2015)

Tonight I moisturized with a little water, QB ohhb, aohc and ahtb.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 4, 2015)

I am going on deployment soon, and I have decided to go back to a minimalist routine.  The last time I used EVCO, shikakai powder, QB BRBC, and OH J&B. This time I am probably going to get some cheapie conditioner to cowash and a moisturizer.  That's all I really have time for underway.  I might even get my hair braided so I don't have to worry about it for a few months.  Decisions, decisions...

I have been practicing with a cleansing cream I have and a leave-in to see if my hair would thrive off this method.  A few things I've noticed:

My hair (especially my ends) is very very moisturized, but not overly so
I have far less breakage than when I shampoo my hair first. Less tangles and less of my ends wrapping around forming knots
It only takes me around ten minutes max to clean*/detangle my hair

*Now about that cleaning.  I don't know it it's a matter of my technique or if this cleansing cream isn't truly cleaning my scalp but I have found certain areas of my scalp just aren't getting as clean as I would like.  I do want to spend less time on my hair because my primary goal during deployment is figuring out ways to maximize my sleep time.  However, not at the sacrifice of good hygiene.  I am going to keep on using this product and will report later.  I might need to incorporate ACV rinses or something.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

My ends are OK but not super. Maybe long term luscious ends are just not in my stars. I'm going to need another dusting in June. I can already tell. I guess that is still better than the 6 to 8 weeks from before.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 5, 2015)

I just cowashed with V05. Then I moisturized with Darcy's leave in and also used some Eden Bodyworks Curl Defining Creme. I sealed with Jamaican black castor oil. I put my hair in about 22 medium sized twists. I'll probably pin up the twists for work tomorrow.
My ends look pretty good. I haven't noticed any split ends in my shed hairs lately.


----------



## IronButterfly (May 5, 2015)

Doing an overnight oil soak with HQS Pineapple Lime oil.  Gonna do an cowash/oil rinse in the AM and bun it up.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 7, 2015)

It's washday again. I will poo with original CON detangling shampoo, dc with Kerastase Volumactive and then I will detangle and add safflower oil/silk touch cream to ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2015)

Deep conditioning right now. I should have done a protein treatment first! I will do that tomorrow. I need a lining and taper too! I'm using mizani moisturfuse.


----------



## GGsKin (May 7, 2015)

With regards to the DC. That was me yesterday, wishing I'd done a protein treatment first.


----------



## MissCrawford (May 9, 2015)

I'm going to get SSK no matter what I do but I'm trying to avoid splits. I rarely see any but I'm just determined to reach my length goal. So, I don't use heat regularly (only to check the length), and I use to trim my hair while wet. Lately I've been blowdrying it first and trimming dry.  It seems easier now that it is longer. Do you guys think the heat would be detrimental if it's done monthly for a dusting. I use to trim bimonthly by the moon but the longer my hair gets it seems as though my ends need more attention. Maybe they are just really old ends. Could dusting monthly help to keep them healthier rather than waiting every other month?


----------



## greenandchic (May 9, 2015)

Last night I shampooed and added Aphrogee 2 Minute Conditioner to my ends and nape only this time. Trying to balance out protein where my hair needs it most.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> I'm going to get SSK no matter what I do but I'm trying to avoid splits. I rarely see any but I'm just determined to reach my length goal. So, I don't use heat regularly (only to check the length), and I use to trim my hair while wet. Lately I've been blowdrying it first and trimming dry.  It seems easier now that it is longer. Do you guys think the heat would be detrimental if it's done monthly for a dusting. I use to trim bimonthly by the moon but the longer my hair gets it seems as though my ends need more attention. Maybe they are just really old ends. Could dusting monthly help to keep them healthier rather than waiting every other month?



I don't think heat once a month is detrimental. I do think if you dust every month you will cut away your length progress. If you are already at your length goal then a monthly dusting is fine. You may want to just search and destroy and then do a dusting every 2 or 3 months.

If you aren't seeing any splits, dusting monthly is too much.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 10, 2015)

I'm going to dust my ends tonight. I'll try to take progress shots. Hopefully my hair has progressed. Its been 4 months since my BC !


----------



## harwaldau (May 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.
> 
> This challenge is for you if you...
> 1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 10, 2015)

Here it is ladies. Excuse the meme on my face (  ). My face was slathered with facial oil and I look a bit FriedChicken-y .

Anywho, here is my blowout 2 years relaxer and 4 months fully natural.

View media item 128249


----------



## GGsKin (May 11, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Here it is ladies. Excuse the meme on my face (  ). My face was slathered with facial oil and I look a bit FriedChicken-y .
> 
> Anywho, here is my blowout 2 years relaxer and 4 months fully natural.
> 
> View media item 128249



Lovely growth. Great progress


----------



## IronButterfly (May 11, 2015)

Been sealing my ends with pure lanolin.  Amazing!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

Last night I moisturized with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream abd sealed with Cream of Nature Argan oil. 

After I get back from the gym I will wash, dc and head to the salon for a blowout.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> I'm going to get SSK no matter what I do but I'm trying to avoid splits. I rarely see any but I'm just determined to reach my length goal. So, I don't use heat regularly (only to check the length), and I use to trim my hair while wet. Lately I've been blowdrying it first and trimming dry.  It seems easier now that it is longer. Do you guys think the heat would be detrimental if it's done monthly for a dusting. I use to trim bimonthly by the moon but the longer my hair gets it seems as though my ends need more attention. Maybe they are just really old ends. Could dusting monthly help to keep them healthier rather than waiting every other month?


I didn't have a problem with my ends and I did that. Just a light dusting with do.


----------



## MissCrawford (May 11, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I didn't have a problem with my ends and I did that. Just a light dusting with do.



Did it interfere at all with retaining length? I'm trying to be waist length next summer (crosses fingers)


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> Did it interfere at all with retaining length? I'm trying to be waist length next summer (crosses fingers)


Not really. But look at it this way, if they are going to split, knot up, and tangle, it will hinder progress anyway.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> I'm going to get SSK no matter what I do but I'm trying to avoid splits. I rarely see any but I'm just determined to reach my length goal. So, I don't use heat regularly (only to check the length), and I use to trim my hair while wet. Lately I've been blowdrying it first and trimming dry.  It seems easier now that it is longer. Do you guys think the heat would be detrimental if it's done monthly for a dusting. I use to trim bimonthly by the moon but the longer my hair gets it seems as though my ends need more attention. Maybe they are just really old ends. Could dusting monthly help to keep them healthier rather than waiting every other month?


Heat once a month is fine. That's usually what I do... the monthly trimming is ok too, but make sure you are dusting/micro trimming so that you don't lose length. Monthly micro trims will keep your hair thick from root to tip.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 11, 2015)

TraciChanel said:


> Hi @faithVA , I'm late, but I'd like to join this challenge. Here are my stats:
> *
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *
> _Natural_
> ...



Monthly check-in! Still bunning (top-knots). I've been CWing daily and sealing with jojoba oil and Nourishspa condish (LOC). Dcing weekly...sometimes w/ heat, but mainly without heat.  My ends are looking better. I won't dust again until the end of June.


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Last night I moisturized with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream abd sealed with Cream of Nature Argan oil.
> 
> After I get back from the gym I will wash, dc and head to the salon for a blowout.


Ive been looking for this but can't find it. Where are you purchasing Neutrogena?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> Ive been looking for this but can't find it. Where are you purchasing Neutrogena?


I usually get it from Cvs or Target. Amazon might have it too, but sometimes their prices for hair products are ridiculous.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

I want to do a before after trim pic tomorrow. I will take the before pic tonight... I plan to trim after work tomorrow.


----------



## ILuvCurls (May 11, 2015)

@faithVA;  I'm late but I would like to join this challenge please.  Here's my info;

*1*. *Are* *you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:   *Natural*.  *

*2. Current Hair Length:  *BSL*.*

*3. Why are you joining this challenge?  *Rough, dry, thinning ends that break easily.

*4. What have you tried to improve your ends?*  Recently I started oiling the ends every night & sleeping with hair in 2 large twists.  I avoid harsh chemicals.  I rarely use heat, if I do it's very low.  I switched to seamless combs and filtered water (our hard water was making my hair drier and more brittle.)  I take hair vitamins.  I have to trim often due to the thinning ends, which defeats my growth goals. 

*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?  *Keep my current routine (oiling, twists, etc.) and add bi-weekly deep conditioning treatments which I've neglected due to a busy schedule.  I've also started a healthier diet, rich in raw leafy green vegetables & fruits, protein, and more vitamin D (previously I had a deficiency in this nutrient).

*6. Will you update us 1x a month?*  Yes, I will.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2015)

^^Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2015)

Here is my before/after trim pic. I trimmed 1 inch all over and freshened up my layers.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is my before/after trim pic. I trimmed 1 inch all over and freshened up my layers.


Your ends look good!


----------



## claud-uk (May 13, 2015)

Checking in, sorry it's been a little while but I've been ill for a couple of weeks. 

I did a 0.5 - 1" trim all over at the beginning of May. 

I have been suffering from crunchy hair with my usual M&S combo of African Pride LI/Elasta QP/EVOO/Almond oil so I am biting the bullet and switching to Mizani Butter Rich which always leaves my hair feeling amazing, with coconut oil and avocado oil.  

I have realised a few things about my hair; It needs washing ideally every 4 days for ease of styling, softness and curl pattern.  Dirty hair = dry frizzy unstyleable horribleness that can't accept or hold onto moisture. My hair NEEDS regular light/med protein - no noticeable preference so far as to type but egg always goes down well. Shampoo is not my enemy as far as my scalp is concerned, the jury is still out on the ends but I am erring on the side of caution for now. 

Happy to report that some thickness is returning,  I have a lot of new hairs sprouting, but accept that iit will likely take 2 years to get back to where it was. 

Looking forward to reading back the last few pages and catching up with how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2015)

I'm wearing a high bun today not only to protect my ends, but because it's so hot outside. My roots have already poofed. I gotta save the ends lol


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2015)

I sprayed some Chi Keratin Mist on  my ends and sealed with argan oil. I think I'll be good for a few days.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> After I get back from the gym I will wash, dc and head to the salon for a blowout.



@Prettymetty
IDK if I asked this before but where do you get your blowouts done at?


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2015)

M&S Thursday after my wash with SM CES and Hot 6 Oil, I will also be doing the same today.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @Prettymetty
> IDK if I asked this before but where do you get your blowouts done at?


I go to a Dominican salon in Katy, Texas. I'm actually lookw for a new salon. I have an appt for a blowout at a Kerastase salon next week


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2015)

My friend gave me the info for her lady in Katy too. I am thinking about going to them soon. Please do tell how the Keratase goes.

This morning I am doing the GHE on my free fro, lets see how that goes!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2015)

I'd like to join 

1). Texturized 
2). SL (not yet full SL)

3). My hair has always been tangled so I get split ends from mechanical damage really easily. 

4). In 2013 and 2014, I just ignored the splits and hoped I could grow them out. I did random protein treatments and DCd weekly. I cut about 1 - 1/2 inches off in January 2015. 

5). 
-Biweekly protein treatments
-Trimming as needed with the Split Ender
-Finger detangling except when I need to stretch the NG for a trim
-Exclusive protective styling for the rest of the year
-Sealing with castor coconut oil mix
-Henna about once a month
-Add nettle tea to my spray bottle

6). Yes


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

^^Welcome mshoneyfly


----------



## toaster (May 19, 2015)

I did some experimentation last week but I'm back to my usual routine and products. Every few months I get an itch to change, try it, don't like it, and remind myself why I do what I do.

I trimmed about a 1/2 inch from my ends while deep conditioning today. My last trim was in October I believe. Hopefully this trim will last me until the end of 2015 or beginning of 2016.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

I am actually going to make it to 3 months before dusting or trimming  That is a record for me. I know it has been years since I haven't had to dust every other month. I sure hope I can see the difference.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 22, 2015)

When dh compliments me on my hair I know I'm doing something right,  because he rarely notices anything. Today he was like "Your ends look really even. You did a good job..." Hopefully I can maintain clean layers and an even hemline for the rest of the year.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 25, 2015)

I spritzed my hair with water and sealed my ends with JBCO.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2015)

I moisturized last night with Keratin Thermique.  It's marketed as a smoothing milk for heat styling, but I like it as a leave in. I have a sample of this and 2 other smoothing milks.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 30, 2015)

I trimmed yesterday. I didnt see any splits but I want to work on taking off my bone straight ends and get on schedule with my texturizer. I did that last week.

Here is a pic of how my ends looked before trimming. This is lightly flat ironed hair on 310.

When wojld you say I need to trim or dust again?  Is 12 weeks too soon?

?


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 30, 2015)

I cowashed today and used castor oil to seal my ends.


----------



## Adiatasha (May 31, 2015)

I did a weave takedown today after 8 weeks.

No SSK 's!!!!! I found some splits but I cut them right out.


----------



## Dee Raven (May 31, 2015)

I washed, dc'd and styled today. I'm still waiting for my hair to dry now. I'm going to try a dry trim after my hair dries fully. I'm watching youtube videos now to see how different people do it.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful hair @mshoneyfly!

@Dee Raven do you trim by phases of the moon? Check out the "trim check in" thread for the beneficial trim dates this month. I think May 30 and 31 are beneficial beautifying days.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 31, 2015)

Last night I moisturized with QB ohhb, ctdg and ah&tb =soft hair today. 
I need to clip my ends too.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 1, 2015)

Moisturized with HQ GM and sealed ends with lanolin.  I find my ends don't snag as much when I use lanolin.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 1, 2015)

I just realized that my hair retains moisture easily because it is humid here (in Houston). If I moisturize daily I get overmoisturized hair. If I seal my hair is heavy and it blocks out the moisture in the air. I truly just had an aha moment. 

It's no wonder my best hair days are when I am near the beach. And now I know why my hair likes protein so much.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2015)

@ZebraPrintLover you have to visit a Kerastase salon... it was a very pleasant experience.  My hair is a week old an it still looks great. My stylist knows what she is doing and the products are amazing.  I'm touching my hair like "Whose hair is this?"


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 3, 2015)

I did a wash and go on Monday night. Last night and tonight I refreshed my hair with a leave in conditioner. Tonight I sealed my ends with castor oil.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 3, 2015)

Twisted my hair on Monday.  I used my Care Free Curl and Dax pomade.  My hair drank up the pomade-especially on my ends where I purposely overapplied it.  I've realized a few things:

My hair is far too dry to use Care Free Curl anymore, no matter how much I love it.  If I'm going to keep my ends healthier I will need to let CFC go and switch to something buttery.  I am thinking about the Profectiv moisturizer
I cannot *NOT* deep condition my hair. It's far too weak to be a minimalist right now. Perhaps in a few years.
I need to keep on using beeswax.  Stuff keeps my ends smooth like no other.
I am still holding off to cut my ends until the end of this month.  I was so depressed over the damage to my hair.  It's a million different lengths.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2015)

I moisturized my ends with Keratine Thermique.  I love that the smell lingers for days


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2015)

I moisturized with Ciment Thermique (protein) leave in. It doesn't smell as good as the Keratin and it has a sticky texture. On the bright side it seems to strengthen my hair.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 6, 2015)

Washed/conditioned and styled my hair today in an hour. Yes!! I finger detangled this time and only left the conditioner in for a few minutes in the shower. I think that I'm going to try dc'ing once a month under heat. I'm getting tired of all the time it takes condition my hair. And my hair doesn't seem to be any worse for wear.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2015)

Put in 2 strand twist tonight. Made sure I combed through my ends before twisting. I think not combing in previous installs has led to knots and tangles on my ends. My ends felt fairly decent so expecting to only need a small dusting next week.


----------



## cynd (Jun 7, 2015)

Still oiling my ends religiously.  Regardless of what else is going on with my hair, my ends are in good shape.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 7, 2015)

I moisturized my hair in sections with Ciment Thermique and sealed the tips only with argan oil.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 7, 2015)

I couldn't hold off until the end of the month.  I went ahead a few minutes ago and cut a substantial amount off my ends.  I would estimate it an average of two inches off each twist (I did see some sections that were more than that).  Even with all that I have decided to get my hair professionally shaped up because right now the unevenness is real.  I am going to have to use bobby pins to keep my hair in a bun.  So many areas were so stringy it reminded me of a term that I first heard on this board some years ago, "lead hair".  Ya know when people claim to be a certain hair length and it's like one hair.  I wish I could remember who first wrote that, but yeah...

However, I do feel refreshed.  This is something I should have done a while ago.  I am far more concerned with healthy hair than long hair. After my cut I put a little more curl activator and Dax pomade on my ends.


----------



## meka72 (Jun 7, 2015)

My ends have been in good shape. I've been M&Sing every few days except over the last two weeks. I probably could use a trim. 

I just wish my ends weren't so coily. I can't finger detangle to save my life.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 8, 2015)

Just washed and dc'd my hair with some Palmer's Olive Oil Shampoo and Nutress Protein Pack. I moisturized with Profectiv Mega Growth and sealed with Dax pomade.  My hair feels soooo good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2015)

I forgot to post this here, but my ends still look good from my last dusting session.

I'll be dusting again in about month and a half. Its been one month since my last dusting session.

View media item 128263


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I forgot to post this here, but my ends still look good from my last dusting session.
> 
> I'll be dusting again in about month and a half. Its been one month since my last dusting session.
> 
> View media item 128263



Your hair looks really good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 9, 2015)

I tried my sample of Nutri Thermique leave in today. My ends feel so smooth.  Day 14 and my hair still looks great. I just have  to wear a headband to cover these edges.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 16, 2015)

I used up all my eco styler gel 2 weekends ago, so I decided to try a new gel. I went to ulta and bought the Devacurl gel ($40, uggh). I used it this past weekend, and my hair did not like it at all, the smell wasn't my cup of tea, and my hair came out a HAM. So it's definitely going back to the store. Out of desperation, after work yesterday, I bought some eco styler gel and Shea moisture deep treatment masque (which I was trying for the first time) at Sally's so I could redo my hair. I got some interesting results.

1.  My hair was ok with the back to back washing. And I was able to shower, wash/condition my hair and style in 45 mins. So I think I'm going to start doing a mid-week refresher of my hair, because my wngs don't last a full week. And that will help keep detangling to a minimum.

2. I'm not sure what did it (whether it was the back to back washing or the Sheamoisture), but my hair had less shrinkage and dried faster last night. The Sheamoisture deep treatment masque was weird. It had a chalky consistency (no slippage at all, though I still detangled with it) and I noticed that it was oily, which is different from all the other deep conditioners I've been using lately. The different oils I've tried in the past haven't worked for my hair, but something about this product really worked. I'm excited to try it again in a couple of weeks. And the results I got were after leaving it in for only 5 mins. 

So I'm pleased with the results and the discoveries.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

I put in flat twist extensions and my ends wrapped with the marley hair like it was supposed to. I usually have hair sticking out in all different directions. That's a very good sign that my ends are getting better.

I'm dusting tonight and have officially made 3 months since my last dusting  I've done some search and destroys but much less than I did starting at the beginning of the year. Tonight I will do a protein treatment, DC, quick wash, blow dry, trim and then style it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2015)

I moisturized in 4 sections with Nutri Thermique and put my hair in 4 bantu knots. Then I went section by section and did a search and destroy. I still need to trim my bangs, but I might wait until next month...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

My ends needed dusting but they were in better shape than when I dusted in March.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2015)

I put some aloe gel on my edges and tied them with a satin scarf.  Nothing lays down these edges, but I won't give up My ends should be good until I moisturize tomorrow


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 19, 2015)

I twisted my hair with Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream. It smells delicious! I feel like I should trim soon but I haven't seen sny split ends.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2015)

My ends are looks ok... They curl.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Im back. I had cornrows in, hiding underneath a wig for like 4 weeks. I plan on washing and DCing tonight and then follow that up with a LOC session.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2015)

My next dc session is Wednesday and I am looking forward to it. I'm not sure if I should do protein or moisture...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 22, 2015)

SM Restorative Conditioner and Hot 6 Oil will be my items of choice for todays M&S session. I need to be making my way over to the Dominicans to get my hair straightened and ends trimmed. I don't think I have had them done professionally since 5/2014.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 23, 2015)

SM Restorative Conditioner and Hot 6 Oil used again this morning.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @ZebraPrintLover you have to visit a Kerastase salon... it was a very pleasant experience.  My hair is a week old an it still looks great. My stylist knows what she is doing and the products are amazing.  I'm touching my hair like "Whose hair is this?"



@Prettymetty

What exactly did they do to your hair?


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 23, 2015)

Checking in. Still on my healthy ends regimen. Using LOC with rice bran oil/jojoba oil/grapeseed oil (alternating and sometimes mixing) and TJ NourishSpa cond to seal. Wet bunning daily this summer as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> What exactly did they do to your hair?


I got a shampoo, deep treatment and blowout.  It was very luxurious.  I am going back tomorrow.  This will be my third time getting a Thermique treatment. That stuff is great for reducing frizz.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a shampoo, deep treatment and blowout.  It was very luxurious.  I am going back tomorrow.  This will be my third time getting a Thermique treatment. That stuff is great for reducing frizz.



How much is that? I need to make an appointment sometimes this week or next. These ends needs Jesus!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2015)

A wash and blowout/flatiron is $50. On Wednesdays deep treatments are $25 so I always get that too. My ends need Jesus too lmbo. 

It's near Bissonet in the River Oaks area I think. Studio A Salon is the name and I go to Bunmi


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> A wash and blowout/flatiron is $50. On Wednesdays deep treatments are $25 so I always get that too. My ends need Jesus too lmbo.
> 
> It's near Bissonet in the River Oaks area I think. Studio A Salon is the name and I go to Bunmi



I found it on Yelp!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2015)

Used Hot Six Oil again Wednesday morning.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 25, 2015)

Still putting Dax pomade on my ends several times a week.  Sometimes I don't put water on it first, it feels good by itself.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2015)

I moisturized with my last sample of Keratine Thermique. Once I run out I will buy a bottle (hopefully on sale).


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jun 26, 2015)

Checking in, My hair has felt pretty rough lately, I think I need protein or something different :/


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 4, 2015)

I put my hair in mini-ish twists on Wednesday and I think I'll keep them in for another week. I'm going to moisturize and seal my ends every day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2015)

I had a much needed moisture/seal session last night.  I spritzed my ends with aloe juice and glycerin, then I sealed with Aceite 3 ( a blend of castor, olive and almond oils). Mt hair is soft and blinging. It smells great too. Today my ends are tucked away in a bun.


----------



## toaster (Jul 9, 2015)

@faithVA

I'm a terrible poster lately! I apologize. I'm taking the bar exam at the end of this month, and then hopefully I'll be around more. 

I'm still moisturizing and sealing with Shea butter every other night. My hair is really growing too, I need to do a length check at the end of this month.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 10, 2015)

Finally back at home. Washed, protein dc, and twisted my hair. Trying out BB products and I actually liked them. Twisted my hair with Murrays beeswax. I don't know why I even bother with anything else. My hair loves this stuff. 


I am going to get more Dudleys DRC28 and start using that once every other month.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2015)

toaster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I'm a terrible poster lately! I apologize. I'm taking the bar exam at the end of this month, and then hopefully I'll be around more.
> 
> I'm still moisturizing and sealing with Shea butter every other night. My hair is really growing too, I need to do a length check at the end of this month.



There is no need to apologize. You have something serious going on and you need to focus on that. We will still be here when you get back. Wishing you much success on your bar exam.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2015)

Last night I took down my flat twists and did a search and destroy before I did my clay wash. It's so much better than it was this time last year. Hopefully by the time my hair reaches full SL I won't need to search and destroy each wash and maybe I can stretch my dustings out to every 3 months.

I'm back to water rinsing every 3 days to see if the increase in moisture helps my ends. 

Definitely seeing improvement and seeing an increase in retention over last year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't wait til my Nutri Thermique gets here. I will probably rewash and flatiron my hair in about a week.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2015)

Lately I've fallen back and have only been washing my hair twice a week. I've noticed a lot more single strand knots on the ends of my hair so I've been singling them out and snipping. I did a light dusting the other (wash) day. I need to up my washes but I'm feeling lazy. I think it's the heat over here at the minute.

I think I've retained some length after my dust but I really want to put my hair away for a good few weeks (I say this now) so I can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 11, 2015)

I still have my mini twists. I washed them last night and did a protein treatment and deep conditioning. My hair is so soft today. I'm going to try to keep my twists for at least another week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

DCing at the moment and then I will LOC for like 2 days and do it all over again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm going to wash and dc my hair this evening with a moisturizing mask.  I have been neglecting my ends lately so this should make up for it


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

Did my usual search and destroy before washing. Water rinsed and conditioned with Tresemme Undone. I finger detangled which I haven't done in a few washes. Still have some tangles but getting much better.

My hair has come a long way. At the beginning of the year I would have a floor full of broken pieces every time I did my hair. It was a pain having to sweep when I finished. Today I played in my hair trying different styles and then went through and did a search and destroy and just a few pieces were on the floor. I'm still experiencing breakage but its greatly reduced. My dusting in December should leave me with some pretty ends


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2015)

@faithVA what was causing the breakage?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 17, 2015)

I have not checked in for a long time but I think I joined this challenger earlier in the year. I am still pampering these ends and protective styling. I am close to BSL.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @faithVA what was causing the breakage?



A combination of things. I had a bad episode with a stylist that shredded my ends and left me with a head full of splits. And also using shampoo and DC too often which was drying my hair out. 

So I've been doing search and destroys for 1.5 years which has gotten me over the split end issue. I have reduced shampoo and DC to only once a month and dropped the leave-in. And I've started clay once a week and a water rinse mid-week and that has turned things around for me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm still recovering from a bad salon experience too @faithVA.  I've been slowly trimming my ends for over a year now. I may have it all off by December, but that means I won't gain any length this year.

That is one of the reasons I became a diyer. No one takes care of my strands like I do.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm still recovering from a bad salon experience too @faithVA.  I've been slowly trimming my ends for over a year now. I may have it all off by December, but that means I won't gain any length this year.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I became a diyer. No one takes care of my strands like I do.


I agree. I love having my hair done but I will have to let it go while I'm working on length. I may let someone twist it but I will have to do all the prep work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 30, 2015)

My ends are in pretty good shape despite my recent heat usage. I got a new wig so I can let my hair rest for a few weeks.

Today I plan to prepoo with Aphogee 2 minute, shampoo with Con Argan oil and dc with Silk Elements Mega Moisture.  Everything will be done in 4 sections.  Afterwards I will put in a few big plaits to go under my wig. I usually seal my wig braids with evoo


----------



## toaster (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm back! Woo! Just did a quick cowash and I'm under the dryer. I started using MopTop Curly Custard over a lighter spritz for my twistouts. Gives me more definition and keeps the minor tangles I was getting at bay. I still seal my ends every other day with shea butter, and I think the combination is working well for my hair. I'm planning on straightening at some point in the fall, but perhaps before then I'll attempt a roller set? I feel like I never really know how my ends are doing without them being straight, but I guess they are okay.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2015)

Not doing anything special. I'm water rinsing every  3 to 4 days for moisture. Have been sealing my ends with burnt sugar pomade and keeping my ends tucked away. 

I'm scheduled for a dusting mid August but I may just continue to search and destroy and trim in December. I may do a rollerset as well in August to check my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2015)

I did my wash routine and wig braids last night. I tried the tangle teaser and I really like it. My wide tooth combs leaves so many shed strands behind. Tangle teaser gets to the root of my tangles. I can't wait to straighten my hair after a TT session. For now I'll be wigging it


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 1, 2015)

Checking in for the month of August. Still in my routine using LOC method. I will probably dust this month because my ends look like they need to be trimmed a little. Using water, jojoba oil and TJ NourishSpa conditioner to seal. My hair has grown back to at least BSL from my APL trim in April. I'm very happy with my progress. 

Happy hair growing!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm doing a Komaza Care protein treatment. I'm going to trim my ends this month.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2015)

I think I will do a protein treatment next week as well. I have some Giovanni nutrafix to use up. I'm sure my hair could use some protein.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2015)

^^I plan on doing one tonight. 
And although I said I wasn't going to dust too often...I found a couple of tiny splits yesterday, so I went ahead a did a lil dusting. 

I'm actually ok with how much I take off, and when...I think.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2015)

I keep forgetting to moisturize.  It has been a long work week for me


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 4, 2015)

Hair felt great washing out my conditioner (AO HSR +WC) after my protein DC. Still waiting for it do dry fully but I think I will be sticking with this mix.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 5, 2015)

I picked up some Loreal Total Repair 5 damage erasing balm. I hope it works for me. I'm saving my high end masks for when I straighten my hair.  This will be more like an anytime dc


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2015)

I cowashed my ends only with the Garnier after color conditioner. Then I put some Elixir Ultime oil on my ends. It was so easy to wet my ends only since my hair is plaited


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2015)

Still doing search and destroy and water rinsing every other day. I think I will use the MHC type 4 hair cream on my ends. 

I will do a rollerset in September to see if I need to dust my ends. I have made great progress since January. I'm definitely retaining better.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 13, 2015)

Last wash day was ok. I used Loreal total repair 5 damage erasing balm for the first time  it was thick and creamy. I still had issues detangling,  but I can't blame that on a conditioner. 

Today I am supposed to wash again. I want to use up some of my travel size Kerastase products so I will use the Elixir Ultime shampoo and mask.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 13, 2015)

I have been moisturizing daily. I alternate between Chi Keratin Mist and Aloe Juice with a baggy on for 30 minutes. I put Neutrogena Silk Touch cream on my ends every other day. I only add oil twice a week. This is my first week doing this and my ends feel great. Best part is that my hair isn't breaking anymore


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 14, 2015)

I trimmed my ends tonight. Now I'm doing a protein treatment with Komaza Care. I'll do a moisturizing treatment after. I hope I can see some improvement in retaining my growth this year. It's hard to tell since I never straighten my hair. I feel like I've been at the same length for years.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm sure I snatched out quite a bit of hair last night with my tangle teaser. I was tired and frustrated with my tangled hair. 

I used Alter Ego as a prepoo and the Elixir Ultime shampoo and mask. The shampoo made my hair feel stripped...the mask was thick, but didn't have any slip. I am going back to Cream of Nature poo next wash. And I should never ever ever wash my hair loose. What the heck was I thinking? I'm lucky to have any strands left after last night. 

My hairball was the size of a tennis ball


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2015)

I blow dried my hair tonight and my ends look pretty good. I'm not going to dust this month but I will recheck at the end of septembef. I may dust in September and then at the end of the year. 

I'm finally retaining.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 23, 2015)

Great job keeping those ends healthy @faithVA.  I might dust next month too. My hair is much easier to detangle when my ends are trimmed.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 24, 2015)

Twisted my hair for the night with Komaza  Care Coconut Moisturizing Spray and Coconut Hair Lotion. Sealed the ends with melted shea butter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2015)

I bought some Suave daily clarifying shampoo today, but I'm too tired to wash my hair now. I think I will just moisturize, seal and call it a night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm going to prepoo my ends with coconut oil and clarify my hair tonight. Then I am going to redo my wig braids and use Garnier sleek and shine as a leave in


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 2, 2015)

I twisted my hair today with Komaza Care Califia Leave in,  Shescentit Marula Hemp Hair Cream and sealed with Jamaican black castor oil. I cowashed Friday, Tuesday and today. I'm trying to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

I have my hair in two strand twists and did a mid week wash. My ends are acting better than they ever have. I'm not going to push it though. So I'm going to wash tomorrow and put some moisture in my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2015)

I did liquid/cream today. Aloe juice and Garnier sleek and shine.  I skipped the oil today since my leave in has oils in it


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still doing search and destroys each wash day. Fortunately each month, I have fewer and fewer splits. I don't think I will get them all until I can do a blunt cut which probably won't be until late next year. If I dust at the end of September, I should be able to take care of a few more. It feels so good to be out of that rough patch.

Washed tonight and added a little extra leave-in on my ends and then sealed my ends with MyHoneyChild Type 4 Hair Cream. My ends are happy.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 5, 2015)

I undid my plaits (in prep for a wash that will more than likely happen tomorrow) and did a thorough dusting. I took some length comparison pics and retention is going well- even with my monthly dustings. I'll keep up with those.

I need to pay special attention to my hairline. As it is not entirely covered by my baggy, it can't reap the benefits. It's shorter than the rest. I hope not to lose it with this wig-wearing.

Anyway here's a pic; left is today, right is May.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I undid my plaits (in prep for a wash that will more than likely happen tomorrow) and did a thorough dusting. I took some length comparison pics and retention is going well- even with my monthly dustings. I'll keep up with those.
> 
> I need to pay special attention to my hairline. As it is not entirely covered by my baggy, it can't reap the benefits. It's shorter than the rest. I hope not to lose it with this wig-wearing.
> 
> Anyway here's a pic; left is today, right is May.View attachment 336503



Nice progress even with your monthly dustings. It looks as if all of your hair will be SL by the end of the year.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Nice progress even with your monthly dustings. It looks as if all of your hair will be SL by the end of the year.



Thanks @faithVA. I'm happy with the progress. I have a ways to go with my short spots but they are growing slowly and i'm noticing the thickness. I used to be able to clip it all up in one banana clip but not anymore. My hairline has taken a hit so I need to watch that. I must not abandon my two single plaits in the back. I've proven I get matting with a canerow several times now smh.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2015)

I haven't moisturized in a day or 2 so tonight I will do LOC with aloe juice, safflower oil and Garnier sleek and shine cream


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 7, 2015)

Ends are doing OK. Trimmed 1-2 inches offer about a month ago due to roughness and ssks. My hair moves and hangs so much better now that I redeveloped major HIH disease. Being lazy will force me to trim new ssks next month smh.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey y'all! My ends are doing good. Keeping my hair under a wig so its easier but I'm tired of hiding. Anyway I do have a dusting/trimming coming up soon according to my lunar calendar.


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 12, 2015)

Stylist dusted a very small section yesterday. It has always been my problem section. I will be nursing it.


----------



## toaster (Sep 12, 2015)

My 2016 New Year's Resolution is to be more involved in the Hair board. 

I've been so focused on my new job, but I should have a better handle on it by January.

Hair wise, the nape of my neck is grazing hip length. This morning I did my monthly protein treatment, deep conditioned and detangled, twisted and sat under the dryer. Will leave the twists in until Monday morning. My ends are doing pretty well. I plan on straightening towards the end of the year and will likely do a small trim afterwards.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 13, 2015)

Blow dried my hair today. Getting it cornrolled tomorrow and will dust my ends next blow dry session (3 weeks). 

View media item 128373
I was going through my progression pics and man I've come a long way. 

My first blow out (the day I BC'ed)
 
My Hair Now:


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 15, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Blow dried my hair today. Getting it cornrolled tomorrow and will dust my ends next blow dry session (3 weeks).
> 
> View media item 128373
> I was going through my progression pics and man I've come a long way.
> ...




Great growth!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 16, 2015)

I used the last of my Keracare Humecto to dc Monday. My ends feel so hydrated. Maybe I should buy another bottle of Humecto...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2015)

I trimmed .5 inch to 1 inch last night. My ends weren't terrible but they felt rough. Better ends should lead to better rollerset. 

I evened  out certain areas to get a better shape. Let's see how well I can do for the next few months.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 21, 2015)

I think I'm going to do a trim today for the autumn solstice.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 21, 2015)

So I trimmed my ends today. I did a protein treatment also.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm trimming next week during a thickening day. I want some thickness dangit!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 23, 2015)

I did my blue rinse last night and I love it. Right now my hair is in plaits under a baggy. I moisturized with Garnier Sleek and Shine cream and I plan to seal with argan oil. I will be wigging it until I get my hair straightened Monday evening.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 25, 2015)

Trimmed on the 23rd for the solstice. Once I start wigging will be slathering, buttering, greasing up these ends


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 7, 2015)

My ends are holding up nicely.  I only need to moisturize twice a week, because Nectar Thermique is super hydrating. Plus the oil from inverting runs down to the ends of my hair. 

I am trying to make this blowout last at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 13, 2015)

Using the last bit of Megatek on the last 2 inches for strength. I think my hair has been missing the protein. Maybe I should get that neutral protein filler some ladies here have mentioned..
Will do Aphogee 2 step tomorrow after I take these flat twists out.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 13, 2015)

ends look and feel great, I think the consistency of keeping my hair done and keeping my hands out of it are paying off.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 18, 2015)

Stylist said my ends look good! I'm happy with my hair right now!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 18, 2015)

My blowout is 3 weeks old and I'm ready to wash and dc. I might get around to it tomorrow. I'm too tired today


----------



## maxineshaw (Oct 18, 2015)

Going back to finger dentangling for the time being. Hopefully that will help with the knitting issues I've been having. I think my ends are so thin because of how I comb my hair. 

Hopefully I will keep on finger detangling long enough to see a difference


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My ends are holding up nicely.  I only need to moisturize twice a week, because Nectar Thermique is super hydrating. Plus the oil from inverting runs down to the ends of my hair.
> 
> I am trying to make this blowout last at least 2 more weeks.



Is the nectar therminque like an oil or serum?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 19, 2015)

curlyTisME said:


> Is the nectar therminque like an oil or serum?


It's a creamy, weightless serum.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> It's a creamy, weightless serum.



Interesting, where do you get it? BSS or salon?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 19, 2015)

curlyTisME said:


> Interesting, where do you get it? BSS or salon?


 It is sold in Kerastase salons, but I get better deals directly from the Kerastase site. I got it as a sample with a purchase and fell in love


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2015)

I oiled my ends with a mix of castor, evoo and almond oils. My ends have thickened up nicely this year thanks to seasonal trims.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2015)

I may have to accept the fact that my ends may always feel rough. I'm retaining so that's a plus. Maybe as my hair gets longer it will be easier for me to attend to my ends midweek.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey ladies! I don't know if I'm still in this challenge, but here I am. I have been doing nothing but wash and goes, maintaining my tapered fade, so now I'm going to focus on the ends. I want my top to grow out   4 inches, so I need to trim and cut down on the wash and goes. Im twisting my hair tonight. Im about to rinse this DC out.


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 11, 2015)

Ends feel good since my light dusting Saturday. Hopefully I won't need another one until the new year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2015)

I moisturized my ends last night with Garnier Sleek and shine cream. I wanted to seal with my oil blend, but apparently the babies got into it and poured it all out 

I am going shopping later so I might pick up another oil for sealing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2015)

Still doing my search and destroys on wash day but now I do them after I wash versus before. I think I have less breakage this way.

My hair is doing much better. I don't think I will have to trim in December but I will see when I do my curlformer set.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 15, 2015)

My ends are getting stronger.  I rarely see any broken strands when I moisturize my hair or on wash days.


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 15, 2015)

I'll apply serum to my ends tonight before I pin curl. It'll be the second time I've applied product directly to my ends since I got my blowout.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 15, 2015)

I washed my hair this morning and let it air dry under a wig while I was at work. I really don't feel like detangling and re braiding tonight, but it has to get done.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 28, 2015)

Sprayed ends with a leave in and sealed w/SM raw Shea butter masque. Wrapped with saran wrap and keeping it tucked under my half wig for the week.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 28, 2015)

I put my hair in twists on Thursday. I'm going to moisturize and seal the ends this morning. I want to keep the twists in until maybe Tuesday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2015)

Still doing search and destroys. I did a mudwash last night and finger detangled. I didn't have a lot of snags, so that is good.

I'm doing a curlformer set on Wednesday night so that will let me know how good my ends really are.

I think I am going to do a dusting for the new year but not sure how yet. I think box braids would be the best style to trim in but I don't know that I feel like doing those. So the next choice would be twist or coils. Coils sound tempting.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Haven't checked in this thread for a while. I flat ironed and trimmed this Tuesday, I took off about an inch or so. I will continue to S&D in the meantime.


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 30, 2015)

My ends look and feel great! I'm proud of myself for staying consistent. I'm definitely starting to see results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2015)

I just moisturized my ends with sleek and shine cream. My blue is starting to fade so I will rinse it again next wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess I must have known I would still be working on my ends in 2016. I'm glad I made this challenge 2 years.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

The last time I trimmed was 9/21. I didn't make 3 months but I'm good with 2 months. The front of my hair could have made it 3 months but the back of my hair was begging for a trim.

Last night I put my hair into 2 strand twists and dusted my ends. I don't really know how much I took off. More than likely it was 1/4" to 1/2". Now that I can do bigger twist, I may stick to dusting in twist for a while. When all the back layers of my hair graze my shoulders, I'm going to try to get my SO to even it out.

I have gotten off schedule with my protein. In 2016 I think I want to do a reconstructor at the beginning of the month and a softer protein mid month. That's what I want but I may be doing good to just do one. Protein treatments add time to my wash day and I'm usually rushing as it is.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm still M&Sing _Hard in the Paint_!  Focusing on my ends.  I will step up my trim game in 2016.


----------



## toaster (Dec 6, 2015)

Recommitting to this challenge for 2016. Since I'm de tangling with a paddle brush I want to watch my ends for any signs of damage. 

I did a trim a few months ago, so I won't trim again until my ends start snagging when I comb. Will keep up weekly deep conditioning, monthly protein, and oil on my ends nightly.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 6, 2015)

I guess I will moisturize tonight and put a little oil on my ends.  I am putting my blue rinse in my hair Wednesday. Then afterwards I will use the Garnier color protecting mask. 

It's almost time for end of year length checks


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 9, 2015)

Trimmed up my hair.. My ends were full of SSK and splits. What's the solution? Heat?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Trimmed up my hair.. My ends were full of SSK and splits. What's the solution? Heat?


It could be heat but it could also be you need to up your protein or your moisture. 

The more often I water rinse the fewer SSKs I have. With heat I'm not sure if I have less or if I'm just burning them off.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 10, 2015)

Had a bad experience getting my hair braided yesterday, praying I don't have a ton of breakage... 

Will be giving my ends even more TLC to hopefully rectify any potential damage. Won't really know until I take these cornrows out to do the end of the year LC. Depending on how ends are I will dust/trim on the 21/22 since those are optimal days.

On a positive note I'd had my end baggied for over a week and they felt amazing! Maybe that will be my saving grace..


----------



## toaster (Dec 10, 2015)

I think roller setting will help with my knots. When I cowashed and bunned I had a ton of knots. Twist outs helped a little, but roller sets seem to help the most. Other than bothering me when I touch my ends, the knots don't break off or cause me to have less retention, so I trim twice a year and call it a day.

I'm excited to have less knots though.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 14, 2015)

I did a protein treatment tonight. Now I'm doing my moisturizing conditioner. I think I'll do a trim on the winter solstice, 12/21.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

I just bought olaplex. It was shipped today so I should get it before the weekend but I think I will use it after the new year along with a protein treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm trimming tomorrow on a lengthening day after I straighten my hair.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 27, 2015)

I am going to do a search and destroy for these knots and then trim my ends after I set my hair in twists.  

I think 2016 is going to be the year of hair grease.  Right now I am just using grease (Blue Magic for now) and water to moisturize my hair.  I do like to use my beloved Murray's Beeswax for twisting.  I had attempted to use the Murray's pomade in the tin can-WAY too dense!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 27, 2015)

I am slowly getting rid of my damaged ends. Earlier this month I chopped off about 2 inches in some areas. I have about another 3 inches to go before I get rid of these bone straight ends.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 27, 2015)

1. *Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc.?  *Natural

2. *Current Hair Length:*  APL

3. *Why are you joining this challenge?*  I damaged my ends when I used fake hair for braids & twists earlier this year and now my remaining ends are bushy.

4. *What have you tried to improve your ends?*  I cut ~ 4 inches.

5. *What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?  *I will butter & hide them daily and baby them during wash days with extra conditioner & reconstructor.

6. *Will you update us 1x a month?  *Yes


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 27, 2015)

Earlier this week I went in and did a thorough S&D, it took me 3 hours to go through my entire head which was exhausting. Despite the trim I did last month, I still saw a few splits which really bothered me.

I was slacking on my protein treatments as well as my hair was so dry which I believe to be the problem.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 27, 2015)

I cut ~ 4 inches of hair in September and my ends are not as rough, but they are still bushy.  Do I need to keep cutting?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

trclemons said:


> I cut ~ 4 inches of hair in September and my ends are not as rough, but they are still bushy.  Do I need to keep cutting?


No don't keep cutting. Figure out whether you need more protein, moisture or a ph balance on your ends. Otherwise you can cut forever and not resolve the issue.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

Doing a protein treatment with Komaza Protein tonight. I just dusted my ends a few weeks ago. It seems like my ends split almost as soon as I dust them.

I think doing flat twist on wet hair is part of the culprit. I need to find a way to stretch my ends without adding a lot of time to my wash day.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2015)

11 days ago I trimmed between 5mm and 1inch of hair. I hadn't kept up with my regular dusting (5mm or less every month or every other month). I didn't wet my hair often and I slacked on protein because I wanted shorter wash days, and my ends paid the price. 

With the changes I made, I don't think I've managed to retain as much as the last session. My hairline is now a halo of slightly shorter hair, so I will try not to slack off. 

My hair seems to like regular wetting so I've started back with the wash and goes. I did a protein DC the other day and my hair feels good. I've been baggying my hair since yesterday and I plan to wash/rinse it tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

After the protein treatment I snipped splits as I ran into them. It wasn't too bad but I wish it was better. I liked my ends before I out in my flat twist. I probably should use a butter in my ends but we shall see. I may also consider doing a reconstructed in my ends in 3 weeks. I using olaplex this weekend. I will see if that helps any.

Even with the splits and dusting an issues I'm retaining something. I just definitely want to have max retention for 2016.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2015)

trclemons said:


> 1. *Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc.?  *Natural
> 
> 2. *Current Hair Length:*  APL
> 
> ...



I CW'd today and babied my ends with conditioner and Original Moxie Mango & Tacuma Butter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to moisturize my ends tonight with Frizz ease straight fixation cream. I might do headband curls tonight. It's much quicker and easier to sleep in than rollers.


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll get a fresh wash and deep condition tomorrow and I'll have my stylist to look through my ends for any issues. I don't think I'll have any problems though. My ends have stayed moisturized and I don't use heat other than when I go to the stylist.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 31, 2015)

My ends. This is the best I have ever seen them look. Ever.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 1, 2016)

Didn't have to get anything dusted or cleaned up! Yes! I'm debating on a sew in soon. 

I need to do some research on stylists since mine doesn't do weaves.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

I CW'd & DC'd today and added KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter to my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Garnier Sleek and shine cream mixed with avj and braided my hair last night. I will be wearing a wig for the next 4 weeks so I can focus on growth and strength.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> My ends. This is the best I have ever seen them look. Ever.


Your ends looks nice. Great work!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

I put SM Deep Treatment Masque on my beehive braid and slathered my leave out with an oil blend.

RT: I wonder why this thread doesn't get as much traffic as important as ends are..


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

FollicleFanatic said:


> I put SM Deep Treatment Masque on my beehive braid and slathered my leave out with an oil blend.
> 
> RT: I wonder why this thread doesn't get as much traffic as important as ends are..


This whole forum seems to be getting less traffic. I got so much helpful info when I was a lurker. Since I joined it's been pretty quiet


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

FollicleFanatic said:


> I put SM Deep Treatment Masque on my beehive braid and slathered my leave out with an oil blend.
> 
> RT: I wonder why this thread doesn't get as much traffic as important as ends are..


I agree. Perhaps people feel like they are working on it in other challenges so no need to double up on it. Perhaps!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

Fighting the urge to keep 'trimming' my hair into some sort of shape. 

I initially trimmed (a fair amount for me) a couple of weeks ago, but I've been steady snipping here and there over the last few wash days. Ok yesterday too. I think I'm putting the scissors down now....I think...

Instead of forming knots that wouldn't slip out, my ends look and feel a whole lot better.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 6, 2016)

I think my ends really, really like henna. They feel stronger and more resilient now than before-- I'm actually planning to henna again on Saturday hahahaha


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm going to wash and dc tonight. Tomorrow when my hair dries, I can detangle and rebraid it. 3 more weeks of wigs and then I get my hair done.


----------



## toaster (Jan 6, 2016)

I did my last roller set without my paddle brush and it came out exactly like it did when I brushed so... no more brushing for me. 

I don't think the brush was causing any damage to my ends but if I can accomplish the same thing with a wide toothed comb, there's no need to play with fire. 

Since I mostly wear my hair up in a bun I've been extra generous with the coconut oil on my ends and length at night. Midweek my hair feels downright silky!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2016)

I moisturized my whole head with Garnier cream and aloe juice, and then I added extra Garnier and aloe vera gel on my ends. That ought to last me a couple days.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

Washed tonight. My ends are more manageable. I oiled my ends before putting in my flat twist. I really need to find a good product to coat my ends.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 7, 2016)

Lightly coated my leave out with an oil blend and put some on my ends for the night.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 9, 2016)

Today was shampoo day.  My ends received extra attention with my AVJ mix & Brahmi/Amla Oil pre-poo, ORS Olive Oil Replenishing DC, SSI Okra Reconstructor, ACV Rinse & an 80% rinse out of SM African Black Balancing Conditioner.

I LCB'd my ends with Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Treluxe Untie the Knot, Duafe Amla and Kyra's Shea Medley Rejuvenate butters.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2016)

I am wondering if my ends would do better if I combed them versus finger detangling. I think I'm going to comb my hair before styling and see if I have fewer splits. I will finger detangle during the wash cycle but comb before I put my hair in twist.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I am wondering if my ends would do better if I combed them versus finger detangling. I think I'm going to comb my hair before styling and see if I have fewer splits. I will finger detangle during the wash cycle but comb before I put my hair in twist.


 
That's what do with my hair too.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2016)

trclemons said:


> That's what do with my hair too.


Have you noticed a difference?


----------



## trclemons (Jan 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Have you noticed a difference?



Yes I have  and it keeps my ends from getting tangled while I'm styling.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Yes I have  and it keeps my ends from getting tangled while I'm styling.


Thanks. I will pay attention next time I wash. I'm going to see if my ends are better when I take out my flat twist. I think flat twisting without combing may not be working out as well as I thought.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2016)

I did an overnight prepoo with Biotera shine mask. I wanted to wash my hair today, but it is freezing... I may do it later this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2016)

Henna rx last night.  Heavy sealed my hair and ends with QB products.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 13, 2016)

I CW'd last night and LCOB'd with Carefree Curls Gold, Liquid Gold Ginger Cream, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Refresh & Hydrating butter on my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

I lathered twice with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo (green bottle) and did a dc with Kerastase Therapiste with protein. I also coated my hair with some Garnier color care mask to prevent my blue color from bleeding. My hair smells so good right now. Once it airdries a bit more I can moisturize, detangle and rebraid.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll join this challenge. I just got my ends trimmed 10 days ago and they look great. I want to keep them that way.

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *- Relaxed
*2. Current Hair Length *- Layered just above shoulder length
*3. Why are you joining this challenge?* I want to be reminded to take as good care of my ends as I do the rest of my hair. No healthy ends, no healthy hair over time.
*4. What have you tried to improve your ends? *Steaming with really good deep conditioners, getting a good detangler to prevent snagging.
*5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?* Going to start using a serum on top of the other two things I'm doing. Going to experiment with Chi Silk Infusion and Biosilk Silk Therapy Lite samples first. Will move on to a few others to see how they work. I want an extra buffer for my ends when I blow dry.
*6. Will you update us 1x a month?* Yes ma'am!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 15, 2016)

Update: Washed my hair today and this Chi Silk Infusion is definitely a keeper. I can tell it protects my hair because even though my ends are nice, I've had a few hairs breaking here and there and this time I had even less. My hair is nice, shiny and has nice body and I only used a dime size of this stuff. I'm going to test out a few more serums when these samples are gone to see if I get the same affect for cheaper.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Hairitage Butter on my ends.  This morning, I DC'd & CW'd and used Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on my ends.

My ends are getting so spoiled with all of the extra attention it's getting.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 19, 2016)

CW'd tonight and put Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2016)

My scalp is itching like crazy so I have to wash and dc today (earlier than planned). I'm going to use Chi silk to help detangle and then Garnier Sleek and shine cream on my ends


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 21, 2016)

My ends have been tucked away. I will continue to moisture and seal them nightly until I wash.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday.  I used my AVJ spritz & Spectrum Coconut Oil pre-poo, Embrace the Natural You DC, Joico K-pak Reconstructor, ACV Rinse & an 80% rinse out of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

LCB'd my ends with Alikay's Lemongrass, Fekkai Glossing Cream & Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, and Marie Dean's Coconut Cream & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

Cowashed, Used Olaplex and then a Quinoa Protein Conditioner. Did a search and destroy during the Olaplex and Protein Conditioner. Hoping, hoping, hoping I see healthier ends in the spring.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd like to join.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
95 % natural...only the lower part of my crown have a few inches of relaxed ends.

2. Current Hair Length
Somewhere between hip & tailbone.

3. Why are you joining this challenge?
All in all, the ultimate goal is to get a general idea of my hair's need for a dusting schedule while doing what I can to nurture & nourish my ends in the meantime.

I really didn't care to get to know this on my transitioning hair (as I knew it would eventually be trimmed anyway) but I want to keep my natural ends on lock. I did a trim back to hip November 4th of last year so now I'm just doing monthly monitoring. Almost 3 months later and no splits. I'll recheck again at the 4 month mark.

4. What have you tried to improve your ends?
I'm just starting sooooooo *shrugs shoulders* ION know  LOL

5. What are you going to try to get those healthy ends?
Keep doing my normal. Roller set weekly to keep my ends smooth. I use a serum to set which helps in getting them smooth. Four days after setting: I lubricate my ends with a mix of coconut, grapeseed, Argan & rosehip seed oil (to assist in removing shed hair first) then moisturize 2nd before putting my hair back up. I will be adding a 3rd step of heavy sealing the ends only with this: (which is new to me) 

 



6. Will you update us 1x a month?
Sure will.

I'm up under the dryer with rollers in so I'mma go back through and catch up on the thread.


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2016)

toaster said:


> I did some experimentation last week but I'm back to my usual routine and products. Every few months I get an itch to change, try it, don't like it, and remind myself why I do what I do.
> 
> I trimmed about a 1/2 inch from my ends while deep conditioning today. My last trim was in October I believe. Hopefully this trim will last me until the end of 2015 or beginning of 2016.



Thankful for this thread! My ends were snagging a bit during today's set but I couldn't remember the last time I trimmed. Will trim tonight when I take each roller down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized my ends tonight with Garnier cream mixed with avj and chi silk infusion.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 25, 2016)

Smoothed some ghee on my ends tonight. I didn't bother water rinsing today, so this ensures that I will have wash day tomorrow.

I am baggying tonight, until I'm ready to wash my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I'd like to join.
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> 95 % natural...only the lower part of my crown have a few inches of relaxed ends.
> ...



Welcome lulu97. I used that grease last year on my scalp. It was very nice and reasonably priced.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

I am switching from permanent color every 3 months to semi permanent every 2 weeks. I hope the switch helps my ends.

I did more search and destroy on the back. I then moisturized and buttered my ends and twisted my hair back up.

February 4th will be 8 weeks since my last trim which is pretty good. I will do a curlformer set then to see if I need to dust.  I would love to stretch it to March but I don't want to risk having worse ends just for a few weeks. My guess is that I will need to dust in February. Maybe later this year I will be able to extend it to 12 weeks.


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2016)

@faithVA when you color do you do the roots only or all over?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> @faithVA when you color do you do the roots only or all over?



When I did the permanent, I only did the roots. I don't know that its the color impacting my ends. Just trying to reduce as much damage as possible.
 I know my ends stay raggedy so just trying to eliminate as many causes as possible.

With the semi-permanent, I focus on the roots to start and then massage it through the rest of my hair. I don't focus on the ends too much but I do try to cover the gray as much as possible.


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> When I did the permanent, I only did the roots. I don't know that its the color impacting my ends. Just trying to reduce as much damage as possible.
> I know my ends stay raggedy so just trying to eliminate as many causes as possible.
> 
> With the semi-permanent, I focus on the roots to start and then massage it through the rest of my hair. I don't focus on the ends too much but I do try to cover the gray as much as possible.


Thanks for the info! I'm interested in learning more about hair color, but I know I'm too chicken to actually do it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm interested in learning more about hair color, but I know I'm too chicken to actually do it.


@Prettymetty is the queen of color. She has good results with color. I just color to get rid of grays. If I wasn't gray I wouldn't color at all.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 26, 2016)

Since I've been a straight haired natural for about four three months consistently now some of my ends are a lot looser than before. My twistouts look good but I have some stray ends, kinda like when you first BC.

Oh well I'll use flexirods or perm rods on the end and keep it pushing.

I need to figure out how to keep my ends inside the perm rod though.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

I might as well join since my focus for this year is to keep my ends happy so that I can retain my growth. 

I started off the year with some dry rough looking ends.  But my efforts of focusing condish and leave ins plus oil there has completely turned that around for me.

I am natural with colored hair.  My hair length is between SL and APL.  I can't afford to stop coloring since I have some serious gray hair.  So babying my hair is a must.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2016)

I saw the Loreal extraordinary oil cream at Cvs and I got curious... A little squeezed out of the bottle and it looks and smells exactly like Kerastase Elixir Ultime serum and mask. Cvs has it on sale 2 for $12 this week. Once I run out of my Garnier cream I'm switching to that leave in.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay Lemongrass, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on length & KJ Natural's Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 26, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I saw the Loreal extraordinary oil cream at Cvs and I got curious... A little squeezed out of the bottle and it looks and smells exactly like Kerastase Elixir Ultime serum and mask. Cvs has it on sale 2 for $12 this week. Once I run out of my Garnier cream I'm switching to that leave in.


How do the ingredients compare?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> How do the ingredients compare?


I didn't read the list, but the scent and consistency are on point. Usually their dupes never smell as good which is why I'm willing to pay more for the good stuff. I'm trying not to be a pj right now, but I kinda want to try the whole Extraordinary oil line.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 27, 2016)

Yesterday, I did a stand alone Olapex treatment, used Komaza Care Protein Strengthener followed by Alter Ego Garlic Mask.  My ends are well lubed with Oyin products and tucked away in a protective style.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 28, 2016)

Worked on my ends tonight.  Spritzed and oiled ends


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2016)

I got my hair straightened today so I'm not going to add anything to it just yet. Tomorrow I might moisturize my ends with Nectar Thermique. I want to get one of those trimming combs from Sally's so I can trim my ends Sunday


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair straightened today so I'm not going to add anything to it just yet. Tomorrow I might moisturize my ends with Nectar Thermique. I want to get one of those trimming combs from Sally's so I can trim my ends Sunday


What's a trimming comb? Is it just a comb or is there something special about it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What's a trimming comb? Is it just a comb or is there something special about it?


It is a comb on one side and a clamp on the other side. People use it for the comb chase method too.
http://www.amazon.com/New-Image-Vented-Straightening-Cutting/dp/B006LRL7OO


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

Did an oil rinse for my mid week wash. Used the TVO peach butter on my ends while twisting it up.

My ends felt better this week. Combing them seems to be better for me than finger detangling. 

I'm still searching hing for better products for my ends. I don't think they are getting enough moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmm


Prettymetty said:


> It is a comb on one side and a clamp on the other side. People use it for the comb chase method too.


I've never seen that. I will have to check it out when I go back.


----------



## toaster (Jan 29, 2016)

Going to visit a friend this weekend and m didn't want to travel with oil. I usually don't oil my ends Saturday night since I wash on Sunday's, but I'll be missing my Friday night oiling. 

I know it will be fine, but I may scour her kitchen to see if there's coconut or grapeseed oil available.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been using AVG and sealing it with either Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum or a butter. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm going to lightly moisturize my ends with Nectar Thermique before I leave the house today. It's cold and sunny at the same time so my hair needs some protection.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2016)

Today was CW Friday:

Pre-poo'd under my wig at work with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends. 
When I got home, I added Aubrey Organics GPB & HSR mix on ends and AO White Camellia on scalp & length for an hour under a heat cap.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd with HH Totally Twisted, Joico K-pak Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Balancing Conditioner.
LOCB'd with *L = *Annabelle's Honeydew LI, *O = *Keravada Super Gro, *C = *Ouidad Moisture Lock, *B = *Marie Dean Coconut Cream on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, I haven't been very good at posting in here. But I did end up trimming my hair a couple of weeks ago. My ends were actually in really good shape, but I'm happy to have a more official starting point. So far I've pretty much been bunning my hair everyday.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 30, 2016)

I dusted my ends last week and I will probably dust again next month and trim in the spring when I give myself a blowout.  

Interestingly enough, Carol's Daughter Health Hair Butter works well on my ends. I've used it on and off for years (since the '90s) but never focused it on my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm going to do a search and destroy tonight before I moisturize my ends.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 31, 2016)

Did a roller set and dusted. My ends feel lovely now. I took the rollers out one by one and trimmed as I went. I trimmed as much or as little as needed on every roller. This picture shows the before and after of one roller.



Seems like every 3 months is my sweet spot. I had no ssk's nor splits before but I did have some thinning. I have the length I want but now my goal is thickness from root to tip so every 3 months it is!

After trimming, I oiled my ends and put my hair up. Midweek, I'll be taking it down, moisturizing, and heave sealing with my pomade. Cheers to a nice hemline! Woot woot!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 1, 2016)

My ends are looking so much better.  I used a little Roux Porosity Control on those ends while I mixed my hair cocktail, then dusted the ends before twisting my ends.  So happy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2016)

Yesterday was a beneficial trim day for strengthening hair. Was it a coincidence or did you plan the trim @lulu97 @mzteaze ?

I didn't plan to trim until Spring Equinox, but those splits had to go.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 1, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yesterday was a beneficial trim day for strengthening hair. Was it a coincidence or did you plan the trim @lulu97 @mzteaze ?
> 
> I didn't plan to trim until Spring Equinox, but those splits had to go.



No real plan just coincidence.  I'd been wanting to do it for awhile now.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2016)

Did a little snip snipping of some scraggly looking ends today. Only on the lower half of my head.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yesterday was a beneficial trim day for strengthening hair. Was it a coincidence or did you plan the trim @lulu97 @mzteaze ?
> 
> I didn't plan to trim until Spring Equinox, but those splits had to go.




@Prettymetty No I've never followed those calenders, however if the day I cut on gone give me some skrenfff, I'll shole take that!


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 1, 2016)

My ends look pretty good in my opinion. I will have my stylist do a dusting in two weeks. After that I'll be curly until about April then get a trim before I start PSng.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 2, 2016)

CW'd and put Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on ends.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 3, 2016)

My ends have been pretty tangly but no splits, just those dang ssks. I'll hold off trimming on one of the strengthening days. 

A couple yrs ago my ends were great when I was heavy sealing them with EVCO and wrapping in saran wrap. Just reupped on the oil so I will reintroduce this into my routine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

I haven't moisturized my ends in a couple of days, but the oils from my scalp are travelling down. I might curl my ends with flexirods today


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm pretty happy that I dusted my ends the other day.  My hair looked really nice while I washed it tonight.

I also applied some Roux Porosity Control to the ends as a mid step before DC so that I can keep the ends as moisturized as possible.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2016)

I moisturized yesterday with Nectar Thermique and sealed the ends with evoo. My hair is still cross wrapped from last night. I will let my hair down later when I get my boys from school.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2016)

Im looking forward to reaching some length goal so I can start getting trims to even out my hair. With all of my slef trimming and previous breakage sections of my hair vary in length.

Maybe I will be there by the 4th quarter.


----------



## toaster (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm still paying attention to my ends  when I wash, DC, and apply my leave in. During the week I lightly oil my hair nightly and wear it up in a bun during the day. 

I just trimmed two weeks ago but I seem to be maintaining crack-a-lackin' length at the back.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Yesterday was Shampoo Friday:


Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus & Sage DC and went under my heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner, reconstructed with Ion, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Soultanical's Mane Thick, *C =* Ouidad Moisture Lock & Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Keravada Green Tea on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle Lavendar JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.
My ends were babied through the entire process.


----------



## Ruby True (Feb 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Cowashed, Used Olaplex and then a Quinoa Protein Conditioner. Did a search and destroy during the Olaplex and Protein Conditioner. Hoping, hoping, hoping I see healthier ends in the spring.


 
Do you like Olaplex? My stylist just recommended it to me.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2016)

Ruby True said:


> Do you like Olaplex? My stylist just recommended it to me.


I would say yes. I can't say I notice a dramatic difference but my hair does seem to be acting a little better. I have used Olaplex #3 twice. I was going to use it every 2 weeks but have decided on once a quarter and using protein every 2 weeks.

Because I knew my hair was struggling I figured it couldn't hurt. But I honestly think I will need to try if over several months to really give a true assessment of it. I think if I wore my hair straight it would be easier to tell.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Garnier Sleek and shine cream. Then I did my 7th inversion with sulfur oil.


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 7, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> My ends are looking so much better.  I used a little *Roux Porosity Control *on those ends while I mixed my hair cocktail, then dusted the ends before twisting my ends.  So happy.



Is that product discontinued?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

Anonymous53 said:


> Is that product discontinued?



No but they reformulated it.  I have mixed feelings on the new version but I have to use it up.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> No but they reformulated it.  I have mixed feelings on the new version but I have to use it up.


Have you tried French Stabilizer?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you tried French Stabilizer?



No what is it?. Where can I get it?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> No what is it?. Where can I get it?


Porosity Control's competition.  I'll try to find a link.  Another one, is Joico Cuticle Sealer.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-neu...zHjYcu8AAeeIcRgpf1TCmr7TTfwOmDGkn4aAmRG8P8HAQ


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2016)

I've made it through the 1st weekend so I think I can wait until March to dust. I will just search and destroy until then.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2016)

Moisturized and oiled my ends. I haven't tried the pomade on my ends yet...doubt I will. I do love it on my 1 year old DS. I had been having the hardest time keeping his hair moisturized....but that Nature's Blessing pomade saved the day. However if it works on his hair, I know it would be too heavy on mine. Our hair is totally opposite. I'll stick to my Shea Moisture spray oils.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin & HE Hello Hydration Conditioners.

I will let my hair air dry for a couple more hours and LOCB'd with *L =* Carol's Daughter Monoi, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 9, 2016)

Smoothed ghee on my ends. I will baggy tonight and wash in the morning.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 9, 2016)

Applied a mix of JBCO, emu and Amla oils on the ends of my twists.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm doing an overnight prepoo on my ends with Biotera weightless shine mask. I'll wash my hair in the morning.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 9, 2016)

@trclemons I'm using your routine as inspiration to pamper my hair. I've gotten so hair lazy

Steaming right now with SM Superfruit masque in big twists. Then I will apply more to my ends, baggy and rinse out tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm doing a curlformer set. It always lets me know how my ends are doing. Have my fingers crossed.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 12, 2016)

Applying a mix of castor and emu oil to  my ends


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

My ends do need dusting but they are definitely much better than any other time I've done a curlformer set. I didn't have major tangling of my ends when I separated. I can definitely wait another 3 weeks before I dust my ends.

I need to make sure I do a protein treatment after I dust my ends.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday and I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair Solution, *C =* Loreal Hydracharge, *O =* Hydrathermal's Growth on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

Dusted about 1/2" to 3/4" of ragged ends. I tried to hold out until March but I didn't make it  Now I'm hoping to make it until May.

Patience, Patience, Patience


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 15, 2016)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday and took off about an inch or so. I will dust in between and plan my next trim depending on how my ends feel.


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 16, 2016)

Ends look and feel good. I'll get better judgement  at my appointment Friday.

I need a new bottle of serum for my ends when I pincurl at night. Almost out of my Giovanni. I'll wait until it completely empty to get something else. I'm thinking Chi Silk Infusion.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2016)

Tonight, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Oyin's Honey Hemp.  I got a late start with my hair and I didn't want to go to bed with a wet head, so I sat under my hood dryer on low for 30 minutes.

Next, I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion's Repair Solutions, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Hydrathermal's Growth Oil  on scalp & Sunny Isle's JBCO on edges, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.

Then, I put on my plastic cap and did my inversion for 4 minutes and I will baggy overnight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2016)

My ends were dry and breaking since I didn't wash and dc for 3 weeks.  I gave my hair some much needed tlc last night. Today I'll moisturize and evaluate my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2016)

My ends broke a little while detangling and moisturizing. I think it's time for an Emergencee treatment and moisturizing dc. It's also time for some more leave in. I'm almost out of Garnier sleek and shine and I want to try the Loreal Extraordinary oil cream. It smells so good! I'm going to Target later. I'll pick up a bottle if it's on sale.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 19, 2016)

Sprayed my ends with Aphogee green tea restructurizer and sealed with some oil blend.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 20, 2016)

I've started applying JBCO on my ends BEFORE DC then sitting under the dryer.  My ends seem to really love this.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 20, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower on length & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Soultanicals Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 21, 2016)

Got a light dusting at my appointment Friday. Nothing too major.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm going to spritz my hair with aloe Vera juice and moisturize my ends with Loreal Extraordinary oil cream.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 22, 2016)

Trying out this Biosilk Silk Therapy Lite on my ends... Not sure if I like it as much as Chi Silk Infusion but we'll see.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2016)

Took my hair down after eight days..mmm feels good to get my fingers on my scalp. After a mild detangle, I smoothed some ghee on my ends and am baggying tonight. I'll wash tomorrow.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, NJoy's Sulfur on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Kyra's Shea Medley Strength & Emollient Butter Cream on ends.


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 23, 2016)

Currently trying water washing.  

It's only an experiment.  I am returning to ayurveda as soon as I get my dang powders in the mail.  I'm also going back to finger detangling my hair to avert breakage/knots on the ends/etc. I washed my hair last night using coconut oil to detangle and dissolve scalp build up.  Then I lightly washed it (only at the scalp) with this bar soap I have called Natural Beauty Cleansing Bar. It didn't take all the coconut oil out of my hair but my scalp is clean.

I finally did a thorough cut and my ends look fantastic.  There are still a couple of knots, but I can easily cut them out the next time I twist my hair.  

I have a giant jar of coconut oil that is strictly for washing, but I think I will always use Vatika oil (which I like to call coconut oil soup). It just leaves my ends so soft and silky.  So does regular coconut oil, but the Vatika oil just feels special.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Loreal Extraordinary oil cream and aloe vera juice. Then I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil. Now my hair is wrapped in a satin scarf.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm trying Aphogee 2 Step for the 1st time tonight. I dusted my ends last weekend so I like to do a protein treatment after. My ends are much better but I want to see how the Aphogee compares to the Komaza.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm trying Aphogee 2 Step for the 1st time tonight. I dusted my ends last weekend so I like to do a protein treatment after. My ends are much better but I want to see how the Aphogee compares to the Komaza.



Please don't forget to update with a comparison! I've been hearing such great things about Komaza but haven't made the plunge yet. Would love to hear a review from a fellow lo-po sister.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Please don't forget to update with a comparison! I've been hearing such great things about Komaza but haven't made the plunge yet. Would love to hear a review from a fellow lo-po sister.


Ok I will try to do a comparison this weekend. I still have the carmeltini in now. 

One thing I know already is that Aphogee is sticky and messy. Ugh


----------



## trclemons (Feb 27, 2016)

For CoWash Saturday, I:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix and Spectrum coconut oil on the ends.
I applied Shea Moisture Manuka DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Jakeala Flax Mallow, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot & Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower & Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Please don't forget to update with a comparison! I've been hearing such great things about Komaza but haven't made the plunge yet. Would love to hear a review from a fellow lo-po sister.



This is my preliminary comparison. I will provide another update next weekend after I take my hair down.

I found the Aphogee 2 step to be sticky and messy. I also found that once I applied it to my hair it was very difficult for me to comb it through or work it through according to the instructions. It made me wonder if I was doing more damage to my ends than repair. The product dried much quicker than the Komaza and it also dried much, much harder. It took quite a long time to rinse it all out but after I did my hair felt soft. I'm not really sure if it felt strong because I've been doing protein fairly regularly.

I could tell that I needed a conditioner behind it, so I used the TVO Carmeltini and left that in overnight.

The Komaza is more of a creamy liquid and it is not messy or sticky.  I usually stay under the dryer for 45 minutes to an hour but it doesn't really dry hard on my hair. It is possible that I'm not using enough. Aphogee 2 step says to saturate your hair. I don't saturate my hair with the Komaza. I wouldn't comb my hair with the Komaza in it but my hair is not a hard shell like the Aphogee when I leave the dryer. My hair rinses soft with the Komaza and I don't need a conditioner after even though I do DC after it.

Before giving my final opinion of Komaza versus Aphogee 2, I want to take my flat twist out this weekend and see how my split and breakage situation is. If I have less splits and breakage then the Aphogee is the winner. However, if its still the same I will have to say the Komaza works better for me since it isn't as sticky and messy.

If Apogee wasn't so sticky and messy I would probably use it over the Komaza because I can get it on the ground. But that situation deters me.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 28, 2016)

I gave my ends a much needed trim on a strengthening day last week. I had a ton of ssks and some splits stemming from 4 wash n goes I did over the past few months 

They feel good again and should be super easy for me to spoil since I'm wearing flat twists with braided ends under wigs. Hopefully I won't have to trim for another 3 months bc I don't want to cut away any progress.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2016)

CW'd and put Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been spraying my ends with Chi Keratin Mist almost daily. I haven't been seeing any broken strands so I'm happy. Tomorrow I am going to wash and dc


----------



## trclemons (Mar 5, 2016)

LBO'd with *L =* Cream & Coco's 1000 Flowers, *B =* Alikay's Shea Yogurt on length, Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Honey's Handmade Whipped Vanilla on ends, *O =* Sunny Isles Lavender JBCO on edges.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 5, 2016)

I baggied my hair last night. Today. I coated my ends with a mix of ghee and coconut oil, before water rinsing and then clay washing. 

I applied gel and dusted my ends coil by coil- taking off about 5mm.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2016)

I cowashed the ends of my braids with the Garnier after color mask. Then I moisturized with Loreal Extraordinary oil cream. My ends have been super dry lately and it's probably because of sulfur oil  Maybe I should take a break from sulfur for a while (no pun intended)

Eta I can use mn and aloe juice in the meantime


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 8, 2016)

Hot oil massage on  my scalp then JBCO on ends.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 8, 2016)

Been using serums pre-blow dry and I've started clipping my hair up at night to keep the ends smooth. Gonna go for a trim when I do a relaxer because it'll be time and the last lady didn't trim off as much as she maybe should have.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 8, 2016)

I went to 2 different stores looking for Keracare Humecto and it was sold out. I guess I'll just use one of my Kerastase masks for my dc tomorrow. My hair is in need of some serious moisture especially my ends.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been spraying my ends with Chi Keratin Mist almost daily. I haven't been seeing any broken strands so I'm happy. Tomorrow I am going to wash and dc



I've been wanting to try that, how do you like it?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 8, 2016)

Steamed my hair for about 20 mins, sprayed flat twists and ends with Aphogee green tea most and sealed ends with herbal grease.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 8, 2016)

curlyTisME said:


> I've been wanting to try that, how do you like it?


It's a nice mist that I like to use before moisturizing my ends. I've been using it since my relaxed days. I like it better than the Aphogee keratin spray, because it's a lighter protein.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2016)

I LCOB'd with *L =* Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers Martini Mist, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Mielle Organics on scalp & Sunny Isles JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Hydration on ends.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> It's a nice mist that I like to use before moisturizing my ends. I've been using it since my relaxed days. I like it better than the Aphogee keratin spray, because it's a lighter protein.



 I can understand that. I have the Aphogee and I use it only when I blow dry at home. I will see if my Marshall's or TJ Maxx has some. Thank you!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 9, 2016)

Cowashed with TJ TTT, sprayed with Aphogee green tea mist and sealed ends with oil mix and herbal grease.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Mar 10, 2016)

I didn't join this challenge in time, but I was just creeping in here to say that my hair ends have been in LOVE with kinky curly knot today. I would say try putting your moisturizer on first, then kinky curly, and seal with an oil. my ends stay soft & smooth for at least two full days & no breakage (i have over processed hair)


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2016)

I mixed Mane n tail conditioner with hot six oil and aloe vera juice.  I'm going to use this on my ends every day this week.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 12, 2016)

Pre-Poo'd my ends overnight with Duafe Naturals Whipped Amla.  Today was CW Saturday and I coated my ends with Belle Butter's Orange Dream Cream.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 12, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I went to 2 different stores looking for Keracare Humecto and it was sold out. I guess I'll just use one of my Kerastase masks for my dc tomorrow. My hair is in need of some serious moisture especially my ends.


Didn't you try Ulta? That's where I get mine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Didn't you try Ulta? That's where I get mine.


I haven't been to Ulta in a while. I didn't know they carried Keracare products!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 13, 2016)

I have not posted here lately because I have been on a long stretch. One of the things I noticed is that my new growth was so shrunken that it caused the rest of my hair to look uneven and broken, however, after flat ironing it this weekend to prepare for my relaxer my ends are not as bad as I thought. I actually retained about 3 inches in 5 months. I am 23 weeks post and have been bunning consistently and leaving it alone.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 20, 2016)

Babied my ends with Duafe Whipped Amla for a pre-poo, a mix of ORS DC & Kapur/Kachri ayurvedic powder, Ion reconstructor and LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

I put in two strand twist tonight. My ends feel pretty good. They feel worse in the back than the front but that's too be expected for a while. My ends in the back are getting better but it's going to take a little bit longer. Perhaps until the fall. Once the back grows out more I think it will be better.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2016)

My ends are happy with a protein moisturizer  (Mane n tail) a few times a week. I've been doing moisturizing dcs to counter the drying effects of my leave in. Next wash day will be Tuesday or Wednesday.  I'm due for a dusting as well.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 22, 2016)

Cream & Coco Moonflower Shimmer on ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

My ends are all lubed up! Tonight I did a curlformer set, so I could dust/trim my ends for the quarter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2016)

I trimmed 1/2 inch Tuesday. My ends feel really soft and moisturized.  I used my Mane n tail mix last night.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 24, 2016)

I have not posted here in a minute. After my relaxer I trimmed my ends but I also did an all over trim with my Split Ender. I was a little intimidated by this tool but after using it my ends feel so good and healthy with no tangles at all. So glad I decided to use it after my relaxer. I think I will use this more regularly to keep my ends healthy.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2016)

Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.



You are so consistent with your regimen. I can't wait to see your progress pictures.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Mane n tail mix and I massaged my scalp with mn and peppermint oil. My hair feels so much better since I stopped wearing wig caps.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 29, 2016)

Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2016)

I washed my hair today and did a dc with Densite mask all over and Cristalliste mask on my ends. Once it airdries a bit I can redo my braids. 

I'm already tired of my wig. I might get a new one this weekend


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 30, 2016)

Just applied Shescentit Brazilnut Curly Buttercream to the ends of my twists.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 2, 2016)

Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 2, 2016)

I've started using a little of Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on my ends.  Very nice so far.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2016)

Parking here in lurkdom for a while...


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Apr 3, 2016)

My ends were feeling & looking thin & weak. I made a new mix of neutral protein filler, silk amino acids, aloe vera juice, & squirt of giovanni direct leave in/giovanni smooth as silk con. I spray it on before I do my pre poo or during the week before moisturizing. It gives a little strength.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2016)

I am moisturizing my ends tonight with L (aloe juice), O (hot six oil) and C (Mane n tail).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2016)

Did a curlformer set to stretch my hair. My ends look OK but I can tell when trying to work through my hair, I could tell I still have a lot of splits higher up my strands. I'm just going to have to keep clipping. It seems like it gets better with each trim so I'm just going to have to be patient.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2016)

This thread gives me a reminder to moisturize my ends and for that I'm grateful. I am currently using Biolage Hydrasource leave in tonic as my liquid, and alternating Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer and Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer sealed with sunflower oil. Sometimes if my ends need it, I'll use a heavy butter, for example, avocado butter, to seal. I feel the butters help to keep the knots at bay.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 9, 2016)

I trimmed my ends today. They look so much better. No more straggly ends on my twists.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

I moisturized my ends and massaged my scalp with sulfur oil. My ends are happy as can be


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 10, 2016)

Gonna have my ends trimmed in a few weeks. Seeing fewer short hairs which is nice... I think I'm going to keep conditions that have light protein in them in rotation.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

I moisturized my ends tonight with Mane n tail, hot six and aloe vera juice. I noticed 4 broken strands all under an inch. It was probably from me pulling on my ends trying to distribute my leave in... I have to work on being patient with my hair. woosah


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 11, 2016)

I moisturized with Shescentit Brazilnut Curly Buttercream then did some twists. I sealed with JBCO.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 13, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on hair


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2016)

On Sunday after a henna treatment, I DC with AO White Camellia with some ghee over the top. 

My hair doesn't feel dry, just soft and strong. My hair seems to like the ghee.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 16, 2016)

HQ Twisting Butter on ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 17, 2016)

JBCO on ends


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 18, 2016)

Ends feeling better after my trim.

Had lots of dry frayed hair that needed to go.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 18, 2016)

I may have to join this! I got a trim two months ago and already my stylist is saying I have split ends and need another trim. 

I was wondering if I should wait to cut them after I get a sew in or cut them this week before the sew in.


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm terrible at updating in here. Still dealing my ends every night. Was using the Mizani supreme oil. Finished that, and now I'm using entwine butter cream hydrator.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 18, 2016)

DC on dry hair, overnight with AO White Camellia. I smoothed coconut oil on my ends, put in bantu knots and wrapped in cling film. I'll clay wash in the morning when I get up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2016)

I cowashed my ends earlier this week and sealed with argan oil. Tomorrow I'm doing a full wash day


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm going to dust my ends this weekend. I was hoping to make it 3 months but I think for now 8 weeks is my limit. 

I'm going to keep it simple and clio the ends of my twist when I take them down. 

I will just be patient and hope that as I get closer to SL I can extend my dusting a little bit more.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2016)

trclemons said:


> HQ Twisting Butter on ends.


Ditto for last night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to dust my ends this weekend. I was hoping to make it 3 months but I think for now 8 weeks is my limit.
> 
> I'm going to keep it simple and clio the ends of my twist when I take them down.
> 
> I will just be patient and hope that as I get closer to SL I can extend my dusting a little bit more.


How often do you usually trim?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> How often do you usually trim?


I usually trim every 8 weeks. I try to go longer but I notice too much breakage and too many splits if I wait any longer.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 22, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on ends


----------



## trclemons (Apr 23, 2016)

AVJ mix & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream overnight & HQ Twisting Butter after today's CW.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 23, 2016)

Ends feel pretty good. 

I think my braids next month will be just what my hair and ends need.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 24, 2016)

I would like to join this challenge please .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

jasmyne14 said:


> I would like to join this challenge please .



Come on in. We aren't formal around here. Just jump on in with an update.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

I dusted my twist  yesterday. I usually separate the twist and then dust each section separately. I just didn't feel like doing all of that yesterday. I just found a spot and clipped. I'm not sure how much I took off. It probably was somewhere between 1/8 and 1/2 depending on the section. My twistout looked pretty good when I finished.

When I washed today going through my hair was pretty easy.

Going to keep my hair in two strand twists. My ends seem to do better with these than the flat twist. Going to moisturize my hair every 2 to three days. I will do protein every 4 to 6 weeks. I'm scheduled for a treatment next week. I will do the Aphogee 2 step so I can get rid of that sticky stuff  I will clip splits and single strand knots as I run into them.

Let's see how long my ends hold up with this new regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2016)

I need to buy a small bottle so I can start misting my ends on days that I don't feel like using products. I saw a youtuber with gorgeous hair yesterday and one of her tips was to spray the ends daily. She also mentioned low manipulation, but I already do that.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 24, 2016)

I got about 1inch trimmed off yesterday but it was very much needed and I've gone back to the LOC method for now using : rose water , castor oil and Olive mix and ors moisturising lotion


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 25, 2016)

No SSK's !!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice


Adiatasha said:


> No SSK's !!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 26, 2016)

DCd overnight with AO White Camellia and coconut oil on roots and ends, all wrapped in clingfilm. . This morning my hair feels soft and defined.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 26, 2016)

Belle Butter's Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm getting my hair trimmed tomorrow using the lunar method for thickness. I'm looking forward to it since it will be my first trim for the year. The next one will probably be done for my birthday in October but if I don't need it then, I'll save it for the end of the year.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ive decided to go back to my trusty Shea butter to lock in the moisture in my hair instead of jumping on bandwagons and using the products that worked for me when I first started my hj and get back on using my coconut oil & hot oil treatments


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2016)

I moisturized my strands with Mane n tail,  hot six oil and aloe juice. My hair feels great.  I might wash and dc later if I have time


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

I got my hair trimmed today. I'm happier now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2016)

I spritzed my ends with water today. My hair seems to like water. Tomorrow I finally get to wash and dc


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2016)

My last dusting helped my ends. I finger detangled tonight and my fingers easily moved through my hair. I think keeping my hair in two strand twist will help me maintain it.

Tonight I did an Olaplex treatment and then a protein treatment with Apoghee 2 step. Doing and overnight carmeltini. I should be good to go tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2016)

Just moisturized and sealed my ends a few minutes ago. I am trying to keep these ends from drying out as much as possible.


----------



## trclemons (May 7, 2016)

HQ White Tea & Lemon Twisting Butter


----------



## curlyTisME (May 8, 2016)

Why did I stop sealing with Shea butter again?!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2016)

I'm just going to spray my ends with water tonight. Since I wear a satin cap under my wig, my ends hold on to moisture a lot better.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2016)

My hair liked the two strand twist but the 3 day twistout, not so much. I will limit my twist outs to no more than 2 days for now.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

I moisturized my damp ends this morning with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner. I didn't seal it with anything though, was running out of time. My hair actually still feels wonderfully moisturized even now.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2016)

I straightened my hair Wednesday night so I'm afraid to use any water based moisturizers. I can moisturize with Nectar Thermique if my ends get thirsty.


----------



## trclemons (May 14, 2016)

LCOB'd with L = LRC Shake n Go, C = Coco Curls, O = Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream Wedding on length, B = HQ Twisting.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2016)

No matter what I do I end up with splits. For now I just have to live with them and hope to minimize them.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 16, 2016)

How can I preserve a perm rod set and protect my ends?


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2016)

curlyTisME said:


> How can I preserve a perm rod set and protect my ends?


You should ask in the Setting to Success thread.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 18, 2016)

I'm going to spray my ends with water and smooth on some Nectar Thermique. I really want to weary hair out this week, but that might be too much manipulation.


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thankful for this thread! My ends were snagging a bit during today's set but I couldn't remember the last time I trimmed. Will trim tonight when I take each roller down.



Ends are snagging a bit again. Not horribly. Will up my moisture to my ends to see if that remedies the problem before I trim again. I usually try to trim only once/twice a year but the longer my hair gets the older the ends are. They may need more TLC.


----------



## trclemons (May 18, 2016)

Used SSI Kiwi Butter.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 19, 2016)

This morning I prepoo'd with coconut oil , shampoo , did a black tea rinse and dc for 15-30mins and blow dry on cool air . Must say my hair feels great but I cant wait for my vitagoods massaging brush to get to me so I can have a deeper treatment and get rid of the dead skin if that makes sense


----------



## curlyTisME (May 19, 2016)

My ends needed a trim and they got one. I'll be pin curling nightly and using a serum when needed on my ends only.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2016)

It's been over 10 days since I've done anything to my hair, much less moisturize my ends because of me being so busy, but maybe I'll be able to start again on the weekend. The next 2 weeks are going to be crazy busy again though.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> No matter what I do I end up with splits. For now I just have to live with them and hope to minimize them.


Aww, I'm sorry sweetie but have you tried plaiting your hair up and wearing wigs @faithVA? That's what's working very well for me.


----------



## GGsKin (May 19, 2016)

I trimmed/ dusted my ends on Monday and followed with a shampoo (needed after Berlin J'ouvert), protein and moisture DC on Tuesday. On Wednesday, I clay washed. My hair feels quite volumous today even though it's not fully dry.


----------



## trclemons (May 21, 2016)

SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Aww, I'm sorry sweetie but have you tried plaiting your hair up and wearing wigs @faithVA? That's what's working very well for me.


No. I'm just going to have to tough it out. I don't really like wigs. I've done almost every type of protective style: wigs, twist with extensions, braids with extensions, weaves. I just can't seem to make myself do them again. I will tough it out until the fall and then see about getting box braids on my hair. I'm still retaining some so hopefully it will be enough.


----------



## LouCrePanJam (May 22, 2016)

I'm currently rocking a weave (my very first.) I go to the salon every two weeks to get my weave and leave out washed and conditioned. This is all new to me, considering in the past I would go years without going to the salon. Before my install, I made sure my ends were trimmed to perfection.

With that being said, I am concerned about my leave out. I use heat once a week.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 22, 2016)

I sprayed my ends with water and moisturized with Loreal Extraordinary oil cream.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> No. I'm just going to have to tough it out. I don't really like wigs. I've done almost every type of protective style: wigs, twist with extensions, braids with extensions, weaves. I just can't seem to make myself do them again. I will tough it out until the fall and then see about getting box braids on my hair. I'm still retaining some so hopefully it will be enough.


Okay love. You know your hair better than anyone and I respect that.


----------



## trclemons (May 25, 2016)

*LCOB'd:  L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *C = *Coco Curls;* O =* Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2016)

Yesterday I used olive oil in my ends and my hair. Hair felt good this morning. When I was applying the oil I started craving French bread...


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2016)

My ends were breaking a bit and felt dry so I cowashed my ends with Therapiste conditioner. I'm letting it sit for 15 minutes then I'll rinse it with cool water and seal with evoo.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2016)

In 3 weeks I'll do my lengthening trim. My hair always seems to act up right before a trim.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 2, 2016)

I can't keep going so long between washes. My ends were not happy this week. I had a lot of breakage because I let my hair airdry without products and then attempted to detangle

I redid my celies tonight after I spritzed each section with water. Then I added Mane n tail to my ends. I will wash again in 2 weeks right in time for my trim and Summer length check.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2016)

Afetr washing my hair yesterday, I used the last bit of my Keracare Jojoba Oil Moisturizer on my ends with some natural butters I had mixed up for sealing my ends. hair is happy again


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2016)

Still clipping splits. I need to check my notebook and see when my next dusting is due.

Tonight I used TGIN leave-in, used Keraveda Organix butter on my ends and then twisted up.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 7, 2016)

Ends feel good. Just got to stay consistent with my trims and moisturizing. I need some more of my trusty Giovanni serum but I think I want to try something a bit heavier for some reason.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 8, 2016)

Siamese Twist Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

Washed my hair on Sunday and layered my ends with shea butter before my gel. 

The recent warm spell had me wet my hair again last night. Feels good.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jun 8, 2016)

I just steamed my hair with the African Pride anti breakage moisturiser as my ends were dry and then I sealed with a jbco mix , even though I washed my hair today , but we had a massive flood in england, so my hair was not at its best.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 8, 2016)

Moisturized and sealed last night. My ends feel good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2016)

I did a whole head baggy today after I massaged my scalp with aloe and peppermint oil. I was going to wash my hair today, but I'll wait until next Wednesday. It has only been a week anyway


----------



## toaster (Jun 14, 2016)

I gave myself about a 2 inch trim yesterday. Even though I don't think single strand knots hinder my length retention, it was much easier to detangle my hair with fresh ends. 

Contemplating two inch trims twice year. If I grow and retain 6 inches a year that means I'll keep two inches total. I'm not really growing my hair out anymore, but it does feel shorter after my trim.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 14, 2016)

Siamese Twists Peach Pracaxi ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2016)

I cowashed Monday with Dark and lovely moisture rich conditioner. 

Today I'll do a Manic panic rinse Infra Red on dry hair for a couple hours. Then I'll shampoo it out and dc with Chroma Captive mask. I have to straighten and trim tonight as well.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 18, 2016)

Siamese Twist Pracaxi Peach on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This week while wearing my hair in a bun and cowashing every morning, I noticed that I had a few SSKs tha I am not happy with. So I'll be plaiting it up again today in preparation for my wigs. I did do a S&D and now I have to heavily moisturize my ends and seal with heavy butters every day to control those little pesky annoyances.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew, sealed my ends with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes. Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Tonight I used some CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel on my ends sealed with some ceramide oils and natural butter combo.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 21, 2016)

Combed my hair the other day for the first time in maybe 6 months. I was tempted to trim for even-ness (I know) but my ends didn't need it so I held off. That can wait for when I eventually straighten.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

I cowashed my hair, moisturized and sealed my ends again this morning. I have a lot of products to use up so I have to up my hair game to do so.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 21, 2016)

LCO'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Moisturized my ends tonight, no oil sealing. I'll do the works in the morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Moisturized my ends tonight, no oil sealing. I'll do the works in the morning.


Same. Tomorrow is wash day


----------



## Royalq (Jun 22, 2016)

I constantly have 2 inches of ends that are have midshaft splits. No matter how much i trim its always thrlast 2 inches of my hair. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2016)

Royalq said:


> I constantly have 2 inches of ends that are have midshaft splits. No matter how much i trim its always thrlast 2 inches of my hair. Any idea what might be causing this?


What are you doing? Sounds mechanical. Do you have color? Are u relaxed? What are you using to comb and style your hair with? And have you completely cut off what was needed to cut off? Like did you cut off 2 inches?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

I did a cowash this morning, moisturized and sealed my ends this morning now heading out to work in a few minutes.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> What are you doing? Sounds mechanical. Do you have color? Are u relaxed? What are you using to comb and style your hair with? And have you completely cut off what was needed to cut off? Like did you cut off 2 inches?


To add to the questions how often do you do a true prison treatment? How often are you washing and conditioning?


----------



## Royalq (Jun 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> What are you doing? Sounds mechanical. Do you have color? Are u relaxed? What are you using to comb and style your hair with? And have you completely cut off what was needed to cut off? Like did you cut off 2 inches?


Im natural, no color . I style with my fingers and detangle once a month with a paddle brush . I havent cut off thw 2 inches because i havent figured out whats causing it. I trim then it goes right back to being the last 2 inches. I would hate to cut 2 inches then it does back to the way it was . I lost alot of length last year from trimming


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2016)

Royalq said:


> Im natural, no color . I style with my fingers and detangle once a month with a paddle brush . I havent cut off thw 2 inches because i havent figured out whats causing it. I trim then it goes right back to being the last 2 inches. I would hate to cut 2 inches then it does back to the way it was . I lost alot of length last year from trimming


You gotta cut those 2 inches off. That's the only way to go. And get rid of the paddle brush. And detangle more than once a month with a wide toothed comb. How often do you shampoo, and deep condition your hair?


----------



## Royalq (Jun 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You gotta cut those 2 inches off. That's the only way to go. And get rid of the paddle brush. And detangle more than once a month with a wide toothed comb. How often do you shampoo, and deep condition your hair?


.
I shampoo once a month and dc every two weeks after cowashing. When i dont use my paddle brush i get alot of shed hairs. When im twisting i keep pulling out shed hairs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2016)

Royalq said:


> .
> I shampoo once a month and dc every two weeks after cowashing. When i dont use my paddle brush i get alot of shed hairs. When im twisting i keep pulling out shed hairs.


You need to shampoo and DC at least once a week, but two weeks at the most! And if you did that more, and detangled during wash day, or even when you cowash, you wouldn't need the paddle brush. I shed a lot, but I have a lot of hair anyway. I don't have thick hair, but I have a lot of strands, so it appears thick. So I understand the twisting and shedding.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2016)

Royalq said:


> .
> I shampoo once a month and dc every two weeks after cowashing. When i dont use my paddle brush i get alot of shed hairs. When im twisting i keep pulling out shed hairs.


Do you use protein at all? I agree with you about figuring out the issue before cutting. 

Try switching to a wide tooth comb over the paddle brush. If your hair is already distressed it can't take the stress of a paddle brush.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

^^^All very great suggestions for the split ends. I believe one of the chief thing to do to avoid so much damage is to manipulate the hair much less, in addition to the regular deep conditioning (especially protein treatments are very much needed to repair the hair maybe once a month). 

Personally, I give myself a protein treatment once every 2-4 weeks and I believe it's a great contributor to my hair's overall improvement. Moisture moisture moisture. The ends are the oldest part of the hair and needs a lot of moisture sealed in a creamy/butter type sealant. 

I don't do twists/twist-outs, because for my hair, that's too much manipulation especially since I can't get them to last longer than a day or two.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2016)

@Royalq Great questions and advice given. I was going to ask how you were styling your hair and if you flat twist, or two strand twist by 'borrowing' from the separate sections. This can also increase the chance of damage.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Do you use protein at all? I agree with you about figuring out the issue before cutting.
> 
> Try switching to a wide tooth comb over the paddle brush. If your hair is already distressed it can't take the stress of a paddle brush.



I used to use protein but i stopped because i never noticed a difference in my hair. I used to use aphogee 2 step once every few months and maintain with the 2 minute.i used to use a wide tooth comb too but felt it wasnt doing a good job at removing shed hair because i kept pulling out long strands as i was styling. 


AbsyBlvd said:


> @Royalq Great questions and advice given. I was going to ask how you were styling your hair and if you flat twist, or two strand twist by 'borrowing' from the separate sections. This can also increase the chance of damage.


Yes i borrow because i suck at splitting the hair evenly. As i go on usually one side is much skinnier than the other so i borrow to even them out. At my nape the hairs closer to the edge are shorter so it finishes before the other side, so i borrow from the longer one if i need to.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2016)

Fully moisturized my hair this morning with combination of leave-ins, butters and oils and tonight it still feels wonderfully soft.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 26, 2016)

Did a henna treatment yesterday and I'm now DCing overnight with AO White Camellia and coconut oil.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Do you use protein at all? I agree with you about figuring out the issue before cutting.
> 
> Try switching to a wide tooth comb over the paddle brush. If your hair is already distressed it can't take the stress of a paddle brush.


What kind of wide tooth comb would you recommend? I used to buy any ole one from walmart.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2016)

Royalq said:


> What kind of wide tooth comb would you recommend? I used to buy any ole one from walmart.


The Hercules sage magic rake combs are good. Catch them while they are on sale.

If you need to get one on the ground find what that says it's seamless. Sallys should have one.

I hear the Ouidad comb is good but it's also expensive.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 29, 2016)

I used Lait Vital on my ends today (a moisturizing rinse out conditioner) and spritzed them with water. I massaged a few drops of sulfur oil into my scalp abd wore a baggy for about 30 minutes. My ends are shiny and moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2016)

I sprayed my hair with water and glycerin and then I put Nectar Thermique on the ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2016)

Blow dried my hair and dusted my ends with my SplitEnder. Did a search and destroy for what the SplitEnder didn't get. 

I guess my ends are improving but not really sure. I will keep dusting every two months and doing search and destroys until the end of the year. I plan to go to a salon at the end of the year and have them give me a trim and even my hair out.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2016)

I have been moisturizing my hair everynight with CRN Aloe Whipped gel. I'm a little lazy now though so nothing tonight since tomorrow is wash and DC day.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with Hea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture. 

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench 

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 2, 2016)

Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresh Butter on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2016)

I just sprayed my hair with glycerin and water but that's all I'm doing. I am too lazy to do more than that tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 3, 2016)

I sprayed my hair with water and glycerin and then moisturized with Loreal Extraordinary oil cream. When I run out of that I want to buy an Herbal Essence leave in.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 4, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Did a henna treatment yesterday and I'm now DCing overnight with AO White Camellia and coconut oil.



I repeated this on Sat/ Sunday. Snipped a few ends here and there; up to an inch off some strands.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 9, 2016)

Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 9, 2016)

I did a quarterly dust/trim on this past Tuesday.


----------



## Royalq (Jul 10, 2016)

So i bought some new things and im planning to baby my hair the way i did when i first BCd. I was cowashing daily alternating between a moisture and protein conditioner, moisturizing and sealing daily and protein treatment weekly. At this time i had no ssks. But my hair has gotten much longer, going from 2 inches to 16.  it would take me much longer. And how will i style it? Im thinking of letting go of my hope of doing twist outs because i cant get them to last more than a day. I might get into bunning afyer cowashing.i cant do wash n gos.  Im going to trim off 1 inch sometime this week and start my new regimen.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter gel infused with some ceramide oils. My hair is happy, happy, happy .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2016)

I detangled and trimmed my ends. I didn't do anything to my hair and allowed it to knot up, so I decided to get it together and get that under control. I have been very lazy with my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2016)

I just moisturized my hair with Aunt Jackie's Knot Havin' It sealed in with CRN Curliade Moisture Butter. This isn't keeping my hair super moisturized so I have to remoisturize it everyday. I'll use it up but I won't be repurchasing it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing my ends with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2016)

I moisturized my hair with Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky leave in and Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk. My hair smells awesome right now


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

My ends still feel fine tonight so I don't think I will be moisturizing them tonight.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.



Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 21, 2016)

Spritzed my hair with water and baggied/ ghe overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

I moisturized my ends this morning with Bekura's Honey Latte and sealed with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Oil combo.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Moisturized with Bekura's Hony latte, no sealant. My hair is still very soft and moisturized from last night but I enjoy the smell and texture of this hair milk so much.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 23, 2016)

Put Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

I just finished moisturizing my hair with Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk (I'm realizing that this milk feels better on my dry hair) sealed with Bekura Apple & Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup. They both smell divine and feel soooo good on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2016)

I moisturized my hair tonight with SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream and I love it. It is very light and fluffy and it left so much moisture in my hair. It is definitely a repurchase item.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2016)

I tried stretching my hair tonight with barrettes while air drying. Not sure it helped. But I'm going to play around with this some more for the next month. I need to start my hair earlier so I can let my hair dry a bit more before twisting it up to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2016)

Used Bekura Honey latte Hair Milk to moisturize my hair tonight sealed with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Hair Syrup


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 18, 2016)

My ends are still lubed up.  I'll dust again in Sept/Oct.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

Put jojoba oil on my hair, smoothing back in one and dabbing my ends. I'll baggy my whole head tonight, wrapped in a scarf.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Haven't posted in here in a while. Since my BC I have dusted my ends. I usually will seal with vitamin E oil or a heavy cream/butter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2016)

My ends still look nice from my June trim. I'll trim again sometime next month just to even up my hemline some more.

I'll be keeping my hair straight for the next few months.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2016)

Doing a length check next weekend. Will use my SplitEnder on my ends to just take off a little bit. They are better but still rebellious.


----------



## maxineshaw (Aug 22, 2016)

About a week and a half ago I cut roughly 4-6 inches off my ends. Best decision I have made in a long time. My ends were just too bad from that henna. I couldnt retain moisture. I was applying leave in, moisturizer, and sealing with pomades. My hair would look super dull and kmotted/frayed/stringy.

I can actually see a curl pattern in my hair now. Later on this year I am going to get my hair professionally shaped up. I tried really hard to hold on and sometimes the best thing you can do for your ends is let them go.

On a product note I have started using the Shea Moisture Yucca Styling Milk again. My hair feels so supple.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2016)

Anonymous53 said:


> About a week and a half ago I cut roughly 4-6 inches off my ends. Best decision I have made in a long time. My ends were just too bad from that henna. I couldnt retain moisture. I was applying leave in, moisturizer, and sealing with pomades. My hair would look super dull and kmotted/frayed/stringy.
> 
> I can actually see a curl pattern in my hair now. Later on this year I am going to get my hair professionally shaped up. I tried really hard to hold on and sometimes the best thing you can do for your ends is let them go.
> 
> On a product note I have started using the Shea Moisture Yucca Styling Milk again. My hair feels so supple.



Sounds like  you are a good point and ready to get a fresh start.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2016)

I had a little of Bekura Honey Latte and a little of Bekura Apple & Sorghum Syrup left over that I combined, shook it up to infuse them and that's what I used on my ends tonight. It smells awesome and left my hair nice and silky soft.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 31, 2016)

I did a 1/2 inch trim Sunday night on a thickening day after I straightened my hair. Last night I oiled my ends with Cream of Nature argan oil. My hair seems heavier, yet more flowy since I oiled my ends.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2016)

I have been using APB leave-in conditioner on my ends but tonight, I don't feel so well, so I won't be doing anything to my hair tonight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 1, 2016)

I trimmed some more of my hair in the front. Just getting rid of the overprocessed ends. Moisturizing and twisting my ends with elasta QP mango butter. I know I'm cutting progress away, but I don't need to hang on to dead weight. My bangs are back to my eyebrows.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2016)

Still not well tonight so I won't be touching my ends tonight. I will try again tomorrow depending on how I feel.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Still not well tonight so I won't be touching my ends tonight. I will try again tomorrow depending on how I feel.


Feel better boo!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Feel better boo!


Thank you sweetie . I'm taking some cold and flu meds, hoping to get better soon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2016)

Product rave: Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream is everything for my ends right now!  I use it twice a day; when I unwrap in the morning and before bed.

It has the perfect consistency,  smells great and has an easy pump. Best of all it was only 1.50 at Big Lots. I should have got a few more bottles...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2016)

Will spray some leave-in and moisture my ends with EQP mango butter. I will wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2016)

Stretching my hair doesn't seem to be doing much for my ends. I may just have to wait until all the color grows out. I hope it is the color because if not I'm at a loss. 

But it is better than it was a year ago. And hopefully with each dusting and trim it gets better. It's probably time for another Olaplex. Maybe I should start using it weekly instead of once a month.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2016)

Stretching my hair doesn't seem to be doing much for my ends. I may just have to wait until all the color grows out. I hope it is the color because if not I'm at a loss. 

But it is better than it was a year ago. And hopefully with each dusting and trim it gets better. It's probably time for another Olaplex. Maybe I should start using it weekly instead of once a month.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry ladies, I have been neglecting my ends this last week or so trying to get over a head cold. I feel a lot better now though so I will be back to my regimen maybe as early as this evening. I need to start this month's inversions as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2016)

I put in some braids to go under my wig last night. My ends still feel really smooth. I'll add some more Herbal Essences cream tonight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 7, 2016)

Did my last snipping of the year tonight. I only "trimmed" my bang area. Every where else only needed a super mini dusting. My ends look and feel really good.

 

I cut out ssk's as I get them, keep my ends stretched and lubricated so I think that has a lot to do with me not needing to trim that often. I've decided to let my hair grow until the length gets on my nerves in which I case I'll go back to maintenance trims (seasonal) But for now, I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing technique wise, monitor and snip as needed. No more schedules. I've done this before when I was trying to reach a length goal with no adverse effects. Just gotta stay on top of my game. Hopefully being on the grow again will take me out of my hair funk and give me something to look forward to cause Lawd a mercy, I'm bored out of my mind with hair talk. I wanna be excited again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Did my last snipping of the year tonight. I only "trimmed" my bang area. Every where else only needed a super mini dusting. My ends look and feel really good.
> 
> View attachment 373273
> 
> I cut out ssk's as I get them, keep my ends stretched and lubricated so I think that has a lot to do with me not needing to trim that often. I've decided to let my hair grow until the length gets on my nerves in which I case I'll go back to maintenance trims (seasonal) But for now, I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing technique wise, monitor and snip as needed. No more schedules. I've done this before when I was trying to reach a length goal with no adverse effects. Just gotta stay on top of my game. Hopefully being on the grow again will take me out of my hair funk and give me something to look forward to cause Lawd a mercy, I'm bored out of my mind with hair talk. I wanna be excited again.



That is truly hair porn


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 8, 2016)

My ends need constant love and support, I've been dedicated to doing better.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 8, 2016)

I just put some water on my ends, moisturized with Touchably smooth cream and sealed with Con argan oil.


----------



## planters (Sep 8, 2016)

I cut away any SSKs immediately upon sight if I am unable to loosen it up- I just started using Ettenio products- I coat the ends with the leave in and seal with coconut oil or castor oil. However Henna and regular baggy treatments is the a good way to keep my overall hair thick and lush.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm going to comb out my hair on Saturday. I've been feeling a few lumps in my clumps. It's been a few months since I've combed, and with my drop in wash days (thus detangling sessions), I need to do this before my hair starts locing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm tired of looking like a slave. Wearing a Twistout this evening. I moisturized my ends with EQP mango leave-in and sealed with the mango butter. I will be washing my hair Saturday and twist for a fresh Twistout Sunday. I need some sort of balance in my look. Plus I was hot with that Tuban scarf on. Looking like I was carrying a shot gun, leading people through the swamp.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2016)

I've been using APB Leave-in as my nightly moisturizer and HQS Coconut Lime Oil as a sealant.


----------



## planters (Sep 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Did my last snipping of the year tonight. I only "trimmed" my bang area. Every where else only needed a super mini dusting. My ends look and feel really good.
> 
> View attachment 373273
> ot needing to trim that often. I've decided to let my hair grow until the lenon my nerves in which I case I'll go back to maintenance trims (seasonal) But for now, I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing technique wise, monitor and snip as needed. No more schedules. I've done this before when I was trying to reach a length goal with no adverse effects. Just gotta stay on top of my game. Hopefully being on the grow again will take me out of my hair funk and give me something to look forward to cause Lawd a mercy, I'm bored out of my mind with hair talk. I wanna be excited again.





lulu97 said:


> Did my last snipping of the year tonight. I only "trimmed" my bang area. Every where else only needed a super mini dusting. My ends look and feel really good.
> 
> View attachment 373273
> 
> I cut out ssk's as I get them, keep my ends stretched and lubricated so I think that has a lot to do with me not needing to trim that often. I've decided to let my hair grow until the length gets on my nerves in which I case I'll go back to maintenance trims (seasonal) But for now, I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing technique wise, monitor and snip as needed. No more schedules. I've done this before when I was trying to reach a length goal with no adverse effects. Just gotta stay on top of my game. Hopefully being on the grow again will take me out of my hair funk and give me something to look forward to cause Lawd a mercy, I'm bored out of my mind with hair talk. I wanna be excited again.


 I could make your ends into a scrunchie, it looks so lush and plump!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That is truly hair porn





planters said:


> I could make your ends into a scrunchie, it looks so lush and plump!



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

Used Kyra Shea's Baby Powder & SSI Kiwi Kiss.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 14, 2016)

Been moisturizing my hair this week with HQS Greaseless Moisture and sealing with ST Cupuacu and Carrot Butter. They are both awrsome.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2016)

I have ends of steel right now. I can manipulate my hair  now without seeing a bunch of dry, broken strands. I think the bkt sealed in moisture and it definitely makes my hair softer.

I've been putting Herbal Essences cream on every other day. I might wash and dc again tomorrow just because it's so much easier now


----------



## Aggie (Sep 14, 2016)

I used HQS Greaseless Moisture with Avocado Oil to seal this morning before work.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2016)

This afternoon I used HQS Greaseless Moisture sealed with avocado oil. I'll be using this month until the avocado oil I have left.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

Today I moisturized my hair with DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Hair Whip and sealed with Bekura Palm Tapioca. My hair is happily swimming in moisture


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2016)

I drenched my ends with Herbal Essences leave in and put on my satin bonnet. I'm starting to miss my hair again.  Maybe I'll wear it out for a week or 2 after I wash it tomorrow


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 21, 2016)

Trimmed today and M&S with Cantu LI Con & Mane Choice Doesn't get much butter than this and threw my hair in 4 celies for the night.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 22, 2016)

Dusted my ends today before water rinsing.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

My hair is still holding moisture tonight so I won't be moisturizing my ends tonight. That Bekura Palm Tapioca is a really good sealant on top of the DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Hair Whip. Nice combo


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm doing a moisturizing dc with Kerastase Masquintense. Next week I'll do a protein dc


----------



## trclemons (Sep 24, 2016)

Put SSI Kiwi Kiss on my ends today. 

I have been styling my hair in 2 strand twists, but with each take down, I get a few knotted ends.  This is my last week with twists and I will be returning to wigs for 6 months so my ends will get a rest from the knots.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 25, 2016)

Tonight I used Eden's Body Works Curl Defining Creme as a moisturizer and sealed it with evoo. My hair feels wonderful.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 26, 2016)

^^Used the same products from last night .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

I will be using Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk on my ends after washing today.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2016)

Kyra's Shea Buttercream on ends.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 2, 2016)

Used elasta qp mango butter on my ends and sealed with olive oil , Jamaican black castor oil and peppermint oil mix .


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 4, 2016)

Im in braids, I guess that counts as keeping them healthy considering I got a trim right before putting the braids in. See you galls in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Camille Rose Naturals Curlaide Moisture Butter last night before heading to bed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 5, 2016)

I haven't sealed at all this week, but I moisturized daily with Touchably Smooth cream. I might cowash later and redo my celies


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 7, 2016)

I cowashed Wednesday, moisturized twice and sealed yesterday with Cream of Nature argan oil, and tonight I will moisturize again before bed. I'm going to a waterpark tomorrow for my son's birthday and I'm trying not to get my hair wet at all. I won't have the time to wash it again probably until Sunday night.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 8, 2016)

Kyra Shea Buttercream on ends.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yesterday I wash my hair

Shampooed:- creme of nature moisturising shampoo

Deep conditioner :- Aussie moist and oil mix under plastic cap for 2-3 hours

Leavins:- aphogee pro vitamin leavin and creme of nature leavin conditioner

Airdried canerows


When I got home from work after 1am I sprayed my canerows with aphogee leavin conditioner and moisturising spray mix , oiled scalp with jbco and peppermint oil , moisturised with African pride moisturising hair lotion and sealed with shea butter,  it's not a lot sounds like it .


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 12, 2016)

I was too tired to moisturize last night, so today I'll drench my ends in Touchably Smooth cream and seal with argan oil.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2016)

Kyra Shea's Buttercream


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

Still doing search and destroy with each wash. Looking forward to my next dusting. Going to try to extend it to December but I'm doing a curl formers set next weekend which will give me a good ,Luella as to what my ends look like. Might have to take care of them then.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 20, 2016)

I cleansed and conditioned my hair today. Then I used Suave Keratin Infusions leave in as a detangler and redid my braids. I moisturized my ends with Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream, but I didn't seal. I will seal with argan oil in a few days.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 22, 2016)

Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 24, 2016)

Baggying my hair tonight as the weather is making my hair really dry


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

I've really been neglecting my ends this month but I'm plaiting it down again today so I'll be back to it this evening for sure


----------



## trclemons (Oct 29, 2016)

Kyra Shea Buttercream


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2016)

As I installed my curlformers I could tell my ends needed dusting. I don't think they are terrible but I will know when I take out the curlformers. If I have to dust I will do it Monday or Tuesday night.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

Tonight I used Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk sealed with Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Hair & Body Butter.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

My ends weren't as bad as I was expecting. I did a search and destroy while I was putting in flexi rods. I think I can just. Online to search and destroy in November and do a trim in December when I flat iron. This is the best my ends have done in years.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2016)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk sealed with Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Hair & Body Butter again tonight. My ends are feeling happy again.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2016)

Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ends look pretty nice so far. Washing and conditioning now.


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 5, 2016)

Haven't had to dust or trim in a few weeks now, I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2016)

Used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk sealed with Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Hair Butter.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been moisturising my plaits with elasta qp mango butter and sealing with Jamaican black castor oil every two days until I get my relaxer done which may be at the end of the month or the next two weeks depending on my work schedule .


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2016)

Tonight I used the last of the Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk with Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm to seal.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2016)

My ends are just as moist as can be. I used a bit of Herbal Essences cream tonight and I did a full head baggy.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 8, 2016)

Moisturised ends with elasta qp mango butter and sealed with olive oil mix


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2016)

Tonight I used Soultanicals Curly Grail Pumpkin Coconut Cocktail to moisturize and sealed it in with Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm. My hair feels so goodt with this wonderful combination


----------



## trclemons (Nov 11, 2016)

Alikay Shea Yogurt


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 11, 2016)

My ends are great. I just need to reduce this shedding. My hair seems thinner after every wash


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2016)

My ends are tangling and knotting a lot more but I've mainly been wearing it down. I'm going to try to wear it up more often for a while, to see if that helps.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> My ends are great. I just need to reduce this shedding. My hair seems thinner after every wash


 I'm so sorry.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 18, 2016)

Alikay Shea Yogurt


----------



## trclemons (Nov 25, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Alikay Shea Yogurt


Ditto!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2016)

Sistawithrealhair did a video on grapeseed oil, so I got some and OMG my hair/skin are loving it! My nails, hands, and ends are so happy and hydrated. The best part is that it absorbs without any greasy residue


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2016)

Overnight pre-pooing my hair tonight with a mixture of deep conditioner and meadowfoam oil. Hair feels wonderfully soft.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Sistawithrealhair did a video on grapeseed oil, so I got some and OMG my hair/skin are loving it! My nails, hands, and ends are so happy and hydrated. The best part is that it absorbs without any greasy residue




I like it for my face but it is way too light for the rest of my body. I like rich emmolient oils and butters for my body.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 3, 2016)

Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 4, 2016)

Ends feel good. I got a protein treatment on Friday and I can really see the benefits. I'll moisturize my ends using my Giovanni olive oil serum if necessary.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 4, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Sistawithrealhair did a video on *grapeseed oil*, so I got some and OMG my hair/skin are loving it! My nails, hands, and ends are so happy and hydrated. The best part is that it absorbs without any greasy residue



This is the main oil I use beside EVCO.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 4, 2016)

curlyTisME said:


> Ends feel good. I got a *protein treatment* on Friday and I can really see the benefits. I'll moisturize my ends using my Giovanni olive oil serum if necessary.



Did the Aphogee treatment on Thursday myself. My hair needed it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 4, 2016)

Currently, I am under my heating cap DC with a mixture of Shea Moisture Balancing Conditioner and GSO.


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 4, 2016)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Did the Aphogee treatment on Thursday myself. My hair needed it.



I'm not too sure which one my stylist uses, but I can immediately feel the benefits when she applies it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 4, 2016)

Herbal Essences discontinued my favorite leave in (Touchably Smooth anti frizz cream) and I was able to find a bottle at Big Lots for 1.50. I went back last week and they were completely out. I'm so sad... When I run out of it I'll buy some of their Bombshell babe straightening cream.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2016)

I moisturized my ends and set my hair with satin rollers. I slept cute last night, but the dry air was a bit much.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

Tonight I inverted for 5 minutes, scalp massage for 3 minutes, no oil and moisturized my lovelies with HQS Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dusted a tiny bit, but not all over. I'm deep conditioning under the dryer right now. Plan on roller setting my hair. It's gotten colder so gonna work on retaining moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2016)

Inversion - Day 2 complete, no oil and 1 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2016)

Tonight I used HQS Greaseless Moisture on my hair and Rusk Deep Shine Oil to seal. This combination is Bae on my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 8, 2016)

Tonight I used SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and GSO.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

I snipped my bangs some more, so I probably cut about 1/4 of and inch... most of the color is gone from that one area. I didn't like how my ends felt. They were very porous. Since I exposed my hair to the elements, it dry now, so I'm gonna do an overnight oil treatment. I will wash, dc and blow dry.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Tonight I used HQS Greaseless Moisture on my hair and Rusk Deep Shine Oil to seal. This combination is Bae on my hair.


Repeated this on my ends tonight.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 10, 2016)

Dusted my ends for this business qtr tonight.  Lubed them up with Mizani H2O Intense Nighttime Treatment.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 10, 2016)

Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

I used APB Hair Pudding with evoo to seal on my hair today. NW Excel 21 on my scalp with a mini scalp massage.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 10, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I found a solution for my dry, dull ends! I moisturized in sections with Neutrogena silk touch cream and sealed each section with 2 drops of argan oil. I don't remember the last time my hair felt this moisturized and had this much shine.
> 
> Idk why I always put my Silk touch cream on the backburner. Clearly it is the best moisturizer for my straightened hair



Does the silk touch leave in still work well for you? I have fine, natural hair and I've tried a lot of leave ins with Shea butter, coconut oil and other oils and they aren't working so well for me. I bought this tonight and and my hair is soaking it in in some twists and I hope it works! My hair has been parched lately, especially my ends.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 10, 2016)

Is there going to be another challenge for 2017? 

Also, everyone is raving about grapeseed oil. What's another light oil I can use for my fine hair? I really only like evoo and ecvo for my prepoo. I currently have almond, argan, and avocado, as well. TIA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Is there going to be another challenge for 2017?
> 
> Also, everyone is raving about grapeseed oil. What's another light oil I can use for my fine hair? I really only like evoo and ecvo for my prepoo. I currently have almond, argan, and avocado, as well. TIA


Probably. I will start all my challenges between the 16th and the 20th. I will post the link when it is created.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Does the silk touch leave in still work well for you? I have fine, natural hair and I've tried a lot of leave ins with Shea butter, coconut oil and other oils and they aren't working so well for me. I bought this tonight and and my hair is soaking it in in some twists and I hope it works! My hair has been parched lately, especially my ends.


I don't use it anymore,  but when I wore my hair straight it was my favorite leave in. It has the perfect balance of water and oils.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I don't use it anymore,  but when I wore my hair straight it was my favorite leave in. It has the perfect balance of water and oils.


I use this as well. It is the go to for straight hair! It's lightweight and won't weigh your hair down. I only use a less than a pea size and I use it on my ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I like it for my face but it is way too light for the rest of my body. I like rich emmolient oils and butters for my body.


You know grapeseed oil can be drying.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Is there going to be another challenge for 2017?
> 
> Also, everyone is raving about grapeseed oil. What's another light oil I can use for my fine hair? I really only like evoo and ecvo for my prepoo. I currently have almond, argan, and avocado, as well. TIA


Jojoba oil is very light and great for the hair and scalp.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Does the silk touch leave in still work well for you? I have fine, natural hair and I've tried a lot of leave ins with Shea butter, coconut oil and other oils and they aren't working so well for me. I bought this tonight and and my hair is soaking it in in some twists and I hope it works! My hair has been parched lately, especially my ends.


I believe it's too light for styles like twists. I would use this if you were wearing a straight style. Look into Qhemet Biologics. The detangle ghee she has is very light and she has a twist butter that is light and isn't drying.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2016)

curlyTisME said:


> I'm not too sure which one my stylist uses, but I can immediately feel the benefits when she applies it.



Did it smell good or bad? Did it get stiff on your hair, did she need the dryer?


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You know grapeseed oil can be drying.


Whatttttttt!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2016)

DCing with a mixture of Shea Moisture Balancing Conditioner and GSO, then I will LCO it up for the next several days.


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 11, 2016)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Did it smell good or bad? Did it get stiff on your hair, did she need the dryer?


Smells good, citrusy. Yes it got stiff but not hard and yes I sat for about 10 minutes under a warm dryer.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2016)

curlyTisME said:


> Smells good, citrusy. Yes it got stiff but not hard and yes I sat for about 10 minutes under a warm dryer.


If it smelled good then it was the 2 min one which is a light protein.


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 13, 2016)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> If it smelled good then it was the 2 min one which is a light protein.



I don't think it was Aphogee. She tends to use professional salon quality products. It was in a black jar.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You know grapeseed oil can be drying.


Not for me it's not. It is just very light and non-greasy.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2016)

Just sprayed my ends with APB Daily Refresher Spray. This stuff is awesome. I love it a lot.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2016)

I moisturized earlier and sealed with grape seed oil. I might wash my hair this evening after getting the house in order.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2016)

I used the last bit of my APB Daily Refresher Spray on my hair tonight. I'm moving onto my APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I used the last bit of my APB Daily Refresher Spray on my hair tonight. I'm moving onto my APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner now.


Does it smell like pumpkin spice? I love anything pumpkin!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Does it smell like pumpkin spice? I love anything pumpkin!


Yes it does have a wonderful pumpkin spice smell. I love it


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's the new thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/luscious-healthy-ends-challenge-2017.807455/#post-23425983


----------



## trclemons (Dec 17, 2016)

Tree Naturals Citrus and Vanilla.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2016)

Last night I used APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice sealed with B & B Sliky Aloe Pudding


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

Wore my hair out for two days. Now putting it up.  Moisturized with TGIN leavein, followed by As I Am So Much Moisture.  I twisted up with Teraveda Organix twist creme.

I comedy through my roots but finger combed my ends. It's about 30 days after my last dusting. So far my ends are doing OK.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2016)

I haven't been doing much to my hair since I recently got it blown out and ends trimmed so that I can start the year off fresh!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 24, 2016)

Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter


Ditto for yesterday.


----------

